# Hobby-Sports.com Fall Carpet Track Schedule Portage, MI



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

Fall Track Schedule:

Free Practice & Racing
Starting October 2006, the track will be open weekends only
FREE Road Course Practice Saturday 10 - 4:45
FREE Road Course Racing Sunday at Noon
Track Opens at 10:00 (Hobby Shop Opens at Noon)
Must be signed up in track area by 11:30 for racing
3 Heats & Main
FastTrak Indoor Carpet
Track (80 x 40 feet)
Carpet Cars

If you plan on using tire traction compound,
please only use either Niftech or Jack The Gripper.


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

John can i run my nitro truck on the carpet for free lol. Hows it going John i might have to pick me up another car for this winter since its free. Hey if ya need help announcing let me know i might be interested. Talk to ya later Munson


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

munsonator008 said:


> John can i run my nitro truck on the carpet for free lol. Hows it going John i might have to pick me up another car for this winter since its free. Hey if ya need help announcing let me know i might be interested. Talk to ya later Munson


Hi Munson,

Im doing great thanks. I will put you on my backup announcer list. That would be great if you started racing again. Stop by the shop some time and say hi. Hows the drag racing at 131 raceway going? Im going saturday to the funnie car nationals maybe I will see you their.


----------



## racer34v (Jan 5, 2006)

JonHobbies - you have pm

Thanks


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

racer34v said:


> JonHobbies - you have pm
> 
> Thanks


No I dont, you can email me at [email protected] thanks.


----------



## racer34v (Jan 5, 2006)

lol, i thought you did, thanks i'll drop you a line now


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

John , we will be there racing come in the pits you will see us were on the east side by the fence close to the staging lanes . The camaro is yellow and red its a 75 camaro you cant miss it it has kyles name on the window. gates open at 10 am probably start running time trials about noon. see ya


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

munsonator008 said:


> John , we will be there racing come in the pits you will see us were on the east side by the fence close to the staging lanes . The camaro is yellow and red its a 75 camaro you cant miss it it has kyles name on the window. gates open at 10 am probably start running time trials about noon. see ya


Cool I will see you their around 2:00.


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

Im looking for a new R/C car body painter. I would like all my bodies to look the same with a few week turn around. Can pay with store credit.

Thanks Jon


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2004)

might be able to help you out shoot me an email on what your needing done..

[email protected]


----------



## kings kid (Aug 28, 2006)

What classes will you be running? Will BL motors and Lipos be allowed?


----------



## racer34v (Jan 5, 2006)

I think he said that both will be allowed....

Jon- whats a good place to start on final rollout for that 4300?, plan on coming up one day this week to practice


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

racer34v said:


> I think he said that both will be allowed....
> 
> Jon- whats a good place to start on final rollout for that 4300?, plan on coming up one day this week to practice



Im not shure, I only ran brushless on the oval track last year. It should give you a good starting point in your manual. Thanks for the help on hobby talk.


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> might be able to help you out shoot me an email on what your needing done..
> 
> [email protected]



Thanks I will send you an email soon.


----------



## kings kid (Aug 28, 2006)

Jon, I've taken an Xray T1M, stuck a 4.5 novak in it, added a 7.4v TP 2100 lipo. Any class available to race it in? Open mod maybe? :thumbsup:
outdoors geared at 38-100 we radared it at 60mph :tongue:


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

kings kid said:


> Jon, I've taken an Xray T1M, stuck a 4.5 novak in it, added a 7.4v TP 2100 lipo. Any class available to race it in? Open mod maybe? :thumbsup:
> outdoors geared at 38-100 we radared it at 60mph :tongue:



Sweet you can run it in the mod class. Better slow it down a little for indoors.


----------



## racer34v (Jan 5, 2006)

JonHobbies said:


> Im not shure, I only ran brushless on the oval track last year. It should give you a good starting point in your manual. Thanks for the help on hobby talk.



No problem, I've got that car ready to go and i am going to build a 27t car as well so i am ready to go either way based on turnout. NiMh only in stock? If so is there a cap on MAH? I dont have any good race packs at the moment and looking to buy a couple new.

Thanks, 
Alan


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

racer34v said:


> No problem, I've got that car ready to go and i am going to build a 27t car as well so i am ready to go either way based on turnout. NiMh only in stock? If so is there a cap on MAH? I dont have any good race packs at the moment and looking to buy a couple new.
> 
> Thanks,
> Alan



Im running 4200's They Rip !


----------



## fatboylosi (Mar 29, 2004)

free racing for the indoor season or just in october?


----------



## 1armed1 (Aug 13, 2004)

Jon,
When is the first race?
later
Dayton


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

1armed1 said:


> Jon,
> When is the first race?
> later
> Dayton



Hi Dayton,

October 1st Sunday. Are you going to race some carpet this winter?


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

fatboylosi said:


> free racing for the indoor season or just in october?



Im not shure if it will be free all winter. Well have to see what kind of turn outs we get. Thanks for the queston.


----------



## 1armed1 (Aug 13, 2004)

I'll be racing somewhere that day just not sure where yet.
later
Dayton


----------



## racer34v (Jan 5, 2006)

Jon- Unfortunatley i didnt get a chance to get up and make any laps before hand but i'm planning on coming up sunday and should have another car with me, hopefully we wont be too out to lunch. were just going to run stock this week and see what shows up. It looks like that was the most popular class last year. 

later
Alan


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

racer34v said:


> Jon- Unfortunatley i didnt get a chance to get up and make any laps before hand but i'm planning on coming up sunday and should have another car with me, hopefully we wont be too out to lunch. were just going to run stock this week and see what shows up. It looks like that was the most popular class last year.
> 
> later
> Alan



Hi Alan,

Im going to run stock brushless with the novak 13.5 & GTB see you sunday.


----------



## racer34v (Jan 5, 2006)

By stock brushless does that mean that the 13.5 will be allowed in the stock class? Or is 'stock brushless' a class? 


Later


----------



## cookie (Mar 11, 2006)

*Wishfull Thinking*

Trying to find out if anybody is hobbysports to race? Would like to know if anybody is going to run 19 turn. Have to pick up some parts so that's where I'm going to be, hopefully we can get enough people to race. Hate for it to turn into a practice day. See ya all tommorrow!!!


cookie :wave: :wave:


----------



## 1armed1 (Aug 13, 2004)

I'm up for 19t tc.
see ya there
Dayton


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

racer34v said:


> By stock brushless does that mean that the 13.5 will be allowed in the stock class? Or is 'stock brushless' a class?
> 
> 
> Later



Yes it will be allowed till we can split that class up. I know its new so it could take a few weeks. I was running the same lap times as last season. I dont think its any faster. :thumbsup:


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

cookie said:


> Trying to find out if anybody is hobbysports to race? Would like to know if anybody is going to run 19 turn. Have to pick up some parts so that's where I'm going to be, hopefully we can get enough people to race. Hate for it to turn into a practice day. See ya all tommorrow!!!
> 
> 
> cookie :wave: :wave:


Thanks for coming out cookie it was nice to see you. :dude:


----------



## racer34v (Jan 5, 2006)

Jon-

I'm bringing my 13.5 next time so i can race stock, Will the track be open at all for practice during the week? I definatley need to knock the rust off.

Thanks
Alan


----------



## twbeutler (Jul 29, 2005)

track is open on sat for practice. don't know about through the week.


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

racer34v said:


> Jon-
> 
> I'm bringing my 13.5 next time so i can race stock, Will the track be open at all for practice during the week? I definatley need to knock the rust off.
> 
> ...



Sounds great ! The track is only opened for practice saturday thanks.


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

twbeutler said:


> track is open on sat for practice. don't know about through the week.


Thanks for the help last night todd. The new layout is going to be fun.


----------



## twbeutler (Jul 29, 2005)

not a problem. will try to help everyweek. see you on sunday. i know a couple people coming from the south.


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

twbeutler said:


> not a problem. will try to help everyweek. see you on sunday. i know a couple people coming from the south.



I was contacted by email of ten new guys coming from down south. Should be a good sunday. Hopefully I will be in better condition this time. I painted a new red body took 30 min.


----------



## racer34v (Jan 5, 2006)

Jon- What will they be running? I couldnt make it last week but will be there this week, I came up saturday and made a few laps, Things seem to be going more my way.


----------



## 1armed1 (Aug 13, 2004)

I'll be there as usual, but will most likely only run 1 class this week.
Last week bout killed me.lol

later
Dayton


----------



## twbeutler (Jul 29, 2005)

man that means i need to make alot of food. any thoughts?


----------



## twbeutler (Jul 29, 2005)

we run 19 turn, 12 scale, mini's, as long as there is three in a class we run what ever it is. brushless mod and stock, mod and stock touring car. what you got? that's what i can think of. any more ?'s just ask.


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

twbeutler said:


> man that means i need to make alot of food. any thoughts?



Yum did you say alot of food :tongue:


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

twbeutler said:


> we run 19 turn, 12 scale, mini's, as long as there is three in a class we run what ever it is. brushless mod and stock, mod and stock touring car. what you got? that's what i can think of. any more ?'s just ask.



Hollis said hes going to come in friday after work for a layout change. Think you can make it 4:00-5:00 could use some help thanks

Jon


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

Thanks for the food at the track Wendy & Todd it was so so good, Yum! :tongue:


----------



## twbeutler (Jul 29, 2005)

not a problem. thinking of something for this week. not sure what yet.


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

twbeutler said:


> not a problem. thinking of something for this week. not sure what yet.



Can you help with layout change thursday afternoon? How about chilli & crackers.


----------



## 1armed1 (Aug 13, 2004)

I had a great time today.
It was good to see Tim,Troy and Mike show up today and throw some tight comp into the mix.

later
Dayton


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

Just wanted to thank everybody for comeing out sunday. We had some realy good racing in the mains. I also wanted to thank Todd & Hollis for helping me with the track layouts.

Have a great week
Jon


----------



## babylou21 (Aug 31, 2006)

Hi guys. Sunday was a great time. We had some great racing in the A-main. To bad for the first turn fiasco or Dayton and Tim might of battled it out. I'm not sure what caused that . I do know we were not exactly set for the start in order of qual. IT was still fun though. 

Dayton, are you coming south Friday? If you need any help just let me know...


----------



## 1armed1 (Aug 13, 2004)

I'll get with you later in the week, and as for south I live south east of there.lol

later


----------



## twbeutler (Jul 29, 2005)

just letting you guys know todd and wendy are back this week. so for you guys that had to eat burger king and micky-d's sorry. but the food will be back this week. i think john is asking for chilli. so there the food for this week.


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

I had a lot of fun yesterday! It's nice to get around to different tracks with different conditions and race with new people. Tim and Dayton were fliping fast too! lol Next time I'll have a Diff in the front! lol As far as the start, a lot of that was my fult, it was really hard to hear the tone, and I beleive I may have jumped it a little bit. It's hard to get a clean start with that short of a straight away too.. we were all way to bunched up.. I'm sure next time will be better.. I should be out next sunday..

Mike Howe,


----------



## racer34v (Jan 5, 2006)

I had a blast, once i could keep my car shiny side up things went great. Hopefully i can make it out again this weekend.

Alan


----------



## twbeutler (Jul 29, 2005)

glad to see you guys haveing fun at the track. sure is nice to have new faces around. and the reg. are good to see to. glad you guys are coming back. and hope we can keep things running smoothly. see everybody on sunday.


----------



## 1armed1 (Aug 13, 2004)

Mike,
You was not very far off pace.
With a diff in there we'll prolly be chasing you.

I was glad to see you and Tim show up, it was nice to have more competition to push me .

John, you had a ruff one, I hope next sunday goes better for ya, when are ya going to get that crc car out?

later
Dayton


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

Ya that wasnt my best sunday. I needed the push to, Ill be back ! I think I will run stock sedan a few more weeks than switch to 1/12 scale stock have a great week dayton.







1armed1 said:


> Mike,
> You was not very far off pace.
> With a diff in there we'll prolly be chasing you.
> 
> ...


----------



## babylou21 (Aug 31, 2006)

No harm on the start. I believe Jon, Myself, and the 5th place qualifyier went into turn one 3 wide!.. LOL.. What A blast. I made it through by using the outside wall.. I think Tim and Jon got the blunt of it. The next thing I knew was Tim was hot on my tail and all I could think of was " no way can I be getting lapped already!". Which I wasn't I just passed him and didn't know it in turn 1. It was fun. Always nice to get out to different tracks and be able to compete. I just hope this 007 xray is as tough as my FK05... Takes a lickin but keeps on tickin...


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

If you guys have some interest in running 12th scale, I'll come up and run on Sundays....


----------



## twbeutler (Jul 29, 2005)

we usally have a gruop of guys running 12th scale. so you can come on up. we would be happy to have you come.


----------



## babylou21 (Aug 31, 2006)

Todd, Get with Aaron, He was thinking of heading up there. Get him to get his 12th scale running... I might run mine this Friday if I can get some Practice in. But I can't make this sunday...


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

Aaron and I talked about it last weekend... I thought about going, but ended up at the track Saturday. Still thought about going Sunday, but broke a t-bar being a hotshot... I'm hoping to run 12th this friday night.... 

Thanks for the info guys... I practiced there a bit this summer. Good facility...


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

Looks like I'll be bringing a friend from up here in the GR area with me this sunday.. He raced there a couple times last year.. We should have some crazy A-main competetion this weekend! :thumbsup:


----------



## twbeutler (Jul 29, 2005)

glad you can make it down. just letting everybidy know i have the stuff to make chilli for sunday. see you on sunday.


----------



## babylou21 (Aug 31, 2006)

Todd, Cool I guess I will get mine ready and run. I probably wont be very competitive.. 

Maybe in the next week or so we can head north on sunday! Maybe you should get a TC as well!! That will give you 2 cars to race on Fridays and Sundays! I'm hoping the 007 xray come in so I can run it before Turkey day.. We shall see...


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

Me? A Touring Car? Naaahhh.... Maybe someday, but for the cost of them versus what I personally get out of them, I just can't justify it...

I'd be glad to run up there... We'll have to drag Aaron up as well...


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

Just wonted to say thanks to everybody who came out to play today. Hope to see you all next week. Thanks for the food wendy & Todd. It was nice to see my buddy Taz back in the grove.


----------



## 1armed1 (Aug 13, 2004)

I had a good time today,
Maybe one of these days I'll learn to run a full flawless 8 minutes instead of stuffing it with 1:30 to go.

later
Dayton


----------



## twbeutler (Jul 29, 2005)

yeah hopefully some day you get there. see everybody next week.


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

Had a lot of fun down there today.. I thought I had you Dayton!! lol That was an interesting main for sure. I'd also like to thank Troy for working on my motor befor the main, man that thing was screaming fast! I should be there this coming weekend.. I'll try and drag some more guys from up here down there too.. BTW that Chil was awesome!! really appreciate the food!! :thumbsup: 

Mike Howe,


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

1armed1 said:


> I had a good time today,
> Maybe one of these days I'll learn to run a full flawless 8 minutes instead of stuffing it with 1:30 to go.
> 
> later
> Dayton



Yeah and maybe one of these days you'll learn how to pass on the LAST turn with out bumping the guy outa the way! HAHAHAHA :tongue: Good race buddy! it was a lot of fun!


----------



## Max (Oct 11, 2003)

wow sounds like you guys are having a lot of fun!!! i'll have to come down there this weekend, hope we could get some more people running 12th scale though!!!

Max K


----------



## 1armed1 (Aug 13, 2004)

Sorry Mike  :wave:


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

1armed1 said:


> Sorry Mike  :wave:



LoL no biggy man, that kinda thing happens in the heat of the race! :thumbsup: You drove well today. I Look forward to raceing with you more in the future! :wave:


----------



## 1armed1 (Aug 13, 2004)

Max,
Come on down.
There will be a few more 12th scales next week,I don't know that we can keep up with ya but we'll try.

later
Dayton


----------



## 1armed1 (Aug 13, 2004)

It happens, I seem to be gatting better each week, I should be a little better by the end of the season.
It was definetly a good race, I knew as soon as I took a wide line you would get the spot and you did.

later
Dayton


----------



## twbeutler (Jul 29, 2005)

glad to know you guys are haveing fun. hope to see all you guys back and some new ones. im thinking something simple like hot dogs and chips. but i am open for suggestions. it has to feed about 50 people and fit in my crock pots.


----------



## Max (Oct 11, 2003)

1armed1 said:


> Max,
> Come on down.
> There will be a few more 12th scales next week,I don't know that we can keep up with ya but we'll try.
> 
> ...


 I woundn't exactly say that, you guys might put the woopin on me?? i guess we'll see.

Max K


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

Max:

Hi,

You'll do alright down there. if you run like you did Saturday (without the glitches). 
and nice site BTW: lots of nicely painted bodies. see you next weekend.

Thanks


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

We just got three of the Xray T2 '007 in if any body wants one their going to go fast!


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

I was just wondering if anybody was interested in starting a drifter class on the road course sunday? It looks like it would be fun. I tried it out today in a open area what a blast.


----------



## babylou21 (Aug 31, 2006)

So.. is anyone running the new 007 Xray yet?? Just wandering the first impressions??? I'm currently building mine now.. I might make it up this weekend. Still iffy though. I will see if I can drag Tim with me...


----------



## 1armed1 (Aug 13, 2004)

You'll like it!


----------



## babylou21 (Aug 31, 2006)

Yeah. I have been hearing that is is pretty darn good out of the box.. I;m just use to my FK05 taking a beating and keeps going.. While the T2 is a bit more fragile... I guess I have to learn to not spank the walls.. I'm excited to get it on the track and see what it can do...


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

Im going to try to have my '007 going for this sunday im kind of evcited to. Have a great day get out and vote michigan needs a change.


----------



## twbeutler (Jul 29, 2005)

i have some guys coming from indiana this weekend. sloppy joes for the food this weekend. come on out and check out the fun.


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

twbeutler said:


> i have some guys coming from indiana this weekend. sloppy joes for the food this weekend. come on out and check out the fun.



Yum Yum Im getting hungry just thinking about it. :tongue:


----------



## twbeutler (Jul 29, 2005)




----------



## twbeutler (Jul 29, 2005)

JonHobbies said:


> Yum Yum Im getting hungry just thinking about it. :tongue:


is that all you think about is food


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

twbeutler said:


> is that all you think about is food



Thats how I keep my weight a round 200LB


----------



## twbeutler (Jul 29, 2005)

great day of racing. we had 60 entries. ran very smooth. and done by 7:00. thanks to everyone who came out and had a great time with us. hope to see you agian soon.


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

I had a blast it was nice to see so many new faces. I want to thank everybody who helped us keep the show running fast & smooth all day long. Cant wait till next sunday. Race results are on the web site.

Jon


----------



## twbeutler (Jul 29, 2005)

hey jon rat and jim and i think tim are coming this week. todd is on the works for a good track lay out. see you on thursday.


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

twbeutler said:


> hey jon rat and jim and i think tim are coming this week. todd is on the works for a good track lay out. see you on thursday.



Sweet I cant wait to see what you dream up this time. Ill be their. Thanks for all the help.

Jon


----------



## twbeutler (Jul 29, 2005)

we have 274 of racing this weekend. awsome track lay out. come on out and join in some fun.


----------



## squeeker138 (Nov 12, 2002)

u mean 24/7 of racing?


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

twbeutler said:


> we have 274 of racing this weekend. awsome track lay out. come on out and join in some fun.



Todd was talking about the new track footage this week. 274'


----------



## twbeutler (Jul 29, 2005)

great day of racing. i heard someone say there was 12 turns on the track. thanks to everyone who came out. dayton you missed a good day. hope to see you back some time. good luck at the nationals. and just to let people know we are racing next weekend.


----------



## 1armed1 (Aug 13, 2004)

Thanks Todd and Wendy,
I was there to practice yesterday and you did a nice job with that layout.


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

That was the best layout Todd came up with so far and wendy the food was great as always. It was nice to see all the state-line racers sunday. I won dayton.

Have a great thanksgiving

Jon


----------



## 1armed1 (Aug 13, 2004)

Good! :thumbsup: 
Now I don't have to hurt ya    

later


----------



## twbeutler (Jul 29, 2005)

thanks dayton. we will be doing another one for this week. so if you want to practice on sat go for it. yes the only compititon jon had was with taz. until he takes the venture to 19 turn then there is more comp. we will be on vaction this weekend but you guys have a great time and have fun see you next weekend. i would like to think the rat for counting the truns on the track. and the stateline guys for coming to race with us too. and if anyone knows who the rat is his cars was destroed after thrid round and it was back together and he took 1st in the b-main. once agian great day of racing.


----------



## cookie (Mar 11, 2006)

*Straight away in wrong place*

Have been getting some emails from racers...I am not sure who they are..I know faces but not names. Wondering why John at Hobby Sports is allowing the straight away to be put in front of the driver's stand. Does make it harder to see. Just relaying messages because people don't want to post and upset people. They were just wondering and they said it would be greatly appreciated if the tracks could be flipflopped so the straight away is on the other side. They weren't complaining about the layout just the location of the straight away. Just letting you know. 

Cookie


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

cookie said:


> Have been getting some emails from racers...I am not sure who they are..I know faces but not names. Wondering why John at Hobby Sports is allowing the straight away to be put in front of the driver's stand. Does make it harder to see. Just relaying messages because people don't want to post and upset people. They were just wondering and they said it would be greatly appreciated if the tracks could be flip flopped so the straight away is on the other side. They weren't complaining about the layout just the location of the straight away. Just letting you know.
> 
> Cookie


Hi Cookie,

I let a friend of mine do a few track layouts to help me out the last few weeks. I was running out of ideas. The straight away is on the far side of the driver stand this week. Thanks for the info cookie. Hope to see all of you sunday. Happy Thanksgiving!

Jon :thumbsup:


----------



## cookie (Mar 11, 2006)

*I Wanna Race!!!!*

Thanks John! 

Just wanted to let you know what guys were saying. Maybe I will see you Sunday...depends on Turkey Weekend here...I got company. 

Cookie


----------



## twbeutler (Jul 29, 2005)

you are the only one complaning cookie. everybody loved the track lay out. and we talk to everybody.


----------



## cookie (Mar 11, 2006)

*Quit Crying*

For your information, I wasn't doing the complaining. People relayed to me a concern and did not want to be pursacuted for asking, so I asked for them. Because, they were afraid of the same comment that I just got. So if don't understand that it came from someone else and not from me. Then I guess that you can kiss my butt!!! There are people that didn't want to make a public comment, just for that reason, so apparently they didn't want to tell you to your face. So stop giving me a bunch of crap about asking for someone else.

cookie


----------



## racer34v (Jan 5, 2006)

I for one like the straightaway infront of the drivers stand, its harder for me to judge speed at the end of a long straight on the far side of the track.

seeya sunday


----------



## jim's stateline (Sep 12, 2006)

todd track was awsome if its front of the driver stand or on the back side dont matter to me make drive a little harder thats all, good job todd, 
had great time at hobby sports you guys are awsome and will be back to run stock touring this time.


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

Just wanted to thank everybody for comeing to hobby-sports sunday for racing. I had a blast running with the 19 turn guys. Hope to see you all next sunday.

Jon


----------



## twbeutler (Jul 29, 2005)

todd and wendy will be back this weekend. so food is back i think im doing sloppy joes since everybody loves them so much. see you all on sunday.


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

Well when it comes to the Straight away I'd rather it was on the far end of the track, rather than in front of the drivers stand.. For those who travel around to race, and go to the bigger events.. Such as the Indoor Champs in cleveland, The straight away is almost always on the far end of the track. So I for one like to practice on a layout that is best suited to the bigger races... But with that being said, it is always nice to have a change.. Running the same layouts can get boreing.. Just as long as the straight is on the far side MOST of the time.. It doesn't bother me to have it in front of the drivers stand every now and then! :thumbsup:


----------



## racer34v (Jan 5, 2006)

Jon- had a blast this weekend, starting to pick up some speed, just need to stay off the boards in the main. whats it going to take to talk you into running oval?


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

*Wed.*



racer34v said:


> Jon- had a blast this weekend, starting to pick up some speed, just need to stay off the boards in the main. whats it going to take to talk you into running oval?



Glad you had a good time. It would take 30 plus people that are going to show every week. We tried it last year and it wasnt worth the time of setting up the track. I sold all my oval stuff.

Jon


----------



## racer34v (Jan 5, 2006)

understandable, just thought i would throw it out there! thanks again for the free racing also!


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

racer34v said:


> understandable, just thought i would throw it out there! thanks again for the free racing also!



Your welcome. Were doing the free racing to try and get some new people in to the R/C racing and see how many we can draw in from the area.

Thanks for the question racer34v


----------



## kings kid (Aug 28, 2006)

hey Jon,
Plan on bring a group from the south again this Saturday for practice, Can't make racing this week  hopefully next week though.
See Ya, Be Blessed, Rick :wave:


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

kings kid said:


> hey Jon,
> Plan on bring a group from the south again this Saturday for practice, Can't make racing this week  hopefully next week though.
> See Ya, Be Blessed, Rick :wave:



Rick,

Cool have a great time saturday Todd & I just did a new layout a few hours a go.


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

*Race Results 11-26-2006*

www.hobby-sports.com
11-26-2006



Best Heat Lap/Time for Novice: 
MEGAN STROLE with 20/5:07.06

-- Novice - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 20 5:11.62 MEGAN STROLE 
2 2 13 5:09.89 Allen Nagle 
3 3 12 5:00.82 Jonathan Caporal 


- Novice -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ 1.4 2/ 3.5 3/ 3.6 
2 1/13.8 2/22.5 3/25.1 
3 1/14.0 2/21.4 3/ 
4 1/18.7 2/ 3/23.1 
5 1/13.1 3/24.5 2/19.6 
6 1/13.9 3/ 2/ 
7 1/16.3 3/30.2 2/22.4 
8 1/21.0 3/17.7 2/22.6 
9 1/14.0 3/ 2/26.7 
10 1/20.4 3/29.3 2/ 
11 1/21.4 3/26.1 2/30.4 
12 1/14.3 2/15.9 3/ 
13 1/14.3 2/ 3/26.9 
14 1/15.5 3/ 2/25.7 
15 1/15.9 3/40.4 2/ 
16 1/20.9 2/32.9 3/ 
17 1/15.2 2/ 3/51.0 
18 1/12.9 2/21.9 3/ 
19 1/14.7 2/22.9 3/23.1 
20 1/18.9 2/ 3/ 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 20 13 12 
time 311.6 309.8 300.8 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped

Best Heat Lap/Time for Touring Stock: 
HOLLIS VANDERLOON with 30/5:05.52

-- Touring Stock - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 30 5:04.04 HOLLIS VANDERLOON 
2 7 28 5:07.07 PAT STROLE 
3 6 28 5:09.26 Crash Master  
4 4 27 5:09.81 ERV 
5 2 24 4:14.15 KEITH BEHNKE 
6 3 15 2:36.25 ALAN VOCHERSHN 
7 5 6 1:05.17 JIM LASK 


- Touring Stock -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ .9 2/ 1.1 4/ 1.7 3/ 1.6 5/ 1.9 7/ 2.5 6/ 2.1 
2 1/10.5 3/12.4 4/15.0 5/15.4 7/15.6 6/14.6 2/11.3 
3 1/10.1 2/11.1 4/10.9 7/12.6 6/11.6 5/11.4 3/12.4 
4 1/10.0 2/10.7 4/11.6 7/11.0 6/11.0 5/11.0 3/10.5 
5 1/10.0 2/ 9.7 4/10.0 7/10.7 6/11.2 5/11.1 3/10.6 
6 1/10.2 2/10.1 4/10.3 7/ 6/ 5/10.7 3/10.8 
7 1/11.3 2/ 9.9 4/10.0 6/11.9 7/13.6 5/11.2 3/10.6 
8 1/ 9.8 2/ 9.9 4/10.6 6/10.7 7/ 5/ 3/10.7 
9 1/10.0 2/10.6 4/10.1 6/11.2 7/ 5/11.8 3/10.7 
10 1/10.0 2/12.6 4/10.8 6/12.7 7/ 5/11.3 3/11.2 
11 1/10.1 2/10.8 3/10.3 6/10.9 7/ 5/10.7 4/11.2 
12 1/10.1 2/10.8 3/10.3 6/10.1 7/ 5/11.0 4/10.7 
13 1/10.3 2/10.2 3/10.0 6/10.9 7/ 5/11.0 4/10.5 
14 1/10.3 2/10.7 3/10.1 6/11.2 7/ 5/11.0 4/14.9 
15 1/16.9 2/10.6 3/13.9 6/10.9 7/ 5/11.7 4/11.2 
16 1/10.3 2/11.6 3/ 6/10.6 7/ 5/11.3 4/ 
17 1/10.5 2/11.0 6/ 4/11.3 7/ 5/13.1 3/12.6 
18 1/10.4 2/12.6 6/ 4/11.6 7/ 5/10.8 3/10.8 
19 1/10.2 2/ 9.9 6/ 4/10.6 7/ 5/10.9 3/10.7 
20 1/ 9.9 2/ 9.9 6/ 4/10.7 7/ 5/10.5 3/10.8 
21 1/ 9.8 2/ 6/ 4/10.3 7/ 5/11.3 3/10.9 
22 1/10.2 2/16.3 6/ 4/10.3 7/ 5/11.0 3/10.6 
23 1/ 9.8 2/10.0 6/ 4/10.2 7/ 5/10.7 3/11.2 
24 1/10.0 2/ 9.7 6/ 4/ 7/ 5/ 3/12.3 
25 1/10.3 2/10.8 6/ 5/ 7/ 4/12.2 3/11.2 
26 1/10.2 3/ 6/ 5/27.2 7/ 4/11.0 2/11.1 
27 1/10.0 4/ 6/ 5/10.4 7/ 3/11.1 2/ 
28 1/10.1 5/ 6/ 4/11.9 7/ 3/11.3 2/12.0 
29 1/10.0 5/ 6/ 4/11.3 7/ 3/10.7 2/11.1 
30 1/10.2 5/ 6/ 4/10.3 7/ 3/10.9 2/10.9 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 30 24 15 27 6 28 28 
time 304.0 254.1 156.2 309.8 65.1 309.2 307.0 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped

-- Touring Stock - B Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 2 27 5:09.74 CODY FARRELL 
2 3 25 5:06.91 Adam Schmidt 
3 7 22 5:05.20 LARRY DUBOIS 
4 5 21 4:50.50 PAUL PADILLA 
5 4 19 5:00.89 MARTY KIRKLAND 
6 6 18 4:03.20 ALLEN NAGLE 
-- 1 --- DNS --- Chris "CD" Diamond 


- Touring Stock -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ 1.0 2/ 1.1 4/ 1.6 3/ 1.5 6/ 3.8 5/ 3.1 
2 3/15.5 1/12.1 2/14.5 6/18.2 5/14.8 4/14.6 
3 2/10.7 1/12.2 6/20.6 5/13.4 4/13.8 3/12.2 
4 2/10.5 1/12.1 6/ 4/13.2 5/14.3 3/15.0 
5 1/12.5 2/18.1 6/19.7 5/ 4/13.7 3/12.3 
6 1/11.5 2/12.1 6/13.5 5/18.1 4/ 3/13.2 
7 1/10.9 2/11.5 6/ 5/14.5 4/13.5 3/ 
8 1/12.6 2/11.6 6/16.3 5/14.2 4/13.3 3/15.4 
9 1/13.0 2/12.4 6/14.0 5/13.4 3/13.5 4/15.5 
10 1/12.2 2/12.4 6/20.8 5/14.0 3/13.8 4/14.7 
11 1/11.6 2/12.0 6/ 5/13.1 3/13.3 4/12.5 
12 1/12.3 2/12.2 6/17.5 5/ 3/13.2 4/14.1 
13 1/11.2 2/11.8 6/ 5/17.5 3/13.3 4/13.0 
14 1/10.9 2/11.7 6/20.0 5/13.8 3/13.3 4/ 
15 1/11.5 2/11.9 6/14.0 5/13.4 3/ 4/13.2 
16 1/11.0 2/12.1 6/15.9 5/ 3/13.6 4/14.3 
17 1/11.8 2/12.4 6/ 5/15.7 3/13.7 4/14.0 
18 1/11.8 2/12.9 6/21.7 5/14.7 3/17.1 4/ 
19 1/11.1 2/ 6/ 5/13.8 3/ 4/19.2 
20 1/12.0 2/14.8 6/18.7 5/13.1 3/14.0 4/12.6 
21 1/11.3 2/11.9 6/14.2 4/12.7 3/16.5 5/19.8 
22 1/13.7 2/12.2 6/15.6 4/ 3/ 5/ 
23 1/11.5 2/11.8 6/14.3 3/14.8 5/ 4/15.2 
24 1/11.6 2/11.5 6/ 3/13.5 5/ 4/14.3 
25 1/10.9 2/12.0 6/13.3 3/13.0 5/ 4/12.5 
26 1/11.2 2/19.0 5/13.9 4/ 6/ 3/13.4 
27 1/12.9 2/ 5/ 4/ 6/ 3/ 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 27 25 19 21 18 22 
time 309.7 306.9 300.8 290.4 243.1 305.1 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped

Best Heat Lap/Time for Touring 19-Turn: 
JON S. with 32/5:01.10

-- Touring 19-Turn - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 33 5:01.63 JON S. www.hobby-sports.com 
2 2 32 5:06.02 JEFF COOK 
3 3 30 5:03.12 ROBERT BONHAM 
4 4 29 5:02.01 RED 


- Touring 19-Turn -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ .9 2/ 1.2 3/ 1.3 4/ 1.5 
2 2/11.0 1/ 9.7 4/12.5 3/11.6 
3 2/ 9.5 1/ 9.6 4/ 9.9 3/10.5 
4 2/ 9.2 1/ 9.5 3/10.0 4/10.6 
5 2/ 9.1 1/ 9.3 3/10.4 4/10.3 
6 2/ 9.0 1/ 9.1 3/ 9.7 4/ 9.8 
7 2/ 9.3 1/ 9.4 3/10.1 4/10.0 
8 2/ 9.0 1/ 9.1 4/11.2 3/10.1 
9 2/ 9.4 1/ 9.3 3/10.0 4/10.9  
10 2/ 9.2 1/ 9.2 3/ 4/ 
11 1/ 9.8 2/18.7 4/11.9 3/11.1 
12 1/ 9.4 2/ 9.9 4/10.6 3/ 9.8 
13 1/ 9.4 2/ 9.4 4/10.2 3/10.7 
14 1/ 9.1 2/ 9.1 4/10.3 3/10.6 
15 1/ 9.2 2/ 9.2 4/10.0 3/10.6 
16 1/ 9.2 2/ 4/10.2 3/10.1 
17 1/ 9.3 2/10.2 3/10.0 4/ 
18 1/ 9.2 2/ 9.4 3/10.1 4/15.7 
19 1/ 9.4 2/10.6 3/10.0 4/10.6 
20 1/ 9.1 2/ 9.2 3/ 4/10.0 
21 1/ 9.5 2/ 9.1 3/10.1 4/10.1 
22 1/ 9.1 2/ 9.4 3/10.2 4/10.7 
23 1/ 9.1 2/ 9.6 3/11.0 4/10.3 
24 1/ 9.2 2/ 9.5 3/10.1 4/ 
25 1/ 9.5 2/ 9.6 3/10.2 4/11.0 
26 1/ 9.3 2/ 9.5 3/10.3 4/10.3 
27 1/ 9.0 2/ 9.5 3/10.8 4/10.7 
28 1/ 9.4 2/ 9.3 3/ 9.7 4/10.0 
29 1/ 9.2 2/ 9.8 3/ 4/10.2 
30 1/ 9.5 2/ 9.4 3/11.1 4/10.1 
31 1/ 9.6 2/ 9.9 3/ 9.8 4/11.1 
32 1/ 9.1 2/ 9.4 3/ 9.7 4/ 
33 1/ 9.6 2/ 9.6 3/10.2 4/11.6 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 33 32 30 29 
time 301.6 306.0 303.1 302.0 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped

Best Heat Lap/Time for 1/10 Stock 6-Cell: 
SPEED DADDY with 24/5:18.38

-- 1/10 Stock 6-Cell - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 2 25 5:10.60 MR T 
2 1 23 5:03.14 SPEED DADDY 
3 4 21 5:00.16 Bert Ellard 
4 5 20 5:11.87 Marty Kirkland 
5 3 14 3:39.03 Paul Padilla 


- 1/10 Stock 6-Cell -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ 1.0 2/ 1.2 3/ 1.5 4/ 1.8 5/ 2.1 
2 1/11.7 2/11.6 3/13.5 4/13.8 5/15.2 
3 1/14.0 2/14.6 3/13.2 4/13.7 5/18.6 
4 4/17.6 1/13.7 2/14.4 3/13.8 5/15.2 
5 3/17.4 1/12.0 4/20.0 2/18.7 5/ 
6 2/13.0 1/11.7 4/ 3/ 5/27.3 
7 2/12.4 1/14.5 4/19.1 3/18.0 5/ 
8 2/12.5 1/12.3 4/13.7 3/14.1 5/19.2 
9 2/12.4 1/12.4 4/13.4 3/13.4 5/15.4 
10 2/14.6 1/11.9 4/12.7 3/13.9 5/ 
11 2/ 1/12.3 4/18.2 3/17.7 5/16.8 
12 2/18.4 1/15.7 4/16.5 3/12.7 5/13.9 
13 2/12.7 1/13.1 4/ 3/ 5/16.8 
14 2/14.9 1/12.2 4/19.0 3/19.0 5/18.5 
15 2/12.5 1/13.3 4/15.2 3/13.3 5/ 
16 2/12.1 1/11.8 4/ 3/13.3 5/17.5 
17 2/13.5 1/12.0 4/27.9 3/19.8 5/14.0 
18 2/12.3 1/12.4 4/ 3/ 5/13.7 
19 2/12.9 1/12.0 5/ 3/15.1 4/14.5 
20 2/12.4 1/16.4 5/ 3/12.9 4/14.5 
21 2/16.5 1/13.1 5/ 3/13.6 4/14.4 
22 2/12.7 1/11.9 5/ 3/13.2 4/14.2 
23 2/12.7 1/13.1 5/ 3/14.8 4/14.3 
24 2/11.7 1/12.0 5/ 3/12.8 4/ 
25 2/ 1/12.3 5/ 3/ 4/14.7 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 23 25 14 21 20 
time 303.1 310.5 219.0 300.1 311.8 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped


----------



## twbeutler (Jul 29, 2005)

great day of racing thanks to all that came out and raced have a good week and see you next weekend.


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

www.hobby-sports.com
12-03-2006



Best Heat Lap/Time for Novice: 
LARRY DUBOIS with 14/5:15.62

-- Novice - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 2 14 5:07.23 Jonathan Caporal 
2 1 13 5:06.65 LARRY DUBOIS 
3 3 13 5:37.80 CHRIS DUBOIS 
4 4 7 5:35.73 ERICA DUBOIS 


- Novice -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ 2.0 2/ 3.3 4/ 4.0 3/ 3.5 
2 4/ 1/20.9 2/23.6 3/38.3  
3 4/46.1 1/21.4 2/ 3/ 
4 3/29.1 1/18.0 2/44.8 4/41.2 
5 3/19.2 1/21.3 2/23.2 4/ 
6 2/19.8 1/23.3 3/28.8 4/40.9 
7 2/24.1 1/21.2 3/29.1 4/ 
8 2/30.5 1/24.8 3/ 4/40.7 
9 2/29.9 1/25.2 3/44.6 4/ 
10 2/21.2 1/26.0 3/20.3 4/ 
11 2/ 1/22.6 3/22.5 4/ 
12 2/23.7 1/17.0 3/17.9 4/ 
13 2/19.9 1/29.1 3/20.3 4/ 
13 2/17.8 1/ 3/20.2 4/33.9 
14 2/22.8 1/32.4 3/37.9 4/36.8 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 13 14 13 7 
time 306.6 307.2 337.8 335.7 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped

Best Heat Lap/Time for 1/18 Truck: 
HERBIE LEE with 24/5:00.11

-- 1/18 Truck - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 24 5:10.60 HERBIE LEE 
2 2 23 5:10.17 JOSH MALIKOWSKI 
3 3 18 5:02.04 RONALD HATHAWAY 


- 1/18 Truck -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 2/ 1.7 1/ 1.1 3/ 1.9 
2 3/21.6 2/21.3 1/15.2 
3 3/12.3 2/12.4 1/17.1 
4 2/13.4 1/12.5 3/16.6 
5 2/11.7 1/12.8 3/16.8 
6 1/13.1 2/17.1 3/17.5 
7 1/12.5 2/12.4 3/ 
8 1/13.8 2/13.7 3/18.4 
9 1/11.9 2/13.5 3/17.2 
10 1/11.2 2/13.7 3/21.3 
11 1/18.8 2/15.2 3/ 
12 1/15.2 2/12.8 3/19.1 
13 1/12.8 2/13.0 3/16.7 
14 1/11.9 2/12.5 3/ 
15 1/14.0 2/15.7 3/18.4 
16 1/12.1 2/12.5 3/20.1 
17 1/13.2 2/13.2 3/15.6 
18 1/11.8 2/15.8 3/ 
19 1/12.3 2/13.3 3/15.5 
20 1/11.6 2/12.4 3/17.0 
21 1/15.5 2/13.8 3/16.2 
22 1/12.2 2/15.3 3/ 
23 1/12.3 2/12.7 3/20.5 
24 1/12.4 2/ 3/ 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 24 23 18 
time 310.6 310.1 302.0 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped

Best Heat Lap/Time for Touring Stock: 
DALTON GUGGEMOS with 31/5:05.84

-- Touring Stock - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 3 27 5:00.75 BRIAN EDICK 
2 5 24 5:12.13 DANIEL GUGGEMOS 
3 4 23 5:03.03 ALLEN NAGLE 
4 2 22 4:02.61 KEITH BEHNKE 
5 1 8 1:11.68 DALTON GUGGEMOS 


- Touring Stock -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ .8 2/ 1.2 3/ 1.5 4/ 1.8 5/ 2.1 
2 1/ 9.6 2/10.5 3/10.6 5/13.4 4/12.8 
3 1/ 9.7 2/10.0 3/13.0 5/ 4/14.3 
4 1/11.1 2/10.5 3/12.0 5/17.9 4/ 
5 1/10.0 2/ 9.9 3/10.9 5/16.9 4/15.0 
6 1/ 9.5 2/10.1 3/12.1 5/ 4/12.6 
7 1/10.5 2/10.5 3/10.3 5/15.7 4/13.0 
8 1/ 9.9 2/10.0 3/11.4 5/13.0 4/11.6 
9 3/ 1/10.1 2/10.8 5/13.7 4/ 
10 3/ 1/12.5 2/11.2 4/13.1 5/ 
11 3/ 1/10.2 2/11.1 4/ 5/24.5 
12 5/ 1/10.2 2/10.7 3/12.9 4/12.6 
13 5/ 1/10.0 2/ 3/12.5 4/12.6 
14 5/ 1/10.5 2/12.2 3/12.7 4/12.8 
15 5/ 1/12.3 2/11.4 3/12.7 4/12.8 
16 5/ 1/10.1 2/15.2 3/12.6 4/12.4 
17 5/ 1/10.4 2/11.2 3/13.3 4/13.9 
18 5/ 1/14.3 2/10.8 3/12.4 4/13.3 
19 5/ 1/17.6 2/11.6 3/12.9 4/11.7 
20 5/ 1/16.4 2/12.3 3/12.6 4/12.2 
21 5/ 1/12.5 2/11.1 3/ 4/ 
22 5/ 1/11.7 2/11.7 4/18.0 3/14.5 
22 5/ 1/ 2/10.8 4/12.1 3/13.0 
23 5/ 2/ 1/11.3 4/12.9 3/13.7 
24 5/ 2/ 1/11.6 4/12.6 3/12.2 
25 5/ 2/ 1/10.8 4/13.2 3/11.4 
26 5/ 3/ 1/11.1 4/ 2/11.6 
27 5/ 4/ 1/10.6 3/13.1 2/14.2 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 8 22 27 23 24 
time 71.6 242.6 300.7 303.0 312.1 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped

-- Touring Stock - B Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 23 5:11.24 JOHN YOUNG 
2 4 18 5:13.75 KALEB SHOWEDMAN 
3 5 14 5:18.19 TYLER GETMAN 
4 2 10 2:30.45 LARRY DUBOIS 
-- 3 --- DNS --- TIM LIBBY 


- Touring Stock -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ 1.0 2/ 1.4 4/ 2.4 3/ 1.8 
2 2/16.3 1/13.1 4/ 3/25.3 
3 2/13.7 1/13.4 4/25.6 3/ 
4 1/14.3 2/21.1 3/17.9 4/23.7 
5 1/13.0 2/13.4 3/16.6 4/ 
6 1/16.2 2/14.3 3/15.9 4/24.6 
7 1/13.2 2/13.1 3/15.6 4/ 
8 1/12.5 2/12.4 3/ 4/27.0 
9 1/12.8 2/ 3/19.4 4/24.6 
10 1/14.1 2/25.8 3/16.2 4/ 
11 1/12.4 2/21.9 3/19.8 4/22.4 
12 1/14.1 2/ 3/ 4/ 
13 1/13.7 2/ 3/20.5 4/24.1 
14 1/13.0 3/ 2/16.3 4/ 
15 1/17.6 3/ 2/15.1 4/25.0 
16 1/13.7 3/ 2/15.8 4/25.5 
17 1/13.6 3/ 2/21.0 4/ 
18 1/14.5 4/ 2/ 3/20.0 
19 1/13.8 4/ 2/24.3 3/ 
20 1/14.3 4/ 2/17.6 3/27.4 
21 1/13.7 4/ 2/ 3/19.9 
22 1/13.1 4/ 2/15.1 3/ 
23 1/15.6 4/ 2/17.7 3/26.1 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 23 10 18 14 
time 311.2 150.4 313.7 318.1 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped

Best Heat Lap/Time for Touring 19-Turn: 
JEFF COOK with 33/5:02.66

-- Touring 19-Turn - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 34 5:04.61 JEFF COOK 
2 3 33 5:03.83 TAZ 
3 2 33 5:03.99 JON S. www.hobby-sports.com 
4 4 33 5:08.73 DALTON GUGGEMOS 


- Touring 19-Turn -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ .9 2/ 1.3 3/ 1.5 4/ 1.9 
2 1/ 9.3 2/ 9.4 3/ 9.6 4/ 9.6 
3 1/ 9.1 2/ 9.4 3/ 9.3 4/ 9.0 
4 1/ 9.3 2/ 8.8 3/ 9.6 4/ 9.6 
5 1/ 9.9 2/ 9.8 3/10.7 4/11.3 
6 1/ 8.9 2/ 9.3 3/ 9.2 4/ 9.4 
7 1/ 8.8 2/ 9.8 3/ 9.3 4/ 9.2 
8 1/ 9.1 2/ 9.1 3/ 9.2 4/ 9.2 
9 1/ 9.1 2/ 9.5 3/ 9.6 4/ 
10 1/ 9.1 2/ 9.4 3/ 9.2 4/15.0  
11 1/ 8.8 3/11.2 2/ 9.8 4/ 8.9 
12 1/ 9.0 3/ 9.8 2/ 9.1 4/ 9.2 
13 1/ 9.0 3/ 9.3 2/ 9.6 4/ 8.9 
14 1/ 9.2 3/ 8.9 2/ 9.1 4/11.7 
15 1/ 9.2 3/11.7 2/ 9.5 4/ 9.1 
16 1/ 8.9 3/ 9.6 2/ 9.1 4/ 9.7 
17 1/ 9.0 3/ 9.1 2/ 9.2 4/ 9.0 
18 1/ 8.9 3/ 9.1 2/ 9.1 4/ 9.3 
19 1/ 9.0 3/ 9.3 2/ 9.1 4/ 8.9 
20 1/10.6 3/ 9.6 2/ 9.3 4/ 9.4 
21 1/ 9.0 3/ 9.1 2/ 9.3 4/ 9.0 
22 1/ 9.1 3/ 9.0 2/ 9.3 4/ 8.9 
23 1/ 8.8 3/ 9.2 2/ 9.3 4/ 9.0 
24 1/ 9.6 3/ 9.3 2/ 9.3 4/ 9.2 
25 1/ 9.0 3/ 9.1 2/ 9.5 4/ 9.1 
26 1/ 8.9 3/ 9.1 2/ 9.2 4/ 9.1 
27 1/ 9.4 3/ 9.2 2/ 9.3 4/ 9.2 
28 1/ 9.3 3/ 9.3 2/ 9.3 4/ 9.2 
29 1/ 8.9 3/ 9.2 2/ 9.5 4/ 9.0 
30 1/ 9.3 3/ 9.3 2/ 9.8 4/ 9.4 
31 1/ 9.2 3/ 9.0 2/ 9.7 4/ 9.1 
32 1/ 9.0 3/ 8.9 2/ 9.4 4/ 9.4 
33 1/ 9.2 3/ 9.1 2/ 9.3 4/ 9.4 
34 1/ 9.0 3/ 2/ 4/ 9.4 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 34 33 33 33 
time 304.6 303.9 303.8 308.7 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped

-- Touring 19-Turn - B Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 30 5:00.93 ERIC COOK 
2 4 27 5:05.63 RED 
3 2 18 5:07.45 TODD BEUTLER 
4 3 9 2:05.28 ROBERT BONHAM 


- Touring 19-Turn -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ .9 2/ 1.2 3/ 1.2 4/ 1.3 
2 1/ 9.9 2/10.3 3/11.5 4/18.0 
3 1/ 9.4 2/10.2 3/ 9.9 4/11.9 
4 3/14.4 1/10.8 2/10.4 4/10.8 
5 3/ 9.7 1/10.4 2/10.4 4/10.2 
6 3/10.0 1/10.7 2/10.3 4/10.7 
7 2/10.0 1/10.6 3/13.1 4/ 
8 1/10.1 2/13.4 3/ 4/13.3 
9 1/ 9.9 2/11.0 3/19.3 4/10.5 
10 1/10.2 2/16.1 4/ 3/10.8 
11 1/15.2 2/12.1 4/ 3/12.5 
12 1/ 9.6 2/ 4/38.6 3/13.6 
13 1/ 9.9 3/ 4/ 2/14.5 
14 1/10.2 3/ 4/ 2/ 
15 1/12.3 3/ 4/ 2/14.8 
16 1/ 9.7 3/ 4/ 2/10.6 
17 1/ 9.9 3/ 4/ 2/10.3 
18 1/10.8 3/ 4/ 2/10.9 
19 1/ 9.9 3/ 4/ 2/11.1 
20 1/ 9.8 3/ 4/ 2/11.1 
21 1/ 9.8 3/ 4/ 2/11.0 
22 1/ 9.7 3/ 4/ 2/11.1 
23 1/10.2 3/ 4/ 2/11.1 
24 1/ 9.6 3/25.8 4/ 2/10.8 
25 1/ 9.8 3/10.5 4/ 2/ 
26 1/ 9.5 3/10.1 4/ 2/11.2 
27 1/ 9.7 3/10.6 4/ 2/10.3 
28 1/ 9.9 3/10.6 4/ 2/10.3 
29 1/ 9.7 3/ 9.8 4/ 2/10.7 
30 1/ 9.7 3/12.6 4/ 2/11.0 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 30 18 9 27 
time 300.9 307.4 125.2 305.6 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped

Best Heat Lap/Time for 1/10 Stock 6-Cell: 
MR T with 25/5:11.64

-- 1/10 Stock 6-Cell - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 25 5:00.76 MR T 
2 4 24 5:11.67 JOSH MALIKOWSKI 
3 3 24 5:12.69 ROBERT LAMOTT 
4 2 23 5:00.04 JOE M 
5 6 22 5:04.26 Bert Ellard 
6 5 8 1:39.58 JOHN YOUNG 


- 1/10 Stock 6-Cell -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ .8 2/  .9 3/ .9 4/ 1.1 5/ 1.5 6/ 1.5 
2 1/12.7 5/19.2 4/18.0 3/16.0 2/15.1 6/19.3 
3 1/11.6 5/12.7 4/12.7 2/12.9 3/14.7 6/13.2 
4 1/12.7 6/ 5/ 2/12.2 3/15.0 4/13.7 
5 1/11.6 6/18.2 5/19.0 2/12.2 3/12.9 4/ 
6 1/12.0 5/12.8 6/16.6 2/16.7 3/13.9 4/14.3 
7 1/12.0 5/12.8 6/12.0 2/12.2 3/ 4/13.6 
8 1/12.1 4/12.7 6/12.3 2/11.9 3/13.7 5/14.7 
9 1/11.6 4/12.9 6/15.7 2/11.5 3/12.3 5/12.9 
10 1/21.5 3/13.1 5/12.8 2/16.8 6/ 4/14.4 
11 1/11.7 3/12.8 5/12.5 2/12.2 6/ 4/13.7 
12 1/11.5 3/13.0 5/12.3 2/11.9 6/ 4/12.9 
13 1/11.8 3/12.1 5/12.2 2/15.3 6/ 4/12.6 
14 1/11.7 3/14.6 4/13.3 2/12.1 6/ 5/16.5 
15 1/11.0 3/12.8 4/12.2 2/ 6/ 5/12.8 
16 1/11.7 3/12.8 4/12.5 2/13.6 6/ 5/ 
17 1/11.5 4/15.9 3/12.6 2/11.4 6/ 5/16.6 
18 1/11.2 4/12.6 3/12.1 2/14.4 6/ 5/13.2 
19 1/12.2 4/12.6 3/12.1 2/12.3 6/ 5/ 
20 1/11.7 4/12.9 3/12.5 2/12.1 6/ 5/19.6 
21 1/16.2 4/12.8 3/12.1 2/12.8 6/ 5/12.9 
22 1/12.0 4/13.3 3/12.3 2/13.2 6/ 5/13.5 
23 1/13.3 4/12.8 2/12.2 3/18.4 6/ 5/14.9 
24 1/11.4 4/12.7 2/12.2 3/14.6 6/ 5/13.4 
25 1/12.1 4/ 3/18.3 2/12.8 6/ 5/13.1 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 25 23 24 24 8 22 
time 300.7 300.0 312.6 311.6 99.5 304.2 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

Great race Jeff your car was hooked up and ya Taz beat me.


----------



## twbeutler (Jul 29, 2005)

yes finailly we can stop hereing taz say im gona beat you jon. he finially did it. so now maybe he will stop. and maybe jon will get him back next weekend. only time will tell.


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

*Hobby-Sports.com Carpet Trophy Race Sunday Jan. 28th*

Im going to have 30 trophies to give away. Come join in the fun !!!!!

Carpet Trophy Racing
Registration 10:00 - 11:30
Racing starts at 12:00 p.m. $20.00 per class
Trophies for 1st, 2nd and 3rd place in A & B Mains


Carpet Track (80 x 40 feet)

If you plan on using tire traction compound, please only use either Niftech or Jack The Gripper.

To protect the carpet, all off-road cars must use street or foam type tires and protective covering on the bottom of the chassis.

Race Fees is $20.00 per class

Trophy Races will be staggered starts (IFMAR)
Trophies for 1st, 2nd and 3rd place in A & B Mains

Race Classes

We must have 4 cars to make a class.

You will race THREE heats plus Mains for each class if we have less than 50 racers.
If we have 50 or more racers, then you will have TWO heats plus the Mains to race.	

Free Admission - to watch action packed carpet racing.


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

Hmm that sounds like Fun! I'll most likely be there! :thumbsup:


----------



## twbeutler (Jul 29, 2005)

cool we will see you there. it will be a blast.


----------



## twbeutler (Jul 29, 2005)

we have 294ft of racing this weekend. hope to see you guys there.


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

Taz came in and did some laps today after work. He said he's going to get me by a lap sunday. Practice makes perfect.


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

Looks like I might be able to make it down there tomorrow. So what's everyone running these days? stock or 19t?


----------



## twbeutler (Jul 29, 2005)

they have been running both on touring car. havn't had many 12 th scale lately.


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

I had a great time Racing down there today.. My car felt better than it has in a while. It was also kinda fun to put some real power down with the 19t.. I might have to do that more often! :thumbsup:

Well Jon, you still had the Fastest laps of the day! You actually had a couple 9.1's in the qualys!! that's flying dood!! Even with my 14.5 amp 19t I couldn't get any lower than a 9.2!! Hmm maybe next week some Mod?  LOL yeah.. I'll run a 11x2 and you can use the 5800!


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

Thanks blueskid I had a blast to. I think Taz is going to run 19-Turn next week and im going back to stock for a few. I might get the 1/12 scale out next week depending on the turn out. I havent ran it this season. Todd & I will make the track a little harder next sunday. Have a great week!

Jon


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

*Hobby-Sports.com Race Results Sunday 12-10-06*

www.hobby-sports.com
12-10-2006



Best Heat Lap/Time for Novice: 
ROBERT LAMMOTT with 17/5:14.12

-- Novice - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 18 5:10.54 ROBERT LAMMOTT 
2 2 14 5:18.70 CHRIS DUBOIS 
3 3 9 5:21.53 LEE SHERRY 
-- 4 --- DNS --- ERICA DUBOIS 
-- 5 --- DNS --- LARRY DUBOIS 
-- 6 --- DNS --- TODD BEUTLER 


- Novice -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ 1.1 2/ 1.8 3/ 1.9 
2 1/15.9 3/32.1 2/27.8 
3 1/17.5 3/ 2/ 
4 1/19.9 2/35.8 3/ 
5 1/19.0 2/19.2 3/47.2 
6 1/17.8 2/19.6 3/ 
7 1/17.8 2/ 3/38.7 
8 1/17.9 2/29.9 3/22.2 
9 1/16.9 2/20.6 3/ 
10 1/16.7 2/23.0 3/ 
11 1/21.8 2/ 3/60.7 
12 1/16.4 2/19.6 3/ 
13 1/16.5 2/21.5 3/27.4 
14 1/17.5 2/20.2 3/ 
15 1/17.8 2/25.6 3/ 
16 1/21.7 2/ 3/48.2 
17 1/20.1 2/27.3 3/ 
18 1/17.3 2/21.7 3/46.9 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 18 14 9 
time 310.5 318.6 321.5 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped

Best Heat Lap/Time for Touring Stock: 
TAZ with 31/5:07.13

-- Touring Stock - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 32 5:09.45 TAZ 
2 2 30 5:09.19 DALTON 
3 3 27 5:01.76 RED 
4 5 27 5:06.54 LARRY WODELL 
5 4 26 5:01.42 MR T 


- Touring Stock -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ 1.0 2/ 1.3 3/ 1.5 5/ 1.9 4/ 1.8 
2 1/ 9.9 3/12.8 2/11.7 5/14.9 4/13.8 
3 1/ 9.7 3/10.4 2/10.8 5/11.5 4/11.7 
4 1/10.1 2/10.1 3/11.3 5/11.5 4/11.6 
5 1/ 9.9 2/10.2 3/11.0 5/ 4/11.1 
6 1/ 9.7 2/10.3 3/11.5 5/11.8 4/ 
7 1/ 9.6 2/10.4 3/11.2 5/11.7 4/12.2 
8 1/ 9.7 2/10.2 3/ 5/12.4 4/12.6 
9 1/ 9.7 2/11.4 3/11.5 5/11.6 4/11.2 
10 1/10.1 2/11.4 3/10.9 5/ 4/11.4 
11 1/10.2 2/10.3 3/11.0 5/12.5 4/11.7 
12 1/ 9.9 2/10.1 3/11.1 5/12.1 4/ 
13 1/10.0 2/10.1 3/11.2 5/11.2 4/11.5 
14 1/ 9.8 2/ 9.9 3/12.4 5/11.5 4/11.3 
15 1/ 9.9 2/ 3/11.3 5/11.7 4/11.0 
16 1/ 9.9 2/10.7 3/ 5/11.5 4/10.9 
17 1/ 9.8 2/10.0 3/11.4 5/ 4/11.0 
18 1/ 9.8 2/12.1 3/11.4 5/12.1 4/11.2 
19 1/10.1 2/10.3 3/11.5 5/11.6 4/11.8 
20 1/ 9.8 2/10.4 3/11.4 5/11.6 4/ 
21 1/ 9.8 2/12.7 3/11.3 5/11.6 4/11.8 
22 1/ 9.9 2/10.2 3/12.7 5/11.7 4/11.3 
23 1/10.0 2/10.1 3/ 5/11.2 4/11.2 
24 1/10.7 2/10.2 3/11.8 5/ 4/11.4 
25 1/10.0 2/10.5 3/11.2 5/11.8 4/12.8 
26 1/ 9.9 2/10.3 3/11.4 5/11.9 4/11.9 
27 1/ 9.8 2/10.3 3/11.3 5/11.6 4/ 
28 1/ 9.8 2/10.2 3/11.7 5/11.8 4/12.8 
29 1/10.0 2/10.3 3/11.1 5/11.8 4/11.4 
30 1/ 9.9 2/10.4 3/ 5/ 4/11.4 
31 1/ 9.8 2/10.0 3/13.8 5/13.6 4/11.6 
32 1/ 9.7 2/ 3/ 5/ 4/ 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 32 30 27 26 27 
time 309.4 309.1 301.7 301.4 306.5 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped

-- Touring Stock - B Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 5 28 5:01.17 TODD BEUTLER 
2 2 27 5:01.06 ROBERT LAMMOTT 
3 3 27 5:10.11 ROBERT BONHAM 
4 1 25 5:04.10 "C.D" 
5 4 24 5:00.30 HACKER SORENSON 


- Touring Stock -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ .9 2/ 1.4 3/ 1.5 5/ 1.7 4/ 1.7 
2 1/11.4 3/11.9 4/12.3 5/12.7 2/11.3 
3 1/11.4 3/11.4 4/11.6 5/11.6 2/10.8 
4 4/14.3 2/11.6 3/11.6 5/12.8 1/11.0 
5 4/11.4 2/11.1 3/11.6 5/11.6 1/11.0 
6 4/12.6 2/11.5 3/11.3 5/15.0 1/10.9 
7 4/11.9 2/11.0 3/11.1 5/12.9 1/10.9 
8 4/12.6 2/11.0 3/11.3 5/ 1/11.0 
9 4/12.0 2/11.4 3/11.5 5/13.3 1/11.1 
10 4/12.3 2/11.7 3/11.4 5/12.3 1/11.2 
11 4/ 2/11.4 3/11.7 5/16.6 1/10.8 
12 4/16.7 2/11.4 3/11.4 5/12.6 1/12.1 
13 4/11.9 2/11.5 3/11.7 5/ 1/10.8 
14 4/13.6 2/11.4 3/11.8 5/12.9 1/11.0 
15 4/11.4 2/11.2 3/11.4 5/12.2 1/11.3  
16 4/12.0 2/10.8 3/11.6 5/11.9 1/11.1 
17 4/12.8 2/11.8 3/12.1 5/12.2 1/10.7 
18 4/ 2/11.9 3/11.6 5/13.1 1/10.8 
19 4/17.5 2/11.6 3/11.6 5/12.5 1/11.1 
20 4/12.4 2/11.4 3/11.8 5/12.8 1/10.9 
21 4/12.0 2/11.4 3/ 5/12.9 1/11.0 
22 4/12.0 2/11.7 3/12.4 5/ 1/10.9 
23 4/11.7 2/11.6 3/15.8 5/13.2 1/11.1 
24 4/11.6 2/11.5 3/11.4 5/13.4 1/11.1 
25 4/ 2/11.8 3/11.3 5/12.9 1/10.9 
26 4/12.8 2/11.6 3/12.5 5/13.0 1/11.0 
27 4/11.8 2/11.6 3/11.6 5/13.3 1/11.0 
28 4/11.8 2/ 3/11.7 5/ 1/11.3 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 25 27 27 24 28 
time 304.0 301.0 310.1 300.3 301.1 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped

-- Touring Stock - C Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 24 5:03.22 DAN 
2 2 24 5:06.06 T HAYES 
3 4 22 5:06.69 ALLEN NAGLE 
4 3 11 3:35.61 LARRY DUBOIS 


- Touring Stock -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ .9 2/ 1.3 3/ 1.4 4/ 1.8 
2 4/17.8 1/12.4 2/15.4 3/15.4 
3 3/12.4 1/12.5 2/12.4 4/14.0 
4 2/12.1 1/13.0 3/15.2 4/13.6 
5 2/11.8 1/12.3 4/ 3/14.7 
6 2/12.6 1/13.0 4/ 3/16.3 
7 2/11.9 1/13.1 4/ 3/13.8 
8 2/12.4 1/13.6 4/ 3/13.4 
9 2/12.9 1/13.5 4/ 3/14.9 
10 2/17.0 1/13.8 4/86.5 3/ 
11 2/12.7 1/15.0 4/12.4 3/20.0 
12 2/12.2 1/12.7 4/13.7 3/12.9 
13 1/12.6 2/14.1 4/ 3/16.4 
14 1/13.2 2/13.3 4/16.8 3/12.7 
15 1/12.3 2/12.1 4/12.4 3/12.8 
16 1/12.3 2/13.7 4/14.5 3/13.4 
17 1/12.4 2/13.9 4/14.1 3/16.1 
18 1/13.3 2/14.4 4/ 3/12.9 
19 1/14.4 2/13.5 4/ 3/13.8 
20 1/13.0 2/12.6 4/ 3/14.1 
21 1/13.4 2/12.5 4/ 3/13.4 
22 1/12.9 2/13.3 4/ 3/ 
23 1/12.6 2/12.6 4/ 3/14.8 
24 1/12.7 2/12.8 4/ 3/14.5 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 24 24 11 22 
time 303.2 306.0 215.6 306.6 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped

Best Heat Lap/Time for Touring 19-Turn: 
MIKE HOWE with 32/5:06.70

-- Touring 19-Turn - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 33 5:05.99 MIKE HOWE 
2 2 33 5:06.26 JON S. www.hobby-sports.com 
3 3 31 5:01.05 JEFF COOK 
4 4 31 5:09.12 DALTON 


- Touring 19-Turn -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ .9 2/ 1.3 3/ 1.4 4/ 2.2 
2 1/ 9.4 2/ 9.6 4/12.6 3/10.0 
3 1/ 9.2 2/ 9.7 4/ 9.6 3/10.0 
4 1/ 9.3 2/ 9.5 4/ 9.7 3/ 9.8 
5 1/ 9.3 2/ 9.6 4/ 9.5 3/10.1 
6 1/ 9.2 2/ 9.4 4/ 9.7 3/ 9.9 
7 1/ 9.5 2/ 9.3 4/ 9.6 3/ 9.8 
8 1/ 9.4 2/ 9.3 3/10.2 4/10.8 
9 1/ 9.3 2/ 9.4 3/ 9.5 4/ 9.9 
10 1/ 9.4 2/ 9.3 3/10.2 4/ 9.9 
11 1/ 9.4 2/ 9.5 3/ 9.7 4/10.0 
12 1/ 9.4 2/ 9.4 3/11.3 4/10.6 
13 1/ 9.5 2/ 9.4 3/ 4/ 
14 1/ 9.8 2/ 9.5 3/10.7 4/10.9 
15 1/ 9.3 2/10.1 3/ 9.9 4/11.3 
16 1/ 9.6 2/ 9.7 3/ 9.6 4/10.1 
17 1/ 9.5 2/ 9.2 3/ 9.5 4/ 9.8 
18 1/ 9.4 2/ 9.5 3/ 9.7 4/ 9.9 
19 1/ 9.4 2/ 9.6 3/10.2 4/10.0 
20 1/ 9.5 2/ 9.4 3/ 9.6 4/10.0 
21 1/ 9.7 2/ 9.5 3/ 9.6 4/10.0 
22 1/ 9.5 2/ 9.2 3/10.2 4/10.2 
23 1/ 9.4 2/ 9.5 3/ 9.7 4/10.0 
24 1/ 9.4 2/ 9.5 3/ 9.8 4/10.0 
25 1/ 9.6 2/ 9.4 3/ 9.9 4/10.0 
26 1/ 9.4 2/ 9.4 3/ 9.7 4/10.1 
27 1/ 9.5 2/ 9.3 3/ 9.6 4/10.1 
28 1/ 9.3 2/ 9.2 3/ 9.7 4/ 
29 1/ 9.4 2/ 9.6 3/ 9.9 4/10.5 
30 1/ 9.6 2/ 9.3 3/ 9.7 4/10.8 
31 1/ 9.5 2/ 9.3 3/ 9.7 4/10.1 
32 1/ 9.4 2/10.0 3/ 9.8 4/10.2 
33 1/10.7 2/ 9.7 3/ 4/10.3 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 33 33 31 31 
time 305.9 306.2 301.0 309.1 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
 The blank lap time is when the car was lapped


----------



## twbeutler (Jul 29, 2005)

thanks to all that came out to race with us today. once again great day of racing. see you all next week.


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

JonHobbies said:


> Thanks blueskid I had a blast to. I think Taz is going to run 19-Turn next week and im going back to stock for a few. I might get the 1/12 scale out next week depending on the turn out. I havent ran it this season. Todd & I will make the track a little harder next sunday. Have a great week!
> 
> Jon



That sounds cool. I'm not totaly sure if I'll be there or not just yet.. but I'll wait to see what the layout is befor I say stock or 19t :thumbsup:


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

Holiday Track Schedule

No Racing Sunday December 24th or 31st
but we will have practice from Noon - 3:45 both days


----------



## ronald86 (Dec 11, 2006)

need more mini at kalamazoo carpet track and the will have a trophy racing on january 28 /2007


----------



## twbeutler (Jul 29, 2005)

as long as we have 4 we can make a class. hope to see you guys there.


----------



## twbeutler (Jul 29, 2005)

thanks to everyone that came out today. awsome day of racing. off for two weeks but still open for practice both sat and sunday. so come on out and get some practice in. see you in two weeks. have a happy and safe hoilday.


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

www.hobby-sports.com
12-17-2006



Best Heat Lap/Time for Novice: 
BRIAN M V with 16/5:01.94

-- Novice - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 2 18 5:06.18 TODD BEUTLER 
2 3 17 5:13.42 ROBERT LAMMOTT 
3 4 13 5:17.07 LEE SHERRY 
4 5 12 5:18.85 CHRIS DUBOIS 
5 1 11 5:37.51 BRIAN M V 


- Novice -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 2/ 1.4 1/ 1.1 3/ 1.4 5/ 5.4 4/ 3.3 
2 1/15.2 2/17.0 5/24.7 4/20.3 3/20.9 
3 4/ 1/16.6 3/24.1 5/ 2/21.5 
4 5/ 1/16.3 3/ 4/40.6 2/ 
5 5/54.8 1/17.3 3/24.0 4/ 2/28.1 
6 5/16.1 1/15.9 2/18.6 4/19.5 3/ 
7 4/18.7 1/17.2 2/19.9 5/26.7 3/32.4 
8 3/21.2 1/19.7 2/18.6 5/24.4 4/29.1 
9 3/22.7 1/20.7 2/18.0 5/ 4/23.5 
10 3/19.3 1/17.4 2/16.7 5/22.5 4/ 
11 3/28.1 1/22.7 2/17.3 5/30.7 4/29.8 
12 3/ 1/20.3 2/17.4 4/25.9 5/ 
13 3/23.9 1/16.7 2/17.4 4/ 5/35.4 
14 3/ 1/16.4 2/16.8 4/21.3 5/25.0 
15 4/ 1/16.7 2/16.4 3/21.1 5/ 
16 5/ 1/19.4 2/19.5 3/23.9 4/28.5 
17 5/ 1/17.7 2/21.7 3/ 4/ 
18 5/15.5 1/16.2 2/20.1 3/34.2 4/40.8 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 11 18 17 13 12 
time 337.5 306.1 313.4 317.0 318.8 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped

Best Heat Lap/Time for 1/18 Truck: 
MAX SCHRAGER with 25/5:00.55

-- 1/18 Truck - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 2 26 5:12.97 HERBIE LEE 
2 1 25 5:05.81 MAX SCHRAGER 
3 4 16 5:09.77 BRIAN F V 
4 3 11 3:21.85 RICK FISK 
-- 5 --- DNS --- RONALD HATHAWAY 


- 1/18 Truck -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ 1.4 2/ 1.7 3/ 1.9 4/ 2.8 
2 1/12.0 2/12.1 3/15.2 4/ 
3 1/12.0 2/12.7 3/12.1 4/32.9 
4 2/15.9 1/12.3 3/13.3 4/ 
5 2/12.8 1/11.5 3/12.9 4/ 
6 2/12.8 1/11.8 3/15.0 4/27.0 
7 2/12.9 1/11.9 3/ 4/19.3 
8 2/13.2 1/11.9 3/23.9 4/ 
9 2/12.3 1/11.6 3/ 4/21.3 
10 2/12.1 1/11.8 3/18.1 4/17.4 
11 2/12.4 1/12.1 3/16.5 4/ 
12 2/12.8 1/12.0 3/ 4/20.5 
13 2/12.1 1/12.4 3/ 4/ 
14 2/12.1 1/12.0 3/ 4/19.8 
15 2/12.7 1/16.1 3/46.3 4/17.5 
16 2/12.7 1/12.5 3/ 4/20.4 
17 2/12.6 1/12.9 3/26.1 4/ 
18 2/11.9 1/12.3 3/ 4/16.9 
19 2/14.8 1/12.0 4/ 3/18.5 
20 2/11.8 1/12.3 4/ 3/ 
21 2/11.7 1/12.3 4/ 3/21.2 
22 2/12.2 1/12.2 4/ 3/ 
23 2/12.0 1/11.8 4/ 3/18.4 
24 2/11.9 1/12.5 4/ 3/15.7 
25 2/13.5 1/12.4 4/ 3/19.4 
26 2/ 1/14.8 4/ 3/ 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 25 26 11 16 
time 305.8 312.9 201.8 309.7 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped

Best Heat Lap/Time for Touring Stock: 
JON S. with 33/5:06.75

-- Touring Stock - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 4 34 5:03.18 TAZ 
2 3 34 5:03.34 MIKE HOWE 
3 2 34 5:09.11 BRAYDEN SUNSTRAND 
4 1 31 5:13.47 JON S. www.hobby-sports.com 
5 5 30 5:02.23 MAX SCHRAGER 
6 6 5 0:48.84 KEITH BEHNKE 


- Touring Stock -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ .9 2/ 1.2 3/ 1.3 4/ 1.5 5/ 2.0 6/ 2.4 
2 1/ 9.4 2/ 9.3 3/ 9.5 4/ 9.6 5/10.4 6/10.8 
3 4/11.9 1/ 9.4 3/10.6 2/ 9.3 5/10.0 6/10.4 
4 4/ 9.3 1/ 9.2 3/ 9.3 2/ 9.3 5/ 9.8 6/10.5 
5 4/ 9.0 1/ 8.8 3/ 9.2 2/ 9.3 5/ 9.7 6/ 
6 4/ 8.9 1/ 9.0 3/ 9.1 2/ 9.2 5/10.2 6/14.4 
7 4/ 9.4 1/ 9.0 3/ 9.3 2/ 9.0 5/10.1 6/ 
8 4/10.2 1/ 9.4 3/ 9.1 2/ 9.1 5/10.2 6/ 
9 4/ 9.4 1/ 9.4 3/ 9.1 2/ 9.1 5/10.1 6/ 
10 4/ 9.1 1/ 9.0 3/ 9.0 2/ 9.1 5/10.1 6/ 
11 4/ 9.5 1/ 9.1 3/ 9.2 2/ 9.2 5/ 6/ 
12 4/ 9.4 1/ 9.1 3/ 9.1 2/ 9.3 5/11.8 6/ 
13 4/ 9.1 1/ 9.0 3/ 8.9 2/ 9.3 5/10.1 6/ 
14 4/ 9.0 1/ 9.0 3/ 8.9 2/ 8.9 5/10.9 6/ 
15 4/ 9.3 1/ 9.0 3/ 9.1 2/ 8.9 5/10.1 6/ 
16 4/ 9.0 1/ 9.0 3/ 8.9 2/ 9.3 5/ 9.9 6/ 
17 4/ 9.1 1/ 8.9 3/ 8.9 2/ 8.9 5/ 9.9 6/ 
18 4/ 1/ 8.9 3/ 8.9 2/ 9.0 5/ 6/ 
19 4/20.0 1/ 9.1 3/ 9.0 2/ 9.0 5/10.7 6/ 
20 4/10.1 1/ 8.9 3/ 9.0 2/ 8.8 5/10.5 6/ 
21 4/ 1/ 9.0 3/ 8.8 2/ 9.0 5/10.0 6/ 
22 5/14.8 1/ 9.1 3/ 8.9 2/ 8.8 4/10.0 6/ 
23 5/ 9.5 1/ 9.1 3/ 8.9 2/ 9.0 4/ 9.8 6/ 
24 5/10.4 1/ 9.1 3/ 9.0 2/ 8.9 4/ 9.8 6/ 
25 5/ 9.2 1/ 9.0 3/ 9.0 2/ 9.0 4/ 9.7 6/ 
26 5/10.7 1/ 8.8 3/ 8.9 2/ 9.1 4/10.0 6/ 
27 5/ 1/ 9.1 3/ 9.1 2/ 8.9 4/10.1 6/ 
28 5/11.8 1/ 9.2 3/ 9.0 2/ 9.1 4/ 6/ 
29 4/ 9.3 3/12.2 2/ 9.1 1/ 9.2 5/13.7 6/ 
30 4/ 9.1 3/ 8.9 2/ 9.0 1/ 9.0 5/10.4 6/ 
31 4/ 9.2 3/ 9.8 2/ 9.2 1/ 9.0 5/10.2 6/ 
32 4/ 9.2 3/12.2 2/ 9.1 1/ 8.9 5/10.1 6/ 
33 4/10.9 3/ 9.1 2/ 9.0 1/ 9.3 5/10.6 6/ 
34 4/15.8 3/ 9.2 2/ 9.1 1/ 9.1 5/ 6/ 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 31 34 34 34 30 5 
time 313.4 309.1 303.3 303.1 302.2 48.8 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped

-- Touring Stock - B Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 30 5:02.64 TODD BEUTLER 
2 5 29 5:07.10 ROBERT LAMMOTT 
3 4 27  5:08.73 TODD C 
4 2 21 3:36.45 RICK FISK 
5 6 19 3:28.31 JIM LESK 
6 3 4 0:34.34 ROBERT BONHAM 


- Touring Stock -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ .8 2/ 1.0 3/ 1.2 4/ 1.4 6/ 2.0 5/ 2.0 
2 2/11.8 3/11.7 1/11.0 5/12.2 6/12.2 4/11.5 
3 3/11.9 2/10.5 1/10.9 5/11.5 6/11.9 4/11.4 
4 3/10.1 1/10.1 2/11.1 4/10.1 6/10.8 5/10.6 
5 1/10.8 3/14.1 6/ 2/10.6 4/11.0 5/13.7 
6 1/10.0 2/10.2 6/ 4/13.5 3/10.5 5/10.9 
7 1/10.3 2/10.4 6/ 4/10.7 3/10.5 5/13.5 
8 1/10.1 2/10.3 6/ 4/10.1 3/ 9.9 5/11.3 
9 1/ 9.9 2/10.2 6/ 3/10.0 4/13.6 5/ 
10 1/10.5 3/12.8 6/ 2/10.2 4/12.4 5/11.3 
11 1/10.0 3/ 9.6 6/ 2/10.2 4/11.1 5/10.7 
12 1/10.1 2/10.9 6/ 3/12.2 4/ 5/10.3 
13 1/10.8 2/10.7 6/ 3/ 4/11.4 5/10.7 
14 1/10.2 2/10.8 6/ 5/ 3/10.3 4/10.1 
15 1/ 9.8 2/11.7 6/ 5/26.8 3/10.7 4/11.6 
16 1/10.0 2/ 9.8 6/ 5/10.2 3/10.3 4/13.5 
17 1/10.0 2/ 9.7 6/ 5/10.1 3/10.7 4/10.3 
18 1/ 9.8 2/10.0 6/ 5/ 9.9 3/10.0 4/10.3 
19 1/10.4 2/10.4 6/ 5/10.2 3/10.1 4/12.8 
20 1/11.1 2/10.2 6/ 5/10.0 3/10.3 4/10.8 
21 1/10.0 2/10.5 6/ 5/10.2 3/10.0 4/ 
22 1/10.5 2/ 6/ 4/10.0 3/10.1 5/ 
23 1/10.4 3/ 6/ 4/10.7 2/10.6 5/ 
24 1/10.2 4/ 6/ 3/10.7 2/10.0 5/ 
25 1/10.2 4/ 6/ 3/11.6 2/10.7 5/ 
26 1/ 9.9 4/ 6/ 3/10.5 2/10.7 5/ 
27 1/10.4 4/ 6/ 3/10.0 2/10.7 5/ 
28 1/10.0 4/ 6/ 3/10.6 2/12.0 5/ 
29 1/10.3 4/ 6/ 3/ 2/10.4 5/ 
30 1/11.0 4/ 6/ 3/23.1 2/10.9 5/ 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 30 21 4 27 29 19 
time 302.6 216.4 34.3 308.7 307.1 208.3 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped

-- Touring Stock - C Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 3 28 5:01.97 MICHAEL SCHRAGER 
2 1 28 5:04.46 RED 
3 5 27 5:01.32 ERV 
4 4 26 5:03.51 Adam Schmidt 
5 2 25 5:08.36 LARRY WODELL 
6 6 24 5:00.35 MIKE JONES 


- Touring Stock -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ 1.2 2/ 1.4 3/ 1.4 4/ 1.7 6/ 2.1 5/ 1.8 
2 1/10.5 5/14.0 3/13.5 6/17.3 4/13.1 2/12.9 
3 1/10.9 3/12.5 2/11.4 6/11.9 5/13.9 4/13.5 
4 1/10.7 3/11.3 2/10.6 6/12.2 5/10.7 4/11.5 
5 1/10.9 5/14.4 2/11.1 6/ 4/12.3 3/12.0 
6 1/10.5 5/ 2/10.6 6/12.4 4/12.1 3/11.4 
7 1/10.8 5/13.0 2/10.6 6/11.6 3/10.8 4/ 
8 1/11.4 4/11.4 2/12.4 6/12.9 3/11.0 5/15.7 
9 1/10.9 4/11.3 2/10.8 6/11.3 3/11.0 5/12.4 
10 1/11.2 6/13.8 2/11.0 5/11.7 3/10.6 4/11.4 
11 1/11.0 6/14.7 2/12.2 5/12.9 3/11.2 4/11.9 
12 1/11.1 6/13.1 2/10.7 4/12.0 3/11.5 5/15.7 
13 1/11.7 5/11.8 2/10.4 4/11.4 3/11.4 6/ 
14 1/11.9 5/11.5 2/11.1 4/11.6 3/11.0 6/16.8 
15 1/11.4 5/11.5 2/10.6 4/11.5 3/11.1 6/11.3 
16 1/12.2 5/11.4 2/11.0 4/12.9 3/12.0 6/14.4 
17 1/10.8 5/12.4 2/10.7 4/11.7 3/12.4 6/18.0 
18 1/11.5 5/12.1 2/10.9 4/11.6 3/10.8 6/ 
19 1/11.4 5/ 2/11.6 4/10.7 3/10.8 6/12.5 
20 2/11.4 5/12.3 1/10.6 4/12.0 3/10.9 6/11.1 
21 2/10.7 5/13.9 1/10.3 4/11.4 3/11.0 6/12.2 
22 2/10.8 5/12.7 1/10.8 4/12.0 3/11.5 6/11.5 
23 2/12.2 5/12.9 1/10.7 4/11.5 3/11.5 6/12.0 
24 2/10.7 5/13.3 1/11.3 4/ 3/11.2 6/12.4 
25 2/10.2 5/ 1/11.1 4/11.4 3/11.4 6/11.5 
26 2/12.3 5/14.7 1/11.2 4/12.3 3/11.7 6/13.4 
27 2/11.1 5/12.9 1/11.0 4/11.0 3/10.9 6/12.0 
28 2/11.5 5/13.1 1/11.0 4/11.3 3/ 6/ 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 28 25 28 26 27 24 
time 304.4 308.3 301.9 303.5 301.3 300.3 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped

-- Touring Stock - D Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 25 5:10.77 HACKER SORENSON 
2 3 23 5:05.32 ALLEN NAGLE 
3 5 23 5:07.22 JOHN YOUNG 
4 4 13 2:46.89 LARRY DUBOIS 
-- 2 --- DNS --- CODY FARRELL 


- Touring Stock -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ 1.1 2/ 1.3 3/ 1.4 4/ 1.6 
2 1/13.7 3/14.9 4/17.3 2/14.4 
3 1/12.0 2/13.3 4/12.9 3/13.8 
4 1/12.4 3/17.0 4/16.5 2/16.1 
5 1/12.7 4/15.6 3/13.3 2/13.5 
6 1/13.2 4/13.3 3/12.9 2/12.3 
7 1/12.5 4/13.5 3/12.3 2/12.2 
8 1/13.1 4/12.7 3/12.9 2/13.5 
9 1/12.4 4/12.4 3/12.1 2/13.1 
10 1/13.0 4/14.2 3/16.3 2/12.8 
11 1/13.2 4/13.3 3/12.0 2/13.9 
12 1/13.4 4/12.8 3/13.2 2/12.2 
13 1/13.7 4/12.2 3/13.2 2/13.1 
14 1/12.3 3/13.7 4/ 2/13.2 
15 1/12.8 3/13.1 4/ 2/12.7 
16 1/12.8 3/ 4/ 2/13.8 
17 1/11.8 3/13.0 4/ 2/12.5 
18 1/12.3 3/14.7 4/ 2/ 
19 1/12.6 3/13.1 4/ 2/16.7 
20 1/13.6 2/12.6 4/ 3/20.2 
21 1/13.3 2/12.3 4/ 3/14.5 
22 1/13.0 2/14.8 4/ 3/13.6 
23 1/13.2 2/17.4 4/ 3/12.4 
24 1/12.6 2/13.2 4/ 3/14.0 
25 1/13.1 2/ 4/ 3/ 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 25 23 13 23 
time 310.7 305.3 166.8 307.2 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped

Best Heat Lap/Time for Touring Modified: 
MAX SCHRAGER with 31/5:05.53

-- Touring Modified - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
-- 1 --- DNS --- MAX SCHRAGER 
-- 2 --- DNS --- RICK FISK 
-- 3 --- DNS --- MICHAEL SCHRAGER


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

Had a blast sunday and ya Taz beat me again. Happy Holidays see you all in a few weeks.

Jon


----------



## twbeutler (Jul 29, 2005)

a bunch of us are going to play around on saturday. for anyone who wants to come and play around. since there is no racing this weekend. we are still gonna practice on sat. come on out and join us in some fun.


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

Hobby-Sports.com gray W/ black logo Hooded sweat shirts are $25.00 each for any body who is interested taking orders now.


----------



## twbeutler (Jul 29, 2005)

you know me and todd and chris are in i will email rex with the sizes on tuesday. i hope they will be back in time for the trophy race. i want to put me name on the back of mine. (last name)


----------



## 1armed1 (Aug 13, 2004)

when is the trophy race?


----------



## twbeutler (Jul 29, 2005)

jan 28 th you gonna come out and play? sure do miss you there. making john work for the first place and tq. hope to see you soon.


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

Hope everybody has a great NEW YEARS!!! (2007) man this year flew by. Dont drink to much. I think im going to start Friday night. Cant wait to start racing again. Todd I hope your thinking of a new layout not to hard im going to be a little rusty after two weeks off.


----------



## twbeutler (Jul 29, 2005)

hey we won't be back in time to do a new layout. we are coming back on saturday. so if you want you can change the track. or just leave it the way it is till we are done racing next weekend. yes i see you starting on friday and not stopping till we hours in the moring on monday. lol have a good new year and be safe.


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

Hey guys, I wanted to wish everyone a happy new year.. Hope you all had a great christmas, and new year! 

Now it's time to get back to some racing eh?!? I was wondering who all plans on going to the Stateline Trophy race? I see it's just two weeks away.. I was considering going to check the place out this saturday.. Anyone else interested?

Also Jon.. I'll give you one guess.. What did Santa bring me for christmas this year?


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

*Happy New Year !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Blueskid said:


> Hey guys, I wanted to wish everyone a happy new year.. Hope you all had a great christmas, and new year!
> 
> Now it's time to get back to some racing eh?!? I was wondering who all plans on going to the Stateline Trophy race? I see it's just two weeks away.. I was considering going to check the place out this saturday.. Anyone else interested?
> 
> Also Jon.. I'll give you one guess.. What did Santa bring me for christmas this year?


Wow Mike santa was very good to you this year. You must have been very good. Does it start with a zero and end with a seven? Santa brought me a few gift cards. See you soon cant wait to start racing sunday.


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

JonHobbies said:


> Wow Mike santa was very good to you this year. You must have been very good. Does it start with a zero and end with a seven? Santa brought me a few gift cards. See you soon cant wait to start racing sunday.



Why yes, yes it does! :thumbsup: I wont actually have it till this wed.. so I'm very excited to build it! I'll have it out this weekend!


----------



## ronald86 (Dec 11, 2006)

i came up for practice on the 23rd man it was crazy a few guys packed up and left cuz it was so bad can we get any supervision out there other wise i had fun


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

*Free Practice*



ronald86 said:


> i came up for practice on the 23rd man it was crazy a few guys packed up and left cuz it was so bad can we get any supervision out there other wise i had fun



I herd it was crazy saturday. Thats a good novice practice day. As far as supervision I doutt thats going to happen its free.


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

*For Sale Used Calandra Racing 1/12 Team Red Bloody Knife 3.2R CLN1304*

Click here for more info:


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

Any body who wants a Hobby-Sports.com gray hooded sweat shirt they are $25.00 each and I will need the money this sunday so Rex can order monday 1/8/07.

Thanks Jon


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

*First sunday Race Results for 2007 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

www.hobby-sports.com
01-07-2007



Best Heat Lap/Time for Novice: 
DUSTIN WEINBERG with 17/5:00.19

-- Novice - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 17 5:14.19 DUSTIN WEINBERG 
2 2 16 5:07.21 CHRIS DUBOIS 
3 4 13 5:11.61 ALEX PETERSON 
4 5 5 2:20.28 ROBERT MURRAY 
-- 3 --- DNS --- KYLE STAPERT 


- Novice -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ .9 2/ 1.7 3/ 1.9 4/ 2.5 
2 1/22.0 2/22.0 3/25.5 4/26.3 
3 2/26.4 1/15.5 3/25.9 4/ 
4 2/18.0 1/16.9 3/ 4/34.7 
5 2/25.8 1/16.7 3/32.2 4/ 
6 2/18.9 1/22.6 3/22.5 4/37.0 
7 2/20.8 1/18.0 3/29.9 4/39.4 
8 2/17.9 1/28.6 3/20.6 4/ 
9 2/19.8 1/18.8 3/ 4/ 
10 2/17.5 1/20.0 3/34.8 4/ 
11 2/20.6 1/25.6 3/21.1 4/ 
12 2/18.9 1/17.0 3/24.3 4/ 
13 2/19.3 1/20.9 3/22.1 4/ 
14 2/16.6 1/17.4 3/ 4/ 
15 1/14.3 2/26.3 3/26.8 4/ 
16 1/17.1 2/18.5 3/23.4 4/ 
17 1/18.5 2/ 3/ 4/ 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 17 16 13 5 
time 314.1 307.2 311.6 140.2 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped

Best Heat Lap/Time for 1/18 Truck: 
HERBIE LEE with 25/5:11.23

-- 1/18 Truck - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 24 5:08.99 HERBIE LEE 
2 2 19 5:16.64 RONALD HATHAWAY 


- 1/18 Truck -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ 2.0 2/ 2.4 
2 1/12.7 2/16.0 
3 1/13.7 2/15.5 
4 1/12.6 2/16.2 
5 1/12.5 2/ 
6 1/12.0 2/18.6 
7 1/12.1 2/15.0 
8 1/11.5 2/ 
9 1/11.9 2/19.8 
10 1/12.4 2/16.1 
11 1/12.0 2/17.2 
12 1/11.7 2/ 
13 1/16.4 2/21.1  
14 1/12.1 2/16.6 
15 1/11.8 2/ 
16 1/14.0 2/20.7 
17 1/12.1 2/19.3 
18 1/11.8 2/16.7 
19 1/16.2 2/16.7 
20 1/16.4 2/ 
21 1/14.6 2/16.1 
22 1/15.7 2/16.0 
23 1/15.5 2/17.6 
24 1/14.1 2/18.0 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 24 19 
time 308.9 316.6 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped

Best Heat Lap/Time for Touring Stock: 
DALTON GUGGEMOS with 31/5:07.19

-- Touring Stock - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 31 5:01.29 DALTON GUGGEMOS 
2 2 30 5:00.46 TODD CARPENTER 
3 3 30 5:03.99 KEITH BEHNKE 
4 5 29 5:04.84 PAT STROLE 
5 4 28 5:01.04 TODD BEUTLER 
6 6 28 5:03.91 ROBERT BONHAM 


- Touring Stock -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ .8 2/ 1.2 3/ 1.5 5/ 2.0 4/ 1.7 6/ 2.2 
2 1/ 9.8 2/10.5 3/11.5 6/13.1 5/13.1 4/12.6 
3 1/ 9.7 2/10.1 3/10.5 6/11.0 4/10.4 5/10.9 
4 1/ 9.5 2/ 9.6 3/10.1 6/10.8 4/10.1 5/10.3 
5 1/ 9.5 2/10.0 3/10.0 6/10.3 4/10.1 5/10.5 
6 1/ 9.2 2/ 9.9 3/ 9.7 6/10.3 4/10.5 5/10.6 
7 1/ 9.5 2/10.3 3/10.3 6/ 4/10.1 5/ 
8 1/ 9.6 2/10.3 3/ 9.9 6/ 4/10.5 5/11.9 
9 1/ 9.6 2/10.1 3/10.1 6/27.4 4/ 5/11.0 
10 1/10.1 2/ 9.9 3/10.3 6/10.3 4/11.6 5/10.7 
11 1/ 9.4 2/10.4 3/12.2 6/ 9.9 4/10.6 5/10.7 
12 2/17.0 1/10.3 3/10.0 6/ 9.8 4/11.1 5/10.7 
13 2/11.1 1/10.1 3/ 9.9 6/10.0 4/10.0 5/14.1 
14 2/ 9.4 1/ 9.9 3/11.0 6/10.3 4/10.3 5/10.8 
15 2/ 9.6 1/ 9.8 3/11.3 6/ 9.6 4/10.2 5/10.9 
16 2/ 9.4 1/ 9.9 3/10.6 6/ 9.6 4/10.2 5/10.8 
17 2/ 9.4 1/ 9.8 3/10.1 6/10.1 4/10.0 5/10.3 
18 1/ 9.9 2/11.2 3/ 6/ 9.9 4/10.1 5/11.2 
19 1/ 9.4 2/10.7 4/12.5 6/ 9.9 3/10.6 5/10.6 
20 1/ 9.5 2/ 9.9 4/10.8 6/10.1 3/10.1 5/ 
21 1/ 9.8 2/10.0 4/ 9.9 6/10.1 3/10.4 5/10.5 
22 1/11.7 2/10.2 4/10.9 6/ 9.8 3/10.5 5/11.3 
23 1/ 9.6 2/10.1 4/10.0 6/10.3 3/10.1 5/11.3 
24 1/ 9.7 2/10.0 3/ 9.9 6/10.5 4/17.1 5/10.6 
25 1/ 9.5 2/12.5 3/ 9.9 6/14.1 4/10.5 5/11.4 
26 1/ 9.4 2/10.0 3/10.2 6/ 9.9 4/10.4 5/10.6 
27 1/ 9.4 2/10.1 3/ 9.9 6/ 9.7 4/10.2 5/11.1 
28 1/ 9.8 2/10.6 3/ 9.5 6/10.5 4/ 5/10.8 
29 1/ 9.6 2/10.5 3/ 9.9 5/10.1 4/11.1 6/ 
30 1/ 9.7 2/10.9 3/ 9.9 5/10.1 4/10.3 6/11.7 
31 1/10.1 2/ 3/10.1 5/ 4/11.6 6/12.5 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 31 30 30 28 29 28 
time 301.2 300.4 303.9 301.0 304.8 303.9 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped

-- Touring Stock - B Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 29 5:04.46 DAVID WASHBURN 
2 2 28 5:01.76 ROBERT LAMMOTT 
3 3 28 5:06.43 JIM LESK 
4 5 27 5:01.31 LARRY WODELL 
5 6 27 5:08.84 MR T 
6 4 2 0:26.74 ERV 


- Touring Stock -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ .9 2/ 1.2 3/ 1.3 5/ 1.7 4/ 1.6 6/ 2.2 
2 2/11.9 1/11.4 5/15.6 6/ 3/12.2 4/13.6 
3 1/10.7 2/11.6 4/11.9 6/24.9 5/16.1 3/12.2 
4 1/10.2 2/10.9 4/11.4 6/ 5/12.0 3/11.8 
5 1/10.2 2/10.9 5/ 6/ 4/12.2 3/12.1 
6 1/11.3 2/10.8 5/16.3 6/ 4/10.9 3/11.7 
7 1/10.4 2/11.2 5/10.6 6/ 4/ 3/11.1 
8 1/10.1 2/11.0 5/11.3 6/ 4/11.0 3/ 
9 1/10.3 2/10.6 5/10.9 6/ 3/11.3 4/13.4 
10 1/10.1 2/11.0 5/11.0 6/ 3/10.8 4/11.1 
11 1/11.1 2/10.7 5/10.6 6/ 3/11.1 4/11.0 
12 1/10.3 2/11.1 4/10.7 6/ 3/11.9 5/11.5 
13 1/10.4 2/11.1 3/10.2 6/ 4/11.4 5/11.6 
14 1/12.1 2/10.7 3/11.3 6/ 4/10.8 5/12.0 
15 1/12.0 2/10.6 3/10.6 6/ 4/10.7 5/11.4 
16 1/10.5 2/11.3 3/10.4 6/ 4/10.9 5/11.1 
17 1/10.5 2/10.4 3/10.2 6/ 4/10.5 5/11.4 
18 1/10.7 2/10.9 3/10.9 6/ 4/10.5 5/11.3 
19 1/10.4 2/11.1 3/11.2 6/ 4/11.5 5/11.3 
20 1/10.4 2/11.0 3/10.5 6/ 4/11.2 5/11.0 
21 1/10.4 2/10.9 3/11.0 6/ 4/10.9 5/10.8 
22 1/10.5 2/11.0 3/11.1 6/ 4/11.0 5/10.9 
23 1/10.4 2/12.3 3/10.3 6/ 4/11.1 5/11.4 
24 1/10.5 2/11.2 3/11.0 6/ 4/11.7 5/11.2 
25 1/11.0 2/11.2 3/10.3 6/ 4/10.8 5/11.2 
26 1/11.4 2/11.5 3/11.1 6/ 4/12.2 5/11.7 
27 1/11.1 2/11.4 3/11.3 6/ 4/11.7 5/ 
28 1/12.1 2/11.3 3/11.4 6/ 4/11.9 5/15.7 
29 1/10.9 2/ 3/10.8 6/ 4/ 5/11.9 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 29 28 28 2 27 27 
time 304.4 301.7 306.4 26.7 301.3 308.8 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped

-- Touring Stock - C Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 24 5:00.88 "C.D" 
2 2 24 5:01.67 DAN GUGGEMOS 
3 5 20 5:06.97 JOHN YOUNG 
4 4 16 3:30.08 ALLEN NAGLE 
5 3 10 2:06.97 LARRY DUBOIS 
-- 6 --- DNS --- ANDREW GRIFFIN 


- Touring Stock -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ 1.0 2/ 1.5 3/ 1.7 4/ 2.1 5/ 2.7 
2 3/16.8 1/11.9 2/15.2 5/16.9 4/15.7 
3 2/12.3 1/12.2 4/16.3 5/17.3 3/14.8 
4 2/11.0 1/12.3 3/13.2 4/12.5 5/16.8 
5 2/11.9 1/12.3 3/13.4 4/12.9 5/ 
6 2/17.3 1/13.5 3/12.8 4/12.6 5/20.0 
7 2/12.9 1/11.8 3/12.4 4/12.2 5/14.4 
8 2/11.0 1/12.7 4/14.5 3/12.3 5/15.6 
9 2/15.0 1/12.1 4/12.7 3/13.0 5/ 
10 2/15.2 1/12.2 4/ 3/ 5/14.1 
11 2/12.1 1/13.4 3/14.2 4/18.5 5/13.9 
12 2/11.7 1/12.8 4/ 3/14.0 5/19.2 
13 2/11.5 1/13.0 4/ 3/11.7 5/ 
14 2/11.9 1/14.7 5/ 3/12.1 4/21.3 
15 2/13.0 1/11.6 5/ 3/12.1 4/14.4 
16 2/15.9 1/11.9 5/ 3/15.6 4/14.0 
17 2/12.7 1/13.4 5/ 3/13.4 4/14.5 
18 2/13.4 1/11.8 5/ 3/ 4/15.2 
19 2/11.6 1/12.4 5/ 3/ 4/15.7 
20 2/12.3 1/15.7 5/ 4/ 3/13.8 
21 2/11.9 1/14.9 5/ 4/ 3/14.6 
22 2/11.4 1/15.1 5/ 4/ 3/ 
23 2/13.6 1/13.6 5/ 4/ 3/17.4 
24 1/12.1 2/13.7 5/ 4/ 3/17.5 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 24 24 10 16 20 
time 300.8 301.6 126.9 210.0 306.9 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped

Best Heat Lap/Time for Touring 19-Turn: 
MIKE HOWE with 33/5:05.12

-- Touring 19-Turn - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 35 5:07.97 MIKE HOWE 
2 2 33 5:03.19 JEFF COOK 
3 3 32 5:01.50 DALTON GUGGEMOS 
4 4 31 5:05.14 ERIC COOK 
5 5 26 5:02.78 TODD CARPENTER 


- Touring 19-Turn -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ .9 2/ 1.2 4/ 1.8 3/ 1.8 5/ 2.0 
2 1/ 8.8 2/ 9.1 3/ 9.6 4/10.0 5/11.0 
3 1/ 8.9 2/ 9.0 3/10.6 5/13.9 4/10.2 
4 1/ 8.8 2/ 8.7 3/ 9.2 5/10.0 4/10.2 
5 1/ 8.9 2/12.0 3/ 9.6 4/ 9.5 5/ 
6 1/ 9.0 2/ 9.2 3/13.2 4/ 5/18.1 
7 1/ 9.3 2/ 9.0 3/ 9.3 4/10.5 5/10.4 
8 1/ 9.1 2/10.0 3/ 9.1 4/ 9.9 5/10.2 
9 1/ 8.9 2/ 9.0 3/ 4/ 9.8 5/ 
10 1/ 9.0 2/ 8.9 3/10.0 4/ 9.7 5/11.3 
11 1/ 8.8 2/ 8.8 3/ 9.2 4/ 9.5 5/15.7 
12 1/ 9.0 2/ 8.9 3/ 9.3 4/ 9.7 5/ 
13 1/ 9.0 2/ 9.2 3/ 9.4 4/10.7 5/11.8 
14 1/ 9.1 2/ 9.3 3/ 9.2 4/ 9.5 5/10.8 
15 1/ 8.9 2/ 8.9 3/11.2 4/10.0 5/11.6 
16 1/ 8.7 2/ 8.8 3/ 9.4 4/ 9.7 5/10.6 
17 1/ 9.3 2/ 9.3 3/10.2 4/ 5/ 
18 1/ 9.2 2/ 8.9 3/ 9.7 4/10.1 5/11.3 
19 1/ 8.8 2/ 9.0 3/ 9.1 4/ 9.7 5/10.3 
20 1/ 8.9 2/ 9.1 3/ 9.2 4/ 9.4 5/ 
21 1/ 9.0 2/ 9.4 3/ 9.4 4/ 9.5 5/15.5 
22 1/ 8.9 2/ 9.1 3/ 9.3 4/ 9.8 5/12.7 
23 1/ 9.1 2/11.1 3/ 9.6 4/11.3 5/ 
24 1/ 9.1 2/ 9.1 3/ 9.1 4/ 9.7 5/14.7 
25 1/ 9.0 2/ 3/ 9.4 4/ 9.6 5/10.8 
26 1/ 9.1 2/12.3 3/ 9.0 4/ 9.6 5/10.6 
27 1/ 8.9 2/ 9.4 3/ 4/ 9.5 5/10.5 
28 1/ 9.0 2/ 9.1 3/10.1 4/ 9.6 5/11.6 
29 1/ 8.9 2/ 9.2 3/ 9.2 4/ 5/ 
30 1/ 9.3 2/ 9.1 3/ 9.3 4/13.1 5/14.1 
31 1/ 9.1 2/ 9.3 3/ 9.4 4/ 9.8 5/12.0 
32 1/ 8.8 2/ 9.7 3/ 9.2 4/ 9.4 5/ 
33 1/ 9.0 2/ 9.2 3/ 9.2 4/ 9.8 5/11.5 
34 1/ 8.7 2/ 9.5 3/ 9.3 4/ 9.5 5/11.8 
35 1/ 9.0 2/ 3/ 4/ 5/ 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 35 33 32 31 26 
time 307.9 303.1 301.5 305.1 302.7 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped

Best Heat Lap/Time for 1/12 Stock: 
PAT STROHL with 46/8:01.72

-- 1/12 Stock - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 3 46 8:02.55 MICK LIVINGSTON 
2 2 45 8:01.30 JON S. 
3 5 42 8:07.36 LARRY WODELL 
4 4 42 8:10.12 T.J. 
5 6 35 8:06.36 MICHAEL S. RENNIE 
6 7 20 7:10.04 LARRY GORANG 
7 1 8 1:16.70 PAT STROHL 


- 1/12 Stock -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ .7 2/ 1.1 3/ 1.4 4/ 1.5 5/ 1.7 6/ 2.2 7/ 3.2 
2 2/11.2 1/10.3 4/13.4 5/13.7 3/11.6 7/16.8 6/13.4 
3 2/10.1 1/ 9.8 4/ 9.8 5/10.4 3/10.4 7/12.1 6/11.8 
4 2/10.3 1/10.1 4/10.0 5/10.8 3/10.2 7/ 6/11.8 
5 2/10.3 1/10.6 4/10.7 5/11.0 3/11.2 7/12.6 6/11.6 
6 2/10.1 1/10.0 3/10.2 5/ 4/ 7/16.8 6/ 
7 2/11.1 1/10.6 3/ 9.9 4/16.7 5/19.6 7/ 6/13.1 
8 3/12.5 1/10.0 2/10.7 5/12.9 4/12.3 7/13.3 6/13.6 
9 3/ 1/ 9.9 2/10.4 5/11.9 4/10.7 7/12.0 6/12.4 
10 5/ 1/ 9.7 2/10.0 4/11.9 3/10.6 7/12.2 6/ 
11 6/ 1/10.1 2/10.2 4/10.8 3/11.1 7/ 5/12.6 
12 7/ 1/10.0 2/10.2 4/ 3/12.3 6/14.9 5/17.6 
13 7/ 1/10.1 2/10.6 4/11.0 3/11.1 6/13.2 5/ 
14 7/ 1/11.3 2/10.1 4/12.2 3/10.5 5/11.7 6/ 
15 7/ 1/10.4 2/10.2 4/12.2 3/ 5/13.8 6/28.4 
16 7/ 1/10.1 2/10.1 4/11.0 3/13.1 5/11.9 6/ 
17 7/ 1/10.2 2/10.7 4/12.2 3/11.8 5/ 6/ 
18 7/ 1/10.3 2/10.2 4/13.9 3/12.0 5/13.4 6/ 
19 7/ 1/10.3 2/10.0 4/ 3/11.0 5/17.4 6/43.7 
20 7/ 1/11.0 2/ 9.9 4/13.0 3/10.8 5/ 6/ 
21 7/ 1/10.5 2/10.2 4/11.4 3/10.8 5/14.5 6/ 
22 7/ 1/10.3 2/10.4 4/12.0 3/10.8 5/17.0 6/ 
23 7/ 1/10.6 2/10.3 4/10.5 3/10.8 5/11.6 6/ 
24 7/ 1/10.4 2/10.1 4/11.0 3/10.7 5/ 6/ 
25 7/ 1/10.7 2/10.4 4/11.1 3/10.3 5/17.4 6/ 
26 7/ 1/10.1 2/10.1 4/11.2 3/12.0 5/ 6/ 
27 7/ 1/10.5 2/ 9.8 4/10.5 3/11.0 5/15.0 6/ 
28 7/ 1/10.5 2/10.2 4/10.5 3/ 5/15.4 6/ 
29 7/ 1/10.6 2/10.4 4/13.0 3/14.2 5/13.1 6/ 
30 7/ 2/10.6 1/ 9.8 4/11.5 3/11.7 5/ 6/09.7 
31 7/ 1/10.6 2/12.1 4/ 3/11.0 5/16.1 6/13.3 
32 7/ 1/10.3 2/10.5 4/14.6 3/15.1 5/12.7 6/ 
33 7/ 1/10.7 2/10.4 4/11.2 3/11.1 5/11.9 6/22.4 
34 7/ 1/10.9 2/10.1 4/10.6 3/11.9 5/12.2 6/12.8 
35 7/ 2/12.6 1/10.8 4/11.4 3/ 5/ 6/12.5 
36 7/ 2/10.6 1/10.7 4/11.8 3/14.1 5/20.5 6/11.8 
37 7/ 2/10.3 1/10.5 4/11.1 3/11.3 5/12.0 6/ 
38 7/ 2/10.0 1/10.4 4/11.2 3/11.5 5/15.2 6/ 
39 7/ 2/15.3 1/12.4 4/11.9 3/12.6 5/ 6/30.5 
40 7/ 2/16.4 1/13.5 3/12.7 4/14.2 5/17.6 6/ 
41 7/ 2/11.6 1/12.3 4/12.5 3/11.5 5/15.6 6/23.0 
42 7/ 2/10.8 1/11.3 4/11.8 3/10.7 5/14.1 6/ 
43 7/ 2/15.9 1/11.2 4/15.1 3/11.0 5/12.5 6/ 
44 7/ 2/11.2 1/11.8 4/11.0 3/12.5 5/ 6/ 
45 7/ 2/11.0 1/11.1 4/10.8 3/11.3 5/13.3 6/ 
46 7/ 2/ 1/10.7 4/10.5 3/11.3 5/12.9 6/ 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 8 45 46 42 42 35 20 
time 76.6 481.3 482.5 490.1 487.3 486.3 430.0 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped

Best Heat Lap/Time for 1/10 Stock 6-Cell: 
ROBERT LAMOTT with 23/5:11.21

-- 1/10 Stock 6-Cell - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 24 5:02.51 ROBERT LAMOTT 
2 2 23 5:00.82 MR T 
3 3 17 5:06.35 JOHN YOUNG 


- 1/10 Stock 6-Cell -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ 1.5 2/ 1.5 3/ 2.0 
2 3/16.9 1/13.0 2/13.9 
3 2/12.8 1/11.2 3/ 
4 2/12.5 1/11.0 3/21.9 
5 2/12.7 1/16.9 3/19.2 
6 2/12.7 1/11.6 3/14.5 
7 2/12.4 1/11.8 3/ 
8 2/12.1 1/13.0 3/23.2 
9 1/12.6 2/23.2 3/23.0 
10 1/12.6 2/12.0 3/ 
11 1/12.5 2/12.0 3/15.4 
12 1/12.7 2/15.3 3/14.9 
13 1/12.4 2/11.5 3/14.6 
14 1/12.8 2/11.5 3/ 
15 1/13.7 2/11.6 3/22.0 
16 1/12.5 2/14.6 3/19.2 
17 1/12.5 2/15.3 3/ 
18 1/12.7 2/ 3/19.2 
19 1/12.5 2/18.7 3/17.1 
20 1/12.2 2/12.6 3/18.9 
21 1/18.1 2/12.7 3/ 
22 1/13.0 2/11.8 3/26.8 
23 1/12.5 2/14.6 3/ 
24 1/12.3 2/12.4 3/19.8 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 24 23 17 
time 302.5 300.8 306.3 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Nice job Mike Howe.
Did you run your new 007?


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

Just wanted to say thanks to everybody who came out to hobby-sports.com for the first sunday race for 2007. It was a great day had a blast in 1/12 scale class.


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

HI Mike,

Their were five teeth missing on the belt its all fixed now. I replaced the belt with a xray 305442 belt and hoped up the motor a little its faster now one pass cut. Have a great week.

Jon


----------



## Mike Howe (Jan 4, 2007)

JonHobbies said:


> HI Mike,
> 
> Their were five teeth missing on the belt its all fixed now. I replaced the belt with a xray 305442 belt and hoped up the motor a little its faster now one pass cut. Have a great week.
> 
> Jon



Wow that makes me feel a lot better Jon! I was getting pretty worried about your tire truer.. I guess in a way I did you a favor by almost trashing your truer eh? :thumbsup: I gave you a reason to "UPGRADE" it.. hehe Looking forward to seeing you guys down at stateline this saturday! What class are you and Taz running? Stock or 19t? Foam or Rubber? Thanks

Mike,


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

Mike Howe said:


> Wow that makes me feel a lot better Jon! I was getting pretty worried about your tire truer.. I guess in a way I did you a favor by almost trashing your truer eh? :thumbsup: I gave you a reason to "UPGRADE" it.. hehe Looking forward to seeing you guys down at stateline this saturday! What class are you and Taz running? Stock or 19t? Foam or Rubber? Thanks
> 
> Mike,



I think im going to run 1/12 stock, sedan 13.5 stock foam. Taz is thinking about running sedan 19T 4300 foam & rubber. I think with all of us their we can enter every class they have that day. Should be a good time.

Have a good one Mike


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

www.hobby-sports.com
01-14-2007



Best Heat Lap/Time for Novice: 
T HAYES with 17/5:14.52

-- Novice - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 18 5:21.71 T HAYES 
2 2 17 5:16.34 CHRIS DUBOIS 
3 3 15 5:18.70 ALEX PETERSON 
4 5 5 6:11.49 ALYSSA ZACHER 
-- 4 --- DNS --- CODY HALFERTY 


- Novice -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ 1.1 2/ 1.4 3/ 1.9 4/ 9.2 
2 1/14.7 2/22.0 3/22.8  4/ 
3 2/26.6 1/18.2 3/23.8 4/ 
4 2/15.7 1/15.9 3/27.5 4/ 
5 2/21.5 1/19.0 3/ 4/ 
6 2/18.4 1/17.9 3/19.3 4/87.5 
7 2/16.4 1/15.5 3/20.5 4/ 
8 1/17.7 2/31.4 3/23.3 4/ 
9 1/15.3 2/16.2 3/19.2 4/ 
10 1/15.2 2/18.4 3/21.0 4/ 
11 1/19.5 2/16.7 3/ 4/00.7 
12 1/16.6 2/17.3 3/20.6 4/ 
13 1/19.7 2/19.2 3/23.7 4/ 
14 1/16.6 2/19.0 3/24.3 4/ 
15 1/17.6 2/25.7 3/20.1 4/ 
16 1/22.7 2/23.1 3/26.1 4/84.6 
17 1/22.2 2/18.5 3/24.0 4/ 
18 1/23.2 2/ 3/ 4/89.2 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 18 17 15 5 
time 321.7 316.3 318.6 371.4 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped

Best Heat Lap/Time for 1/18 Truck: 
BEN TROLARD with 21/5:03.20

-- 1/18 Truck - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 20 5:02.57 BEN TROLARD 
2 2 8 1:51.20 KEN ZACHER 
-- 3 --- DNS --- CHARLES GLEASON 


- 1/18 Truck -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ 1.8 2/ 2.5 
2 1/13.3 2/15.8 
3 1/13.4 2/15.1 
4 1/12.8 2/15.6 
5 1/12.7 2/18.0 
6 1/13.2 2/ 
7 1/12.9 2/14.3 
8 1/12.9 2/14.8 
9 1/14.1 2/14.7 
10 1/13.8 2/ 
11 1/13.5 2/ 
12 1/16.4 2/ 
13 1/26.4 2/ 
14 1/14.1 2/ 
15 1/13.6 2/ 
16 1/24.1 2/ 
17 1/19.6 2/ 
18 1/15.4 2/ 
19 1/18.1 2/ 
20 1/19.4 2/ 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 20 8  
time 302.5 111.2 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped

Best Heat Lap/Time for Touring Stock: 
JON S. with 32/5:08.51

-- Touring Stock - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 2 33 5:08.40 MIKE HOWE 
2 1 32 5:07.68 JON S. www.hobby-sports.com 
3 3 31 5:06.54 AJ WARNER 
4 4 30 5:09.60 KEITH BEHNKE 
5 6 28 5:05.70 JIM LESK 
6 5 27 5:11.78 TODD CARPENTER 


- Touring Stock -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ .9 2/ 1.1 3/ 1.5 4/ 1.7 5/ 1.8 6/ 2.1 
2 1/ 9.6 2/ 9.6 3/10.1 5/11.9 6/17.0 4/10.9 
3 1/ 9.6 2/ 9.6 3/ 9.9 5/10.1 6/ 4/10.4 
4 1/ 9.4 2/ 9.6 3/10.0 5/10.5 6/11.3 4/10.6 
5 1/ 9.3 2/ 9.4 3/10.0 5/13.1 6/11.2 4/10.5 
6 1/ 9.4 2/ 9.4 3/10.2 5/10.1 6/11.2 4/10.7 
7 1/ 9.4 2/ 9.4 3/10.1 5/ 6/10.7 4/10.9 
8 1/ 9.6 2/ 9.8 3/ 9.9 5/11.3 6/10.1 4/ 
9 1/ 9.8 2/ 9.5 3/ 9.8 5/10.1 6/10.5 4/12.3 
10 1/ 9.4 2/ 9.2 3/10.7 5/10.2 6/10.7 4/10.6 
11 2/ 9.8 1/ 9.3 3/10.0 4/10.4 6/ 5/11.6 
12 2/ 9.6 1/ 9.6 3/10.0 4/ 9.9 6/11.7 5/10.8 
13 2/ 9.3 1/ 9.3 3/10.0 4/10.0 6/10.9 5/11.6 
14 2/12.9 1/12.6 3/ 9.9 4/10.3 6/14.2 5/10.5 
15 2/ 9.3 1/ 9.3 3/10.0 4/10.2 6/12.0 5/10.5 
16 2/ 9.6 1/ 9.7 3/10.2 4/ 9.9 6/11.1 5/10.0 
17 2/ 9.4 1/ 9.5 3/10.2 4/ 9.9 6/10.8 5/10.5 
18 2/ 9.5 1/ 9.5 3/10.2 4/10.3 6/ 5/ 
19 2/10.0 1/ 9.4 3/10.0 4/ 9.9 6/11.8 5/12.3 
20 2/ 9.5 1/ 9.3 3/ 9.9 4/10.2 6/10.5 5/10.4 
21 2/ 9.3 1/ 9.3 3/ 9.6 4/10.3 6/10.7 5/10.7 
22 2/ 9.1 1/ 9.4 3/ 4/10.3 6/10.7 5/10.7 
23 2/ 9.3 1/ 9.2 3/10.5 4/ 6/ 5/12.1 
24 2/ 9.5 1/ 9.4 3/10.8 4/14.2 6/15.2 5/ 
25 2/ 9.9 1/ 9.6 3/10.1 4/10.8 6/12.1 5/12.9 
26 2/ 9.3 1/ 9.3 3/10.8 4/10.1 6/11.1 5/11.4 
27 2/14.6 1/ 9.3 3/10.1 4/10.4 6/10.5 5/11.0 
28 2/11.7 1/ 9.5 3/10.0 4/10.8 6/ 5/12.1 
29 2/ 9.9 1/ 9.4 3/10.1 4/10.0 6/13.1 5/ 
30 2/ 9.3 1/ 9.5 3/10.1 4/ 9.8 6/11.1 5/11.9 
31 2/ 9.5 1/ 9.6 3/10.0 4/ 6/11.7 5/13.2 
32 2/ 9.5 1/ 9.4 3/10.4 4/11.3 6/ 5/11.2 
33 2/ 1/ 9.6 3/ 4/10.2 6/16.7 5/ 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 32 33 31 30 27 28 
time 307.6 308.3 306.5 309.6 311.7 305.6  

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped

-- Touring Stock - B Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 28 5:10.48 LARRY WODELL 
2 2 28 5:13.88 ROBERT BONHAM 
3 3 25 5:10.84 BRANDON PALLETT 
4 5 21 5:02.27 T HAYES 
5 4 16 3:35.37 LARRY DUBOIS 


- Touring Stock -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ .8 2/ 1.2 3/ 1.7 4/ 1.8 5/ 2.2 
2 1/12.4 5/15.6 2/14.2 4/14.5 3/13.8 
3 1/10.6 3/11.2 2/11.8 4/15.7 5/16.9 
4 1/10.6 3/10.9 2/11.2 4/12.3 5/12.7 
5 1/12.1 2/10.8 3/12.2 4/12.0 5/ 
6 1/10.9 2/10.6 3/14.4 4/ 5/13.2 
7 1/10.7 2/10.7 3/12.8 4/12.2 5/16.7 
8 1/11.0 2/10.6 3/ 4/12.5 5/13.2 
9 1/10.9 2/10.7 3/12.8 4/11.6 5/ 
10 1/10.7 2/13.4 4/14.3 3/11.8 5/13.5 
11 1/10.9 2/11.5 4/13.5 3/12.1 5/14.1 
12 1/10.3 2/12.1 4/12.2 3/13.7 5/15.6 
13 1/10.9 2/11.2 3/12.2 4/13.2 5/16.1 
14 1/15.1 2/10.9 3/11.7 4/ 5/ 
15 1/11.1 2/11.0 3/12.0 4/16.3 5/16.3 
16 1/11.2 2/11.4 3/11.7 4/16.4 5/13.0 
17 1/11.0 2/10.7 3/ 4/ 5/ 
18 1/12.0 2/12.6 3/17.2 4/18.1 5/21.9 
19 1/13.5 2/12.0 3/15.6 4/20.4 5/14.1 
20 1/10.9 2/14.4 3/13.2 4/ 5/14.6 
21 1/12.6 2/10.7 3/12.0 4/ 5/ 
22 1/10.5 2/10.8 3/11.8 5/ 4/13.3 
23 1/10.8 2/10.3 3/12.2 5/ 4/15.3 
24 1/11.3 2/10.7 3/11.6 5/ 4/14.2 
25 1/10.9 2/11.0 3/12.3 5/ 4/14.3 
26 1/13.4 2/10.7 3/12.5 5/ 4/ 
27 1/11.0 2/10.9 3/ 5/ 4/16.2 
28 1/11.0 2/14.0 3/12.5 5/ 4/ 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 28 28 25 16 21 
time 310.4 313.8 310.8 215.3 302.2 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

I just wanted to thank all the people who help hobby-sports.com run a killer race day every sunday. It wouldnt be the way it is with out your help. Keep up the good work and lets have a good time. :wave:


----------



## twbeutler (Jul 29, 2005)

yes thanks to wendy and chris and todd for everything they do.  :wave: :tongue:


----------



## jim's stateline (Sep 12, 2006)

hey todd or jon are the doors going to open a little earlier on the trophy race day.


----------



## twbeutler (Jul 29, 2005)

yes we open at 9-9:30. so that is a little early then normal. see everybody there.


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

I just got through changing the track layout its going to be fast and fun see ya all sunday.


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

D.J. Chris well be announcing this sunday. :dude:


----------



## Mike Howe (Jan 4, 2007)

I had a good time racing today.. Cookie was fast! He was pushing me to go faster and faster all day long! It was his kind of layout! Do me a favor and change it for the trophy race!  Taz's new 007 looked very good too. I still think it's funny he had to go out and buy a new car! What happened to proveing us all wrong with the TC4? :tongue:

Is there something wrong with the Hobby-Sports web site? I've been trying to get on it every since I got home to check out the results from today.. but always get the same page not found error..  

Mike,


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Question........

Will they be allowing brushless and/or lipo to run in the stock class at the trophy race??


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

liked the track layout fun and fast but whats up with all the thefts the 7th somone got in my van and took a few things and after the trophy race ken zacher lost two cars off of his pit table while he was loading his stuff and how bout the ruff driving ppl dont like to rebuild there cars after every heat


----------



## Mike Howe (Jan 4, 2007)

John Warner said:


> Question........
> 
> Will they be allowing brushless and/or lipo to run in the stock class at the trophy race??


There was talk yesterday about the 13.5, and if enough show up with them.. They might put them in their own class. As far as the Lipo goes, I know a few have been able to run a Lipo in stock class in the past.. but I'm not sure about the trophy race.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Mike, thanks for the information but I was hoping to get a definitive answer one way or the other.


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

John Warner said:


> Question........
> 
> Will they be allowing brushless and/or lipo to run in the stock class at the trophy race??



John you can run brushless 13.5 motor and Lipo batteries at the trophy race. If we have 3 or more brushless we will make a brushless class. Thanks for the question.


----------



## jim's stateline (Sep 12, 2006)

i know there is about 3 or 4 of us coming that are running brushless and maybe a few more running brushed see you all sunday


----------



## jim's stateline (Sep 12, 2006)

one more are you opening at 9 or sooner


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

Worn out! whats up?
Hobby-sports has no rules therefore anything goes,in the past I have seen guys run 4.5
bushless in stock class,bushless and lipo in stock also. The only rules I have for hobby-sports myself is lock your vehicle and guard your shit cause its like the wild west!


----------



## jim's stateline (Sep 12, 2006)

hhhhhmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## cookie (Mar 11, 2006)

*Race Rules*

To ev2fast,

Isn't it funny that people that have NOT read the flyer like to interject their own rules? If you read the flyer you would know that there are rules for the trophy race and as far as your comment in your post about someone running 5.5 motor, if no one noticed that they were running a modified than that is their problem. As with the standard rules most guys that are honest don't cheat. It's usually the ones that cheat who make comments like the ones in your post. 

Cookie


----------



## jim's stateline (Sep 12, 2006)

right on cookie


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

cookie
Its usually the guy who can't see his feet that bitches about the straightaway in front of the drivers stand!


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

ev2fast said:


> Worn out! whats up?
> Hobby-sports has no rules therefore anything goes,in the past I have seen guys run 4.5
> bushless in stock class,bushless and lipo in stock also. The only rules I have for hobby-sports myself is lock your vehicle and guard your shit cause its like the wild west!



We do have some rules at hobby-sports and trying to run a 4.5 in stock class is one of them. That thing must have been slow or somebody would have noticed it. I think most people lock their doors when they leave their vehicle and go into a building, I know I do. Lets try to keep this trophy race fun or it will be the last one.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

one18thscalerac said:


> liked the track layout fun and fast but whats up with all the thefts the 7th someone got in my van and took a few things and after the trophy race *ken zacher lost two cars off of his pit table while he was loading his stuff* and how bout the ruff driving ppl dont like to rebuild there cars after every heat


Is somebody also taking stuff from inside the building, or did I misunderstand this post?


----------



## cookie (Mar 11, 2006)

*Gibberish*

To ev2fast,

My comments to you were not an insult to your physical being. So I think we should lay off the physical being comments. And for your information I can see my feet without a problem. The problem is that some people don't see the stupidity of their mouths. My comment was made because you didn't read the flyer and as far as people cheating: if you had a problem with someone cheating you should have said something to John. The reason why I attacked your comment is cuz most people have read the flyer and you took it upon yourself to tell people it was ok to cheat. As far as straightaway being in front of the driver's stand: you have never been to a track that follow Roar rules. The rule from Roar is the straightaway is not in front of the driver's stand, being its because it too hard to see around other driver's radios at high speed. That was the only problem with the straightaway I had. And as I said before I was not the only one, I was just only one who had the balls to say something about it. So as far as the personal comments: I don't exactly know who you are, but I am sure you have some shortcomings that you wouldn't want pointed out either. So I think the personal comments need to stop. 

Cookie


----------



## twbeutler (Jul 29, 2005)

i was not there this weekend but it is to my understanding that it was from there cars. not the pits. i am the annouser there and i was not there this weekend but i keep a eye on everybodies stuff that i can. i know almost all the people that come. amd when i see someone i don't know come in i watch and annouse too. i will be back this weekend and keep a close eye on everything for the trophy race. hope you come out and have some fun.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

ev2fast said:


> cookie
> Its usually the guy who can't see his feet that bitches about the straightaway in front of the drivers stand!


Dang it,
I might have that same problem!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Jeff,
What's up man.
Answer your pm's


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

yes it was from inside they took kens trinity 1/18th scale blade truck and his lil girls traxxas rustler arent there camaras in the track area?


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

one18thscalerac said:


> yes it was from inside they took kens trinity 1/18th scale blade truck and his lil girls traxxas rustler arent there camaras in the track area?


I'm real sorry to hear that. I know I won't feel sorry for whoever it is if one of the drivers catches them red-handed.
It takes a real low life scum sucking bottom dweller to steal from another racer.


----------



## 1armed1 (Aug 13, 2004)

Any one Knowing how to Contact Ken please have him bring his daughter to the track sunday.
And call me at 754 971 7166 so that I know she will be there.
Some fellow racers have pulled together and we will have her back to racing in no time.
Thanks
Dayton


----------



## Chris D (Jan 8, 2007)

If anybody knows how to get ahold of Ken Zacher, would you please let me know.


----------



## twbeutler (Jul 29, 2005)

i was told that it was from his vecicle when he was loading up not from inside the building.


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

It was taken out of his car. which was parked in the front of the building unlocked.


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

Hobby-Sports.com will be giving away over $1000 worth of 
merchandise this sunday for the trophy race.


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

door prizes or raffles? cant wait for the big day


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

Sign up for racing will be in the hobby shop at 10:00. Racing will start at 12:00.


----------



## jim's stateline (Sep 12, 2006)

what time john do you think you might open


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

Im going to try to open the doors 9:00 - 9:30 depends on how late I stay out the night before. You know how that go's.


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

Is paragon legal?


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

If you plan on using tire traction compound,
you can only use either Niftech or Jack The Gripper.


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

I wanted to say thanks to Wendy/Kids & the Rat man for helping me clean up the track area and changing the layout this week. See ya all sunday


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

www.hobby-sports.com
01-28-2007

Best Heat Lap/Time for Touring Stock: 
JASON BLADES with 31/5:01.10

-- Touring Stock - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 32 5:03.44 JASON BLADES 
2 5 31 5:02.74 BEN VANDOORN 
3 2 31 5:03.52 JOHN WARNER 
4 4 31 5:06.16 AJ WARNER 
5 6 30 5:08.69 KROPY 
6 3 30 5:09.49 JUSTIN GOOD 
7 7 30 5:09.94 TODD CARPENTER 


- Touring Stock -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ 1.0 2/ 1.3 3/ 1.5 4/ 1.6 5/ 1.6 7/ 2.4 6/ 2.1 
2 1/ 9.7 2/10.5 4/10.5 5/10.7 3/10.3 7/10.7 6/10.6 
3 1/ 9.8 7/18.6 2/10.5 6/12.1 3/11.3 5/10.8 4/10.8 
4 1/10.0 7/ 2/10.3 6/11.0 3/ 9.9 5/11.3 4/10.5 
5 1/10.2 7/10.6 2/ 9.3 6/10.2 3/11.3 5/10.2 4/10.8 
6 1/ 9.5 7/ 9.6 6/17.2 5/10.4 2/10.0 4/10.2 3/10.1 
7 1/ 9.8 7/12.7 6/ 5/10.1 2/10.5 4/10.1 3/10.1 
8 1/ 9.9 7/ 9.6 6/12.0 4/ 9.6 2/10.0 5/ 3/10.2 
9 1/ 9.7 7/ 9.4 6/ 9.8 4/10.6 2/ 9.7 5/15.0 3/10.9 
10 1/ 9.5 7/ 9.5 6/10.3 4/10.1 2/10.4 5/ 9.9 3/10.0 
11 1/10.3 7/ 9.6 6/ 9.2 3/ 9.8 2/ 9.8 5/ 9.8 4/11.0 
12 1/ 9.7 5/ 9.4 7/10.6 3/ 9.8 2/ 9.3 6/10.4 4/10.2 
13 1/10.1 5/ 9.4 7/10.4 3/ 9.6 2/ 9.7 6/10.5 4/10.2 
14 1/ 9.4 5/ 9.4 6/12.4 3/10.7 2/10.7 7/14.5 4/10.3 
15 1/ 9.5 5/ 9.8 6/ 9.7 3/10.0 2/ 9.7 7/ 9.9 4/ 
16 1/ 9.6 4/ 9.2 6/ 9.8 3/ 9.7 2/ 9.8 7/ 9.9 5/13.0 
17 1/ 9.6 4/ 9.2 6/ 9.3 3/ 9.9 2/ 9.8 7/ 9.5 5/10.0 
18 1/ 9.5 4/ 9.6 6/ 9.3 3/ 9.6 2/ 9.8 7/ 9.8 5/10.0 
19 1/ 9.3 4/ 9.3 6/ 9.9 3/ 9.7 2/ 9.7 7/ 9.6 5/10.4 
20 1/ 9.4 4/ 9.2 7/ 3/ 2/ 9.6 6/ 9.7 5/10.5 
21 1/ 9.5 3/ 9.6 7/19.1 4/11.1 2/10.0 6/ 9.8 5/11.5 
22 1/ 9.3 3/ 9.3 7/ 9.6 4/ 9.7 2/ 9.9 6/10.0 5/10.5 
23 1/ 9.9 3/10.2 7/ 9.8 4/ 9.7 2/ 9.4 5/ 9.7 6/ 
24 1/ 9.8 3/ 9.3 7/ 9.7 4/ 9.7 2/ 9.7 5/ 6/11.0 
25 1/ 9.7 3/ 9.8 7/ 9.6 4/10.6 2/ 9.9 6/14.2 5/10.4 
26 1/ 9.3 3/ 9.4 7/ 9.4 4/ 9.8 2/ 9.5 6/ 9.9 5/10.1 
27 1/ 9.9 3/ 9.7 7/ 9.6 4/ 9.8 2/ 9.6 6/ 9.9 5/10.8 
28 1/ 9.4 3/ 9.6 7/ 9.4 4/10.0 2/10.5 6/ 9.6 5/10.1 
29 1/ 9.6 3/ 9.5 7/ 9.7 4/ 9.7 2/ 6/ 9.6 5/10.1 
30 1/ 9.7 2/ 9.3 7/ 9.5 4/ 9.7 3/10.6 6/10.0 5/10.2 
31 1/ 9.6 2/ 9.7 7/10.2 4/ 9.9 3/ 9.2 6/10.0 5/10.1 
32 1/10.7 3/10.8 6/10.4 4/ 9.8 2/ 9.9 5/10.2 7/11.9 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 32 31 30 31 31 30 30 
time 303.4 303.5 309.4 306.1 302.7 308.6 309.9 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped

-- Touring Stock - B Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 2 29 5:11.21 GARTH HARVAN 
2 3 28 5:08.06 CRASH MASTER 
3 5 27 5:03.68 ROBERT BONHAM 
4 6 26 5:05.72 ROBERT LAMMOTT 
5 1 15 2:32.51 TODD BEUTLER 
6 4 15 2:49.02 BRIAN EDICK 


- Touring Stock -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ .9 3/ 1.3 2/ 1.3 4/ 1.5 5/ 1.6 6/ 2.1 
2 1/10.3 6/14.0 2/11.8 4/12.5 3/11.7 5/12.2 
3 1/ 9.7 4/11.7 2/11.0 6/13.8 5/14.2 3/11.1 
4 1/10.7 4/11.0 2/10.8 5/11.7 6/14.5 3/11.2 
5 1/10.9 4/10.7 2/11.6 5/11.6 6/ 3/10.8 
6 1/10.4 4/10.5 2/10.7 5/11.8 6/13.3 3/10.8 
7 1/10.2 4/10.9 2/10.2 5/ 6/11.3 3/10.7 
8 1/10.8 4/10.4 2/10.5 5/12.2 6/10.6 3/10.8 
9 1/10.3 3/10.2 2/11.0 5/11.3 6/11.4 4/11.3 
10 1/10.1 3/10.2 2/11.9 5/13.5 6/12.1 4/10.7 
11 1/ 9.9 2/11.3 4/12.9 5/10.9 6/11.9 3/11.1 
12 1/11.5 2/10.1 4/10.9 5/10.9 6/10.9 3/10.8 
13 1/10.8 2/10.2 4/11.1 5/12.1 6/11.6 3/11.6 
14 1/14.1 2/10.6 3/10.8 5/11.2 6/11.1 4/11.8 
15 1/11.2 2/10.1 4/12.9 5/11.5 6/11.2 3/11.1 
16 4/ 1/11.3 3/11.0 5/12.1 6/11.0 2/10.8 
17 5/ 1/11.0 3/11.5 6/ 4/11.1 2/11.0 
18 5/ 1/11.5 3/11.3 6/ 4/10.8 2/10.6 
19 5/ 1/10.4 3/11.2 6/ 4/10.6 2/11.5 
20 5/ 1/10.9 3/10.6 6/ 4/11.3 2/11.6 
21 5/ 1/10.9 3/10.4 6/ 4/10.8 2/10.8 
22 5/ 1/10.9 3/10.5 6/ 4/11.5 2/10.6 
23 5/ 1/10.5 3/10.9 6/ 4/11.7 2/11.2 
24 5/ 1/11.0 2/14.0 6/ 4/11.0 3/ 
25 5/ 1/10.6 2/11.4 6/ 3/11.4 4/ 
26 5/ 1/10.7 2/11.6 6/ 3/11.2 4/35.5 
27 5/ 1/11.5 2/11.3 6/ 3/11.2 4/11.6 
28 5/ 1/13.0 2/11.3 6/ 3/11.4 4/10.8 
29 5/ 1/12.5 2/ 6/ 3/ 4/ 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 15 29 28 15 27 26 
time 152.5 311.2 308.0 169.0 303.6 305.7 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped

-- Touring Stock - C Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 2 27 5:05.05 LARRY WODELL 
2 3 27 5:07.01 "C.D" 
3 5 26 5:00.88 COLIN MECKHOF 
4 1 26 5:03.19 HACKER SORENSON 
5 4 24 4:47.53 SKYLER SUMMEY 
6 6 17 3:54.30 LARRY DUBOIS 


- Touring Stock -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ 1.1 6/ 3.5 4/ 2.1 2/ 1.8 3/ 2.0 5/ 3.0 
2 1/10.9 5/11.9 4/12.1 3/12.3 2/11.3 6/14.5 
3 1/11.0 4/12.2 3/11.5 5/14.3 2/10.7 6/12.2 
4 1/12.3 4/11.2 3/11.7 5/12.1 2/13.3 6/15.0 
5 1/11.6 4/12.1 3/11.4 5/12.2 2/10.6 6/12.5 
6 1/10.9 4/11.0 3/11.8 5/11.9 2/10.7 6/ 
7 2/12.3 4/11.5 3/12.2 5/12.1 1/11.3 6/12.6 
8 2/11.5 4/12.4 3/10.8 5/11.6 1/10.6 6/16.9 
9 2/10.2 4/11.2 3/11.9 5/11.4 1/11.2 6/12.8 
10 2/11.6 4/11.8 3/11.1 5/12.3 1/11.0 6/14.1 
11 2/11.2 4/11.1 3/12.3 5/ 1/11.0 6/ 
12 2/11.8 4/10.9 3/11.2 5/14.2 1/10.5 6/12.6 
13 2/13.0 3/11.6 4/14.8 5/12.7 1/10.8 6/14.5 
14 1/14.3 2/12.5 3/11.3 5/12.1 4/ 6/15.4 
15 1/11.2 2/11.7 3/13.1 4/11.1 5/36.5 6/14.0 
16 1/11.2 2/11.1 3/11.8 4/11.5 5/10.3 6/14.4 
17 1/11.1 2/10.9 3/10.8 4/11.2 5/10.7 6/11.7 
18 1/11.9 2/11.0 3/10.3 4/11.6 5/10.4 6/ 
19 2/13.2 1/11.4 3/11.1 4/12.3 5/10.0 6/24.0 
20 2/11.5 1/11.3 3/11.7 4/11.7 5/10.6 6/ 
21 2/11.1 1/11.6 3/10.8 4/12.8 5/11.1 6/13.2 
22 2/12.1 1/10.8 3/12.4 5/17.5 4/11.1 6/ 
23 3/13.5 1/10.6 2/11.7 5/11.9 4/10.5 6/ 
24 3/13.0 1/11.3 2/11.1 5/11.8 4/11.1 6/ 
25 3/11.8 1/10.6 2/11.3 5/12.0 4/10.5 6/ 
26 3/ 1/10.3 2/11.2 5/ 4/10.9 6/ 
27 4/16.6 1/16.1 2/12.0 5/ 3/10.9 6/ 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 26 27 27 24 26 17 
time 303.1 305.0 307.0 287.5 300.8 234.3 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped

-- Touring Stock - D Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 25 5:10.13 ANDY HARLAN 
2 4 24 5:10.02 BRANDON PALLETT 
3 5 24 5:10.39 ALLEN NAGLE 
4 3 22 5:15.58 MARTY KIRKLAND 
5 2 20 5:00.53 DUSTIN WEINBERG 
6 6 2 0:17.06 RYAN CLAY 


- Touring Stock -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ 1.2 2/ 1.4 6/ 2.0 4/ 1.9 3/ 1.9 5/ 2.0 
2 1/12.4 2/14.6 3/14.5 5/15.5 6/15.7 4/15.0 
3 1/13.9 5/20.6 3/14.4 2/12.8 4/13.9 6/ 
4 1/13.8 5/ 4/14.6 2/12.6 3/13.9 6/ 
5 1/12.8 5/18.2 4/13.8 2/12.7 3/12.2 6/ 
6 1/15.6 5/16.0 4/14.3 3/17.2 2/12.9 6/ 
7 1/12.5 5/13.6 4/14.2 3/11.9 2/12.5 6/ 
8 1/14.2 5/18.8 4/14.7 2/12.8 3/16.8 6/ 
9 1/12.2 5/14.0 4/16.5 2/11.9 3/12.4 6/ 
10 2/12.1 5/14.3 4/ 1/11.5 3/12.7 6/ 
11 1/12.1 5/13.1 4/14.9 2/15.8 3/12.0 6/ 
12 1/13.0 5/ 4/13.8 2/11.8 3/15.9 6/ 
13 1/12.2 5/22.0 4/13.8 2/14.9 3/12.4 6/ 
14 1/12.6 5/14.7 4/14.8 2/13.0 3/11.9 6/ 
15 1/12.3 5/12.2 4/14.5 2/12.8 3/15.0 6/ 
16 1/12.5 5/ 4/16.2 2/12.6 3/12.1 6/ 
17 1/12.3 5/15.1 4/ 2/13.9 3/12.2 6/ 
18 1/12.2 5/14.6 4/14.5 2/12.0 3/12.4 6/ 
19 1/11.8 5/13.3 4/16.8 2/11.4 3/12.3 6/ 
20 1/12.0 5/13.4 4/14.5 2/12.1 3/11.9 6/ 
21 1/13.0 5/13.6 4/15.0 2/15.1 3/13.4 6/ 
22 1/12.7 5/ 4/15.2 2/12.8 3/ 6/ 
23 1/14.1 5/22.6 4/ 2/16.8 3/18.5 6/ 
24 1/13.2 5/13.2 4/15.0 2/13.2 3/13.1 6/ 
25 1/12.2 5/ 4/16.3 2/ 3/11.4 6/ 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 25 20 22 24 24 2 
time 310.1 300.5 315.5 310.0 310.3 17.0 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped

Best Heat Lap/Time for Touring 19-Turn: 
MIKE HOWE with 34/5:03.48

-- Touring 19-Turn - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 35 5:00.80 MIKE HOWE 
2 3 35 5:07.55 MIKE SLAUGHTER 
3 2 34 5:08.07 JEFF COOK 
4 4 30 5:10.79 JUSTIN GOOD 
5 5 28 5:05.41 TODD CARPENTER 
-- 6 --- DNS --- TODD BEUTLER 
-- 7 --- DNS --- BILL DERUITER 


- Touring 19-Turn -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ .7 2/ 1.0 3/ 1.2 4/ 1.3 5/ 1.7 
2 1/ 8.9 2/ 9.2 3/ 9.9 4/10.4 5/11.5 
3 1/ 8.9 2/ 9.1 3/ 8.7 4/10.2 5/10.2 
4 1/ 8.8 2/ 9.1 3/ 8.9 4/10.5 5/10.9 
5 1/ 8.7 2/ 8.7 3/ 8.8 4/ 5/ 
6 1/ 8.8 2/ 8.7 3/ 8.9 5/13.0 4/11.0 
7 1/ 8.7 2/ 9.4 3/ 9.2 5/11.0 4/ 9.8 
8 1/ 8.6 2/ 8.8 3/ 8.8 4/10.5 5/12.2 
9 1/ 8.7 3/10.2 2/ 8.9 4/10.2 5/10.3 
10 1/ 8.8 3/ 8.8 2/ 8.8 4/11.1 5/10.7 
11 1/ 8.6 3/ 8.7 2/ 8.7 4/ 5/ 
12 1/ 9.0 3/11.4 2/ 8.9 5/11.3 4/11.0 
13 1/ 8.6 3/11.1 2/ 9.4 5/10.5 4/10.5 
14 1/ 8.9 3/ 8.8 2/ 8.9 4/10.4 5/10.9 
15 1/ 8.7 3/ 8.8 2/ 8.8 4/ 9.8 5/10.9 
16 1/ 8.7 3/ 9.1 2/ 9.0 4/10.6 5/ 
17 1/ 9.2 3/ 8.8 2/ 8.7 4/ 5/11.0 
18 1/ 8.7 3/ 8.8 2/ 8.5 4/11.2 5/11.7 
19 1/ 8.5 3/ 8.7 2/ 9.0 4/ 9.5 5/10.6 
20 1/ 9.0 3/ 9.3 2/ 9.0 4/10.4 5/10.3 
21 1/ 8.8 3/ 2/ 8.7 4/10.0 5/10.0 
22 1/ 8.9 3/ 9.1 2/ 8.6 4/ 9.7 5/ 
23 1/ 8.6 3/ 9.9 2/ 9.4 4/10.1 5/13.8 
24 1/ 8.6 3/ 9.0 2/ 8.9 4/ 9.9 5/10.8 
25 1/ 8.8 3/ 9.1 2/ 9.1 4/ 5/ 
26 1/ 8.8 3/ 9.1 2/ 8.8 4/11.2 5/12.0 
27 1/ 8.8 3/ 9.3 2/ 9.1 4/11.6 5/11.3 
28 1/ 8.6 3/ 9.2 2/ 9.0 4/ 5/10.7 
29 1/ 8.8 3/ 9.4 2/ 8.6 4/13.0 5/ 
30 1/ 8.8 3/ 9.2 2/ 9.3 4/ 9.6 5/12.6 
31 1/ 8.5 3/ 8.9 2/ 8.6 4/10.1 5/10.5 
32 1/ 8.4 3/ 9.4 2/ 9.1 4/10.6 5/14.7 
33 1/ 9.6 3/ 9.2 2/ 9.2 4/ 9.8 5/ 
34 1/ 8.8 3/ 9.6 2/ 9.4 4/11.0 5/11.5 
35 1/ 8.6 3/ 9.5 2/ 9.0 4/11.0 5/11.1 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 35 34 35 30 28 
time 300.8 308.0 307.5 310.7 305.4 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped

Best Heat Lap/Time for 1/12 Stock: 
KAI GOFF with 51/8:01.48

-- 1/12 Stock - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 52 8:01.49 KAI GOFF 
2 2 52 8:03.93 MAX KUENNING 
3 3 51 8:07.01 TROY SCHROEDER 
4 5 48 8:07.74 ANDREW SARRATORE 
5 6 40 8:14.97 LARRY WODELL 
6 7 35 8:06.80 T.J. LIVINGSTON 
7 4 11 1:41.80 PAT STROHL 


- 1/12 Stock -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ .8 2/ 1.0 3/ 1.3 4/ 1.5 5/ 1.9 7/ 2.2 6/ 1.9 
2 2/ 9.6 1/ 9.2 3/10.0 4/10.3 5/11.4 6/12.0 7/ 
3 1/ 8.9 2/ 9.0 3/ 9.2 4/ 9.7 5/ 9.5 6/ 7/24.1 
4 2/ 9.0 1/ 8.9 3/ 9.9 4/10.9 5/ 9.7 6/18.7 7/ 
5 2/ 9.0 1/ 8.7 3/ 9.0 4/ 9.3 5/10.0 6/ 7/12.5 
6 2/ 8.9 1/ 8.8 3/ 9.3 4/ 9.5 5/ 9.7 6/13.1 7/11.4 
7 1/ 8.7 2/ 9.8 3/ 9.1 4/10.4 5/ 9.5 6/12.1 7/11.6 
8 1/ 8.8 2/ 8.8 3/ 9.1 4/ 9.2 5/ 9.4 6/12.4 7/ 
9 1/ 9.0 2/ 9.1 3/ 9.0 4/ 9.9 5/ 9.9 6/ 7/12.8 
10 1/ 9.3 2/ 9.0 3/ 9.4 4/ 9.7 5/ 6/13.6 7/11.2 
11 2/10.0 1/ 9.0 3/ 9.6 4/ 5/11.1 6/11.5 7/11.8 
12 2/ 8.8 1/ 8.9 3/ 9.3 4/10.9 5/ 9.9 6/11.2 7/ 
13 2/ 8.8 1/ 9.2 3/ 9.1 5/ 4/10.0 6/11.4 7/14.4 
14 2/ 8.9 1/ 8.7 3/ 9.4 5/ 4/10.3 6/ 7/12.0 
15 2/ 9.1 1/ 9.1 3/ 9.3 5/ 4/ 9.5 6/11.3 7/12.5 
16 1/ 8.8 2/ 9.2 3/11.4 6/ 4/10.5 5/15.0 7/ 
17 1/13.2 2/13.5 3/ 9.6 7/ 4/ 9.9 5/11.5 6/15.4 
18 1/ 8.9 2/ 9.2 3/ 9.0 7/ 4/10.1 5/11.1 6/12.2 
19 1/ 9.0 2/ 9.4 3/ 9.1 7/ 4/ 9.5 5/ 6/11.9 
20 1/ 9.1 2/ 9.3 3/ 9.0 7/ 4/ 9.3 5/11.4 6/ 
21 1/ 9.1 2/ 9.1 3/ 8.9 7/ 4/10.0 5/10.9 6/14.6 
22 1/ 8.8 2/ 8.9 3/ 9.5 7/ 4/11.0 5/13.5 6/11.0 
23 1/ 9.0 2/ 8.8 3/ 9.0 7/ 4/10.5 5/ 6/ 
24 1/ 9.3 2/ 9.3 3/ 8.9 7/ 4/ 5/12.7 6/12.2 
25 1/ 9.2 2/ 9.6 3/ 9.6 7/ 4/10.1 5/13.3 6/15.0 
26 1/ 9.2 2/ 9.0 3/ 9.3 7/ 4/ 9.5 5/ 6/ 
27 1/ 9.0 2/ 9.0 3/ 9.1 7/ 4/10.0 5/15.3 6/13.4 
28 1/ 8.7 2/ 9.1 3/ 9.2 7/ 4/ 9.8 5/11.5 6/ 
29 1/ 9.0 2/ 8.8 3/ 9.0 7/ 4/ 9.8 5/11.3 6/18.7 
30 1/ 8.8 2/ 8.7 3/ 9.0 7/ 4/ 9.3 5/ 6/10.6 
31 1/ 8.7 2/ 8.8 3/ 9.4 7/ 4/13.2 5/11.4 6/ 
32 2/11.6 1/ 9.6 3/ 9.3 7/ 4/ 9.8 5/11.7 6/19.7 
33 2/ 9.9 1/ 9.6 3/ 9.5 7/ 4/ 5/11.3 6/13.5 
34 2/ 9.4 1/ 9.0 3/ 9.0 7/ 4/12.9 5/11.1 6/ 
35 2/ 9.1 1/ 9.9 3/ 9.2 7/ 4/10.4 5/11.4 6/12.8 
36 2/ 9.3 1/ 9.4 3/ 9.7 7/ 4/ 9.9 5/ 6/12.2 
37 2/ 9.3 1/ 9.0 3/ 9.6 7/ 4/10.6 5/12.2 6/ 
38 2/ 9.1 1/ 9.3 3/ 9.4 7/ 4/10.1 5/12.2 6/17.0 
39 1/12.7 2/13.2 3/10.2 7/ 4/11.0 5/11.8 6/ 
40 1/ 9.8 3/10.4 2/ 9.3 7/ 4/10.2 5/10.5 6/21.7 
41 1/ 9.1 3/ 9.4 2/ 9.1 7/ 4/10.0 5/13.7 6/12.3 
42 1/ 9.5 3/ 9.2 2/ 9.5 7/ 4/ 9.9 5/ 6/12.1 
43 1/ 9.4 2/ 9.5 3/ 7/ 4/12.1 5/15.5 6/ 
44 1/ 9.2 2/ 9.3 3/24.2 7/ 4/10.1 5/ 6/13.9 
45 1/ 9.2 2/ 9.1 3/ 9.9 7/ 4/ 9.7 5/15.4 6/14.6 
46 1/ 9.1 2/ 9.3 3/ 9.6 7/ 4/ 5/11.5 6/ 
47 1/ 9.5 2/ 9.2 3/ 9.1 7/ 4/11.0 5/12.0 6/ 
48 1/ 9.0 2/ 9.1 3/ 9.6 7/ 4/12.1 5/ 6/22.2 
49 1/ 9.4 2/ 9.2 3/ 9.4 7/ 4/ 9.7 5/13.3 6/13.3 
50 1/ 9.3 2/ 8.8 3/ 9.1 7/ 4/10.9 5/11.0 6/ 
51 1/11.3 2/13.3 3/ 9.2 7/ 4/10.0 5/11.8 6/15.6 
52 1/ 9.2 2/ 9.4 3/ 9.4 7/ 4/10.4 5/18.0 6/12.8 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 52 52 51 11 48 40 35 
time 481.4 483.9 487.0 101.7 487.7 494.9 486.8 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped

Best Heat Lap/Time for 13.5 Brushless: 
CHUCK LONERGAN with 34/5:08.18

-- 13.5 Brushless - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 35 5:06.13 CHUCK LONERGAN 
2 3 32 5:00.23 MAX KUENNING 
3 4 32 5:03.45 JIM"S STATELINE 
4 5 30 5:04.60 ANDREW SARRATORE 
5 6 29 5:09.84 TIM DARGITZ 
-- 2 --- DNS --- JON S. 


- 13.5 Brushless -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ .6 2/ 1.1 3/ 1.3 4/ 1.6 5/ 1.9 
2 1/ 9.1 2/10.2 3/10.0 4/10.1 5/11.6 
3 1/ 9.1 2/ 9.3 3/ 9.7 4/ 9.6 5/10.3 
4 1/ 9.0 2/ 9.3 3/ 9.4 4/ 9.8 5/10.6 
5 1/ 8.9 2/ 8.9 4/11.1 3/ 9.7 5/10.3 
6 1/ 8.8 2/ 9.0 4/ 9.5 3/ 9.8 5/ 
7 1/ 8.9 2/ 9.6 3/ 9.5 4/10.0 5/10.6 
8 1/ 8.9 2/ 9.2 3/ 9.8 4/10.4 5/10.9 
9 1/ 8.8 2/ 9.4 3/ 9.1 4/ 9.5 5/10.4 
10 1/ 8.8 2/10.0 3/ 9.1 4/ 9.3 5/10.7 
11 1/ 9.0 2/ 9.3 3/ 9.4 4/ 5/11.2 
12 1/ 8.9 2/10.8 3/ 9.2 4/12.4 5/ 
13 1/ 9.0 2/ 9.7 3/ 9.5 4/ 9.5 5/11.1 
14 1/ 8.8 2/ 9.3 3/ 4/ 9.2 5/10.3 
15 1/ 9.3 2/ 9.3 3/ 9.8 4/ 5/11.7 
16 1/ 8.9 2/ 9.1 3/ 9.2 4/15.3 5/11.2 
17 1/ 8.7 2/ 3/ 9.2 4/ 9.2 5/ 
18 1/ 9.0 2/10.1 3/ 9.4 4/ 9.5 5/11.3 
19 1/ 8.8 2/ 9.6 3/ 9.3 4/12.0 5/12.6 
20 1/ 8.8 3/10.1 2/ 9.4 4/ 9.9 5/10.8 
21 1/ 8.8 3/ 9.8 2/ 9.5 4/ 9.7 5/ 
22 1/ 8.9 2/ 9.5 3/10.3 4/ 5/11.7 
23 1/ 8.8 2/ 9.6 3/ 9.9 4/12.7 5/10.6 
24 1/ 8.8 2/ 9.2 3/ 9.2 4/ 9.6 5/10.2 
25 1/ 9.1 2/ 9.8 3/ 9.9 4/ 9.8 5/10.4 
26 1/ 8.8 2/ 9.7 3/ 4/ 9.5 5/12.0 
27 1/ 8.9 2/ 9.3 3/11.3 4/ 9.5 5/ 
28 1/ 9.0 2/ 9.7 3/10.5 4/ 9.5 5/12.3 
29 1/ 8.8 2/ 3/ 9.3 4/10.0 5/10.9 
30 1/ 9.0 2/ 9.9 3/ 9.3 4/ 9.5 5/10.0 
31 1/ 8.9 2/ 9.4 3/ 9.7 4/10.1 5/10.2 
32 1/ 8.9 2/10.0 3/ 9.4 4/ 5/10.7 
33 1/ 9.3 2/ 9.7 3/10.5 4/13.2 5/ 
34 1/ 9.2 2/ 9.6 3/10.1 4/12.9 5/11.3 
35 1/ 8.8 2/ 3/ 4/ 5/10.6 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 35 32 32 30 29 
time 306.1 300.2 303.4 304.6 309.8 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped

Best Heat Lap/Time for 1/10 Mod 6-Cell: 
ROBERT LAMMOTT with 25/5:08.00

-- 1/10 Mod 6-Cell - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 25 5:00.46 ROBERT LAMMOTT 
2 2 25 5:09.39 STEPHEN NICHOLS 
3 3 23 5:07.27 JEFF GOOD 
4 4 22 5:06.32 SPEED DADDY 


- 1/10 Mod 6-Cell -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ .9 2/ 1.1 3/ 1.5 4/ 1.9 
2 1/11.7 3/14.2 2/13.4 4/14.5 
3 1/14.8 2/12.4 3/15.3 4/13.9 
4 2/12.4 1/11.5 3/15.4 4/16.5 
5 2/11.7 1/11.5 4/ 3/14.7 
6 1/12.3 2/13.7 4/19.9 3/ 
7 1/11.8 2/11.2 4/12.9 3/14.2 
8 1/11.9 2/17.8 3/14.3 4/18.6 
9 1/12.0 2/11.7 3/11.9 4/13.0 
10 1/11.8 2/12.4 3/13.7 4/12.6 
11 1/11.8 2/11.9 3/12.9 4/14.0  
12 1/12.3 2/11.4 3/12.8 4/12.7 
13 1/12.3 2/11.5 3/12.7 4/14.3 
14 2/17.4 1/12.6 3/12.4 4/13.0 
15 1/14.8 2/16.9 3/12.9 4/13.9 
16 1/11.6 2/10.9 3/13.2 4/13.1 
17 1/12.1 2/11.6 3/13.0 4/13.2 
18 1/11.4 2/12.9 3/12.6 4/ 
19 1/12.4 2/11.7 3/14.1 4/16.2 
20 1/12.3 2/15.4 3/12.9 4/17.2 
21 1/11.8 2/12.0 3/13.1 4/13.2 
22 1/11.7 2/13.6 3/12.7 4/12.9 
23 1/12.0 2/11.5 3/ 4/ 
24 1/12.5 2/12.8 3/15.6 4/17.9  
25 1/11.7 2/13.9 3/16.8 4/13.7 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 25 25 23 22 
time 300.4 309.3 307.2 306.3 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

I would just like to thank the gang at Hobby Sports for an awesome day of racing & I'd also like to thank the Rat for sitting my car down for the main.................Oh and by the way that little crown looked pretty good up on that egg you call a head...........LOL


----------



## twbeutler (Jul 29, 2005)

thanks to everyone who made the drive on the nasty weather to race and have a good time. awsome day of racing. special thanks to chris and erica for all the help. and everyone who donated door prizes. thanks a bunch.


----------



## jim's stateline (Sep 12, 2006)

jon, wendy , chris and todd you guy s ran a great show , you guys are awsome , oh and for rat setting up the track ..........you guys rock


----------



## airconde (Feb 25, 2004)

I've been racin for 20+ yrs' and only lost 1 battery pack and 1 motor 
I guess I've been lucky most people in the hobbie if you need something they will loan it to you or give it too you if it's with in reason.


----------



## Chris D (Jan 8, 2007)

You are more than welcome Wendy. I want to thank Wendy, Todd, and Jon for making a part of that terrific day of racing. Thanks Jim, I did my best and was proud to be a part of it.


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

*Hobby-Sports.com Carpet Trophy Race Sunday Jan. 28th Pictures*

Click Trophy Race Pictures 1/28/2007


----------



## Mike Howe (Jan 4, 2007)

Looks like I'll be comeing down to play a little this weekend. See ya'll tomorrow!


----------



## twbeutler (Jul 29, 2005)

please drive safely. it is going to bad. see you tomarrow.


----------



## Mike Howe (Jan 4, 2007)

OOOPS! I slept in.. and with the weather like it is now, I can't make it in time for the first heat.. I'm afraid I'll have to miss this weekend..  What a bummer..


----------



## twbeutler (Jul 29, 2005)

hey we are sitting here waiting for you to show up. come on you can make it. are you scared to race jon and taz thats all.


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

Mike's just scared to race you guys. that's all. it's not snowing that bad over here.


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Yeah, he kind of reminds me of


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

knapster said:


> Yeah, he kind of reminds me of


That ones pretty good Fred.


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

and Knapster nails it AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike Howe (Jan 4, 2007)

Yeah that must be it..


----------



## twbeutler (Jul 29, 2005)

today was just a pracitce day. must be the weather kept everybody away. or it was the super bowl. we will see you next weekend.


----------



## Mike Howe (Jan 4, 2007)

Hey guys, I just thought I'd let you know. WMRC up here in Jenison is haveing a trophy race March 3rd. It would be cool if some of you portage guys made it up to invade GR  More info at,WMRC


----------



## twbeutler (Jul 29, 2005)

i know we will be there.


----------



## John Warner (Jan 25, 2000)

Hey Mike, they already know. I sent Wendy a link to the flyer last week!


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

*Race Results for Sunday February 11 2007*

www.hobby-sports.com
02-11-2007



Best Heat Lap/Time for Novice: 
CHRIS DUBOIS with 18/5:04.09

-- Novice - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 19 5:05.09 CHRIS DUBOIS 
2 2 18 5:12.53 ROBERT MURRAY 
3 3 1 0:03.20 ALYSSA ZACHER 


- Novice -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 2/ 1.1 1/ 1.1 3/ 3.2 
2 2/19.8 1/15.7 3/ 
3 1/16.0 2/22.0 3/ 
4 2/17.8 1/15.2 3/ 
5 1/17.2 2/22.8 3/ 
6 1/16.0 2/15.6 3/ 
7 1/16.9 2/14.6 3/ 
8 1/14.4 2/18.6 3/ 
9 1/15.6 2/15.6 3/ 
10 1/14.9 2/14.9 3/ 
11 1/14.5 2/16.2 3/ 
12 1/15.4 2/ 3/ 
13 1/16.7 2/25.3 3/ 
14 1/15.2 2/19.7 3/ 
15 1/17.4 2/22.6 3/ 
16 1/15.7 2/23.0 3/ 
17 1/20.3 2/17.0 3/ 
18 1/23.0 2/16.2 3/ 
19 1/16.3 2/15.6 3/ 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 19 18 1 
time 305.0 312.5 3.2 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped

Best Heat Lap/Time for Touring Stock: 
JASON BLADES with 35/5:06.02

-- Touring Stock - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 35 5:04.85 JASON BLADES 
2 2 35 5:05.20 JON S. www.hobby-sports.com 
3 4 32 5:04.45 HOLLIS VANDERLOON 
4 6 30 5:00.55 KEITH BEHNKE 
5 5 30 5:06.95 JIM LESK 
-- 3 --- DNS --- JEFF COOK 


- Touring Stock -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ .8 2/ 1.1 3/ 1.4 4/ 1.6 5/ 1.9 
2 2/ 9.5 1/ 9.0 3/ 9.9 5/11.5 4/ 9.9 
3 1/ 8.8 2/ 9.5 3/ 9.9 5/ 9.7 4/ 9.6 
4 1/ 8.5 2/ 8.6 3/ 9.5 5/10.3 4/ 9.7 
5 1/ 8.4 2/ 8.7 3/11.0 5/ 9.9 4/11.0 
6 1/ 8.8 2/ 8.6 3/ 9.3 5/ 9.6 4/ 9.5 
7 1/ 8.6 2/ 8.5 3/ 9.5 5/ 4/ 9.8 
8 2/ 9.6 1/ 8.6 3/ 9.2 5/11.2 4/ 9.5 
9 2/ 8.9 1/ 9.2 3/ 9.3 5/ 9.9 4/ 
10 2/ 8.7 1/ 8.6 3/ 9.8 5/10.0 4/10.5 
11 2/ 8.5 1/ 8.7 3/ 5/ 9.7 4/ 9.5 
12 2/ 9.1 1/ 9.1 3/10.2 5/10.6 4/ 9.7 
13 1/ 9.3 2/10.1 3/ 9.7 5/10.0 4/ 9.9 
14 1/ 8.5 2/ 8.8 3/ 9.8 5/10.0 4/ 9.5 
15 1/ 8.5 2/ 8.6 3/ 9.4 5/ 4/ 9.4 
16 1/ 8.5 2/ 8.5 3/ 9.7 5/10.7 4/12.0 
17 1/ 8.6 2/ 8.6 3/10.4 5/11.7 4/ 
18 1/ 9.6 2/ 9.1 3/ 9.7 5/ 9.4 4/10.4 
19 2/13.0 1/ 8.8 3/ 9.4 5/10.9 4/12.3 
20 2/ 8.8 1/ 8.7 3/ 9.7 5/ 4/10.2 
21 2/ 8.6 1/ 8.8 3/ 9.6 5/11.9 4/ 9.8 
22 2/ 8.7 1/ 8.9 3/ 5/10.2 4/ 
23 2/ 8.5 1/ 8.8 3/10.2 5/10.8 4/13.7 
24 2/ 8.7 1/ 8.8 3/ 9.7 5/ 9.8 4/10.0 
25 2/ 8.3 1/ 8.7 3/ 9.3 4/ 9.7 5/12.5 
26 2/ 8.9 1/ 8.8 3/ 9.9 4/10.2 5/ 9.8 
27 2/ 8.6 1/ 8.8 3/ 9.6 4/10.3 5/ 9.6 
28 2/ 8.6 1/ 8.8 3/ 9.4 4/ 5/ 
29 2/ 8.9 1/ 9.6 3/ 9.5 5/11.0 4/10.7 
30 2/ 8.7 1/ 9.8 3/ 9.2 5/10.4 4/ 9.8 
31 1/ 8.4 2/ 9.1 3/10.2 5/10.2 4/ 9.6 
32 1/ 8.9 2/ 9.1 3/ 9.6 5/10.5 4/10.1 
33 1/ 8.6 2/ 8.7 3/ 9.8 5/10.2 4/ 9.5 
34 1/ 8.6 2/ 8.7 3/10.1 5/ 4/ 9.4 
35 1/ 8.9 2/ 8.7 3/ 5/13.3 4/ 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 35 35 32 30 30 
time 304.8 305.2 304.4 306.9 300.5 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped

-- Touring Stock - B Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 30 5:06.68 ROBERT LAMMOTT 
2 2 29 5:05.26 TODD BEUTLER 
3 6 29 5:09.30 ADAM SCHMIDT 
4 5 24 5:00.82 LARRY WODELL 
5 4 16 5:46.84 RAT MAN 
6 3 9 1:33.71 ERV 


- Touring Stock -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ 1.1 3/ 1.2 2/ 1.2 4/ 1.3 5/ 1.7 6/ 2.0 
2 6/16.7 2/12.2 5/15.6 1/10.9 4/13.4 3/12.8 
3 6/10.3 2/ 9.7 5/10.9 1/10.9 4/10.8 3/10.5 
4 6/10.2 1/10.3 5/10.2 2/10.8 4/10.5 3/10.6 
5 5/10.7 2/13.0 6/11.3 1/10.9 4/12.5 3/12.6 
6 3/10.0 2/ 9.6 5/11.2 1/10.8 6/12.5 4/11.5 
7 3/10.0 2/ 9.8 5/11.1 1/10.2 6/10.6 4/10.9 
8 3/10.0 2/10.5 4/11.4 1/10.7 6/12.3 5/12.3 
9 3/10.0 1/10.4 4/10.3 2/11.8 6/10.2 5/10.3 
10 2/10.0 1/ 9.7 6/ 3/10.8 5/11.0 4/11.4 
11 2/ 9.7 1/11.1 6/ 3/11.5 5/ 4/10.5 
12 2/10.2 1/ 9.9 6/ 3/12.3 5/ 4/10.5 
13 2/10.6 1/ 9.7 6/ 4/ 5/ 3/10.6 
14 2/10.5 1/11.5 6/ 4/17.1 5/34.0 3/10.6 
15 2/11.0 1/10.9 6/ 4/15.1 5/12.7 3/10.2 
16 2/ 9.7 1/ 9.9 6/ 4/ 5/10.4 3/10.7 
17 2/10.8 1/10.5 6/ 4/19.3 5/11.2 3/ 9.8 
18 2/ 9.8 1/ 9.8 6/ 4/ 5/10.5 3/11.3 
19 2/10.1 1/ 9.8 6/ 4/ 5/ 3/10.5 
20 2/11.2 1/10.5 6/ 5/ 4/18.2 3/11.9 
21 1/10.5 2/14.9 6/ 5/ 4/11.5 3/10.8 
22 1/10.0 2/ 9.9 6/ 5/ 4/10.6 3/10.7 
23 1/10.3 2/16.4 6/ 5/ 4/17.7 3/10.4 
24 1/10.2 2/11.0 6/ 5/ 4/11.3 3/10.1 
25 1/10.2 2/10.0 6/ 5/ 4/ 3/10.5 
26 1/10.7 2/10.3 6/ 5/ 4/11.9 3/10.3 
27 1/10.0 2/10.0 6/ 5/ 4/10.9 3/  
28 1/10.6 2/10.4 6/ 5/ 4/11.1 3/11.9 
29 1/10.2 2/10.9 6/ 5/ 4/12.1 3/11.2 
30 1/ 9.9 2/ 6/ 5/71.8 4/ 3/10.5 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 30 29 9 16 24 29 
time 306.6 305.2 93.7 346.8 300.8 309.3 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped

-- Touring Stock - C Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 28 5:07.35 FRED DALE 
2 3 26 5:06.66 JERRIT 
3 2 25 5:06.56 LARRY DUBOIS 
4 5 9 2:06.27 PAUL PADILLA 
5 4 2 0:20.79 MOOSE 
-- 6 --- DNS --- ALLEN NAGLE 


- Touring Stock -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ 1.0 2/ 1.1 3/ 1.3 4/ 1.4 5/ 1.8 
2 2/14.4 3/15.2 1/11.9 5/19.3 4/15.6 
3 2/11.1 3/13.1 1/11.4 5/ 4/13.7 
4 2/11.1 3/11.9 1/11.2 5/ 4/13.7 
5 2/10.8 3/12.9 1/11.7 5/ 4/ 
6 2/11.6 3/ 1/11.6 5/ 4/16.5 
7 1/11.1 3/18.0 2/12.6 5/ 4/13.2 
8 1/10.7 3/13.0 2/12.0 5/ 4/13.6 
9 1/11.0 3/12.5 2/11.6 5/ 4/13.2 
10 1/12.0 3/11.8 2/11.3 5/ 4/ 
11 1/11.3 3/11.9 2/12.5 5/ 4/24.5 
12 1/11.6 3/12.6 2/10.8 5/ 4/ 
13 1/12.3 3/12.2 2/12.0 5/ 4/ 
14 1/11.2 3/11.8 2/13.6 5/ 4/ 
15 1/10.8 3/12.8 2/14.2 5/ 4/ 
16 1/11.0 3/12.8 2/14.1 5/ 4/ 
17 1/11.1 3/11.3 2/ 5/ 4/ 
18 1/11.4 3/ 2/13.6 5/ 4/ 
19 1/11.9 3/15.3 2/12.0 5/ 4/ 
20 1/11.5 3/12.4 2/11.7 5/ 4/ 
21 1/11.1 3/12.1 2/12.3 5/ 4/ 
22 1/10.9 3/12.6 2/12.8 5/ 4/ 
23 1/10.5 3/11.6 2/12.4 5/ 4/ 
24 1/10.7 3/11.1 2/12.3 5/ 4/ 
25 1/10.6 3/11.9 2/11.4 5/ 4/ 
26 1/11.3 3/11.5 2/11.2 5/ 4/ 
27 1/10.8 3/11.9 2/11.7 5/ 4/ 
28 1/11.2 3/ 2/ 5/ 4/ 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 28 25 26 2 9 
time 307.3 306.5 306.6 20.7 126.2 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped

Best Heat Lap/Time for 1/12 Stock: 
KAI GOFF with 53/8:06.49

-- 1/12 Stock - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 53 8:04.76 KAI GOFF 
2 2 50 8:05.66 HOLLIS VANDERLOON 
3 3 49 8:03.07 MICK LIVINGSTON 
4 4 38 8:09.40 T.J. LIVINGSTON 


- 1/12 Stock -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ .8 2/ 1.0 3/ 1.1 4/ 1.2 
2 1/ 9.6 3/10.2 2/ 9.8 4/14.0 
3 1/ 9.0 3/ 9.2 2/ 9.1 4/ 9.8 
4 1/ 9.0 3/10.1 2/ 9.5 4/ 9.7 
5 1/ 8.5 3/ 9.0 2/ 9.7 4/ 
6 1/ 8.7 3/11.7 2/11.8 4/11.1 
7 1/ 8.7 3/ 9.2 2/ 9.2 4/ 9.8 
8 1/ 8.4 3/ 9.6 2/ 9.2 4/11.8 
9 1/ 8.6 2/ 9.2 3/10.2 4/ 
10 1/ 8.7 2/ 9.3 3/ 4/13.2 
11 1/ 9.0 2/ 9.0 3/ 9.7 4/10.4 
12 1/ 8.9 2/ 9.0 3/ 9.7 4/10.6 
13 1/ 8.7 2/ 3/ 9.1 4/10.7 
14 1/ 9.6 2/10.5 3/ 9.2 4/11.7 
15 1/ 8.9 2/ 9.1 3/ 9.6 4/11.1 
16 1/ 9.7 2/ 9.4 3/ 9.0 4/ 
17 1/ 9.4 2/10.9 3/10.6 4/13.8 
18 1/ 8.8 2/ 8.9 3/ 9.6 4/11.6 
19 1/ 8.5 2/ 9.8 3/ 9.8 4/ 
20 1/ 9.1 2/ 9.1 3/ 9.9 4/ 
21 1/ 9.2 2/10.2 3/ 9.4 4/26.2 
22 1/ 8.6 2/ 9.3 3/ 9.8 4/11.2 
23 1/ 9.2 2/ 9.2 3/ 9.5 4/ 
24 1/ 9.8 2/ 9.1 3/ 9.4 4/10.7 
25 1/ 8.8 2/ 9.8 3/ 9.4 4/15.0 
26 1/ 9.2 2/ 9.8 3/ 9.2 4/ 
27 1/10.1 2/ 9.3 3/ 9.9 4/15.1 
28 1/ 8.8 2/ 9.4 3/10.7 4/12.4 
29 1/ 9.6 2/ 9.2 3/10.3 4/ 
30 1/ 9.4 2/ 9.1 3/ 4/13.1 
31 1/10.3 2/ 9.3 3/14.2 4/15.5 
32 1/ 9.0 2/ 9.7 3/ 9.7 4/ 
33 1/ 9.4 2/10.0 3/ 9.9 4/20.3 
34 1/ 8.7 2/10.2 3/ 9.9 4/ 
35 1/ 9.1 2/10.2 3/11.8 4/17.4 
36 1/ 9.2 2/10.2 3/11.0 4/ 
37 1/11.3 2/ 9.6 3/ 4/18.9 
38 1/ 9.4 2/ 9.2 3/10.4 4/10.7 
39 1/ 9.1 2/10.3 3/ 9.5 4/ 
40 1/ 8.8 2/ 3/ 9.2 4/15.1 
41 1/ 8.9 2/16.1 3/10.5 4/ 
42 1/ 9.1 2/ 9.2 3/10.0 4/14.8 
43 1/ 8.8 2/ 9.4 3/11.1 4/12.0  
44 1/ 8.7 2/ 9.4 3/10.0 4/11.0 
45 1/ 9.0 2/ 3/10.9 4/ 
46 1/ 9.2 2/15.3 3/ 9.7 4/15.0 
47 1/ 9.7 2/10.2 3/ 9.6 4/12.4 
48 1/ 9.6 2/ 9.7 3/10.3 4/12.1 
49 1/10.5 2/ 9.1 3/ 9.8 4/10.6 
50 1/10.0 2/ 9.4 3/10.3 4/10.5 
51 1/10.1 2/ 9.3 3/ 9.9 4/ 
52 1/ 9.6 2/ 9.4 3/ 9.9 4/12.0 
53 1/11.4 2/ 9.7 3/ 4/15.1 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 53 50 49 38 
time 484.7 485.6 483.0 489.4 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped

Best Heat Lap/Time for 1/10 Stock 6-Cell: 
HOLLIS VANDERLOON with 27/5:08.91

-- 1/10 Stock 6-Cell - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 2 26 5:08.08 ROBERT LAMMOTT 
2 1 25 5:13.60 HOLLIS VANDERLOON 
3 3 21 5:03.41 SPEED DADDY 
4 4 19 5:02.25 T HAYES 
5 6 19 5:07.76 MOOSE 
6 5 1 0:01.69 PAUL PADILLA 


- 1/10 Stock 6-Cell -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ .6 2/ .9 3/ 1.1 6/ 1.8 5/ 1.6 4/ 1.3 
2 1/11.1 2/12.0 4/21.7 6/ 5/ 3/17.7 
3 2/16.2 1/11.8 4/13.5 5/25.0 6/ 3/15.1 
4 1/11.8 2/17.7 4/14.0 5/13.6 6/ 3/13.4 
5 1/11.1 2/13.1 3/15.4 5/17.6 6/ 4/ 
6 1/15.2 2/11.5 3/ 5/13.1 6/ 4/21.4 
7 1/10.9 2/11.6 3/13.5 5/12.9 6/ 4/14.6 
8 1/10.8 2/11.6 3/15.6 4/13.9 6/ 5/ 
9 1/11.3 2/10.9 3/13.8 4/ 6/ 5/16.7 
10 1/11.8 2/12.1 3/13.0 5/18.1 6/ 4/15.4 
11 1/10.8 2/11.4 3/ 5/ 6/ 4/14.6 
12 1/11.6 2/12.2 3/13.6 5/21.3 6/ 4/13.7 
13 1/12.7 2/11.0 3/12.4 5/12.1 6/ 4/13.5 
14 2/16.2 1/11.8 3/14.0 5/14.2 6/ 4/ 
15 2/11.9 1/12.0 3/13.8 5/14.5 6/ 4/16.2 
16 2/17.1 1/11.8 3/13.8 4/15.7 6/ 5/ 
17 2/ 1/11.6 3/ 4/ 6/ 5/25.5 
18 2/19.5 1/11.6 3/25.3 4/18.5 6/ 5/13.9 
19 2/11.0 1/11.6 3/15.3 4/12.5 6/ 5/ 
20 2/15.1 1/11.8 3/ 4/13.7 6/ 5/22.9 
21 2/12.6 1/11.7 3/13.6 4/ 6/ 5/13.7 
22 2/11.3 1/11.5 3/14.7 4/17.1 6/ 5/ 
23 2/10.5 1/11.8 3/14.6 4/14.0 6/ 5/18.8 
24 2/15.6 1/17.7 3/16.2 4/ 6/ 5/14.0 
25 2/11.3 1/12.1 3/13.6 4/31.7 6/ 5/24.3 
26 2/14.5 1/12.0 3/ 4/ 6/ 5/ 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 25 26 21 19 1 19 
time 313.5 308.0 303.4 302.2 1.6 307.7 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

hey whats up.


came by sunday, drove taz's xray, looks like im back. havent touched a car in a year, felt real good to drive one again, i need something to do in the winter time.

gotta get some money out of the bank, get me a car and electronics and im good to go.


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

Im glad your going to give it a try munsonator. I think will have some killer racing with you back at the track. You always have a pit space by the taz man and me. Have a good one.

Jon


----------



## Mike Howe (Jan 4, 2007)

Hey guys, Sorry I didn't make it down there today.. I actually didn't race anywhere this week.. I've been stuck in bed with a cold.. I should be feeling better by the end of this week, I'll see you guys next weekend! 

Mike,


----------



## twbeutler (Jul 29, 2005)

the cold thing is deffently working around. take care and see you next weekend. i am gone for the weekend but deffently back for the trophy race on the 3rd and back to work on teh 4th.


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

another trophy race at hobby sports?????????


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

convikt said:


> another trophy race at hobby sports?????????



That subject has not been talked about at H.S.. You just never know what we are going to do. I will post it on this thread & on the web site as soon as I know something. I would like to do a point series starting out next season one a month. Thanks for the question Convikt.


----------



## cookie (Mar 11, 2006)

*quiet*

its very quiet in here sounds like the hallow side of a tin can but anyway i just wanted to let you all know for anybody coming to race sunday that i will have a turbo 35 charger for sale i need to get $150 for it oh wait that might be a cricket no just hearing things well hope to hear more on sunday so show up and be ready to race see you then     


cookie


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

*Hobby-Sports.com Sunday Race Results: 2/18/07*

www.hobby-sports.com 2007
02-18-2007



Best Heat Lap/Time for Novice: 
BILL CARTER with 17/4:56.76

-- Novice - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 17 5:00.27 BILL CARTER 
2 4 17 5:10.80 TREY UNDERWOOD 
3 3 13 5:47.55 ROBERT MURRAY 
4 2 10 2:46.83 Bert Ellard 
5 6 6 6:01.76 ALYSSA ZACHER 
6 7 5 5:31.55 MIKE ELLARD 
7 5 1 0:08.39 ELIZABETH ELLARD 


- Novice -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 2/ 1.5 1/ 1.5 3/ 1.8 4/ 2.0 5/ 8.3 7/14.8 6/11.5 
2 2/18.3 1/15.3 5/23.0 4/21.2 6/ 7/ 3/ 9.1 
3 2/17.5 1/17.8 4/20.4 3/15.5 6/ 7/ 5/ 
4 2/14.8 1/16.1 4/ 3/16.1 6/ 7/ 5/ 
5 2/24.0 1/16.1 4/25.0 3/ 6/ 7/ 5/ 
6 2/14.9 1/18.4 3/ 7.0 4/26.8 7/ 6/82.7 5/ 
7 2/15.3 1/15.7 3/20.8 4/17.9 7/ 6/ 5/ 
8 2/20.9 1/23.6 4/33.1 3/14.8 7/ 6/ 5/ 
9 2/19.3 1/18.5 4/ 3/23.8 7/ 5/50.6 6/ 
10 1/19.1 2/23.4 4/25.1 3/15.5 7/ 5/ 6/ 
11 1/22.1 2/ 4/32.1 3/22.4 7/ 5/ 6/ 
12 1/15.3 3/ 4/ 2/22.0 7/ 5/ 6/85.9 
13 1/19.6 3/ 4/31.1 2/15.9 7/ 5/74.3 6/ 
14 1/19.5 3/ 4/ 2/14.8 7/ 5/ 6/ 
15 1/20.6 4/ 3/40.6 2/29.0 7/ 5/ 6/68.8 
16 1/16.4 4/ 3/ 2/18.1 7/ 5/57.3 6/ 
17 1/20.3 4/ 3/38.8 2/17.7 7/ 5/ 6/ 
17 1/ 4/ 3/48.1 2/16.4 7/ 5/81.8 6/56.0 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 17 10 13 17 1 6 5 
time 300.2 166.8 347.5 310.8 8.3 361.7 331.5 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped

Best Heat Lap/Time for 1/18 Truck: 
MAX SCHRAGER with 25/5:02.12

-- 1/18 Truck - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 25 5:00.52 MAX SCHRAGER 
2 2 23 5:01.51 BRANDAN NORWOOD 


- 1/18 Truck -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ 1.5 2/ 1.8 
2 1/12.4 2/12.6 
3 1/12.3 2/12.2 
4 1/12.2 2/12.4 
5 1/12.3 2/12.1 
6 1/12.0 2/12.0 
7 1/12.4 2/12.6 
8 1/12.3 2/22.0 
9 1/12.4 2/13.2 
10 1/12.0 2/ 
11 1/12.2 2/18.7 
12 1/11.6 2/11.9 
13 1/11.9 2/12.1 
14 1/12.0 2/12.5 
15 1/12.4 2/12.1 
16 1/12.0 2/11.7 
17 1/11.9 2/13.7 
18 1/11.8 2/15.3 
19 1/11.9 2/19.1 
20 1/18.9 2/12.5 
21 1/12.6 2/12.2 
22 1/12.1 2/12.0 
23 1/12.0 2/ 
24 1/12.2 2/13.0 
25 1/12.2 2/12.9  
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 25 23 
time 300.5 301.5 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped

Best Heat Lap/Time for Touring Stock: 
JON S. with 29/5:06.09

-- Touring Stock - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 29 5:00.88 JON S. www.hobby-sports.com 
2 3 29 5:01.33 MAX SCHRAGER 
3 4 28 5:09.27 TODD CARPENTER 
4 5 28 5:09.95 MICHAEL SCHRAGER 
5 2 27 5:06.58 RICK FISK 
6 6 26 5:07.66 JIM LESK 
7 7 4 0:39.74 ROBERT LAMMOTT 


- Touring Stock -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 2/ 1.0 1/ .9 3/ 1.3 4/ 1.4 5/ 1.6 6/ 1.8 7/ 2.0 
2 2/10.8 1/10.6 3/10.8 4/11.7 6/13.0 5/12.2 7/13.0 
3 2/11.7 1/11.7 3/11.7 4/11.3 7/13.6 5/11.1 6/12.4 
4 2/10.3 1/10.0 3/10.2 4/11.2 6/11.1 5/11.4 7/12.1 
5 2/10.2 1/10.7 3/10.1 4/10.4 6/10.8 5/10.6 7/ 
6 2/11.8 1/11.0 3/11.9 4/10.8 6/10.8 5/11.1 7/ 
7 4/12.5 1/10.5 2/11.0 3/11.2 6/10.8 5/11.2 7/ 
8 4/10.7 1/10.6 2/10.5 3/10.7 6/11.0 5/10.9 7/ 
9 4/10.3 1/10.4 2/10.2 3/10.6 6/11.2 5/11.5 7/ 
10 3/10.0 1/10.5 2/10.5 4/11.2 6/11.3 5/11.0 7/ 
11 3/10.3 1/10.6 2/10.2 4/10.3 6/10.8 5/11.4 7/ 
12 2/10.2 3/12.9 1/11.0 4/10.5 6/10.5 5/11.9 7/ 
13 2/10.3 3/11.1 1/10.1 4/10.8 5/11.4 6/ 7/ 
14 1/10.3 3/10.9 2/11.4 4/11.1 5/12.7 6/17.3 7/ 
15 1/10.5 4/16.1 2/10.3 3/12.5 5/ 6/15.6 7/ 
16 1/10.2 4/11.6 2/10.3 3/10.8 5/12.4 6/12.2 7/ 
17 1/10.0 4/ 2/10.9 3/10.8 5/11.0 6/ 7/ 
18 1/10.1 4/11.2 2/11.1 3/11.0 5/10.8 6/12.5 7/ 
19 1/10.1 4/11.4 2/11.3 3/10.8 5/11.8 6/13.4 7/ 
20 1/10.2 4/12.7 2/10.8 3/10.8 5/11.2 6/11.5 7/ 
21 1/10.3 4/11.8 2/11.3 3/10.8 5/11.2 6/12.1 7/ 
22 1/10.0 4/11.5 2/10.1 3/ 5/11.1 6/13.1 7/ 
23 1/12.7 4/11.3 2/10.8 3/14.3 5/11.0 6/12.6 7/ 
24 1/12.2 5/13.8 2/10.2 3/11.2 4/11.1 6/ 7/ 
25 1/11.1 5/11.4 2/10.6 3/11.7 4/11.2 6/13.4 7/ 
26 1/10.5 5/11.6 2/10.5 3/15.2 4/11.6 6/12.5 7/ 
27 1/10.2 5/ 2/10.3 3/12.0 4/11.2 6/11.1 7/ 
28 1/10.4 5/14.9 2/10.6 3/11.6 4/11.1 6/11.4 7/ 
29 1/10.4 5/13.3 2/ 9.9 3/11.2 4/11.2 6/11.8 7/ 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 29 27 29 28 28 26 4 
time 300.8 306.5 301.3 309.2 309.9 307.6 39.7 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped

-- Touring Stock - B Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 4 26 5:05.57 LARRY WODELL 
2 3 25 5:09.45 Chris "CD" Diamond 
3 6 23 5:13.64 LARRY DUBOIS 
4 2 23 5:19.66 ERV 
5 5 22 5:00.93 ERIC TOWNE 
6 7 21 5:03.13 T HAYES 
7 1 11 2:22.63 RAT MAN 


- Touring Stock -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 2/ 1.0 1/ 1.0 3/ 1.2 4/ 1.7 5/ 1.7 6/ 2.0 7/ 3.2 
2 3/12.8 6/17.0 2/12.4 1/ 7.2 7/16.9 4/14.2 5/14.0 
3 3/13.5 4/12.5 2/13.5 1/10.4 7/ 5/ 6/ 
4 2/12.9 4/11.6 3/13.4 1/13.3 6/15.7 5/17.7 7/18.8 
5 4/ 3/12.7 2/13.7 1/12.0 6/13.3 5/12.5 7/13.7 
6 6/24.3 3/12.5 2/12.6 1/13.6 5/14.4 4/13.7 7/15.4 
7 6/12.6 2/11.2 3/12.3 1/11.5 5/12.7 4/12.5 7/13.1 
8 5/12.3 2/11.6 3/12.4 1/11.7 6/16.4 4/12.7 7/14.5 
9 5/12.8 3/16.9 2/12.2 1/13.6 6/14.2 4/12.5 7/14.4 
10 5/12.4 3/12.8 2/11.5 1/12.5 6/13.5 4/12.6 7/ 
11 5/12.7 3/ 2/11.9 1/12.8 6/ 4/12.4 7/15.2 
12 5/14.8 3/19.8 2/13.0 1/12.5 6/15.3 4/19.4 7/13.9 
13 5/ 3/11.9 2/15.1 1/13.2 6/13.2 4/ 7/20.9 
14 6/ 3/12.3 2/13.1 1/11.7 5/12.8 4/17.1 7/ 
15 7/ 3/12.2 2/11.9 1/12.7 5/13.0 4/13.1 6/14.3 
16 7/ 3/12.5 2/12.2 1/12.0 5/14.7 4/12.7 6/13.2 
17 7/ 3/12.9 2/11.5 1/12.5 5/14.3 4/14.1 6/13.4 
18 7/ 3/11.6 2/12.8 1/11.5 5/13.4 4/12.6 6/14.4 
19 7/ 3/12.2 2/ 1/11.8 5/13.0 4/12.9 6/13.7 
20 7/ 3/11.8 2/13.6 1/11.6 5/12.4 4/13.3 6/13.3 
21 7/ 3/12.0 2/12.0 1/11.8 5/ 4/13.6 6/ 
22 7/ 3/12.5 2/12.9 1/11.6 5/14.7 4/12.6 6/17.9 
23 7/ 3/14.7 2/11.7 1/11.4 5/17.1 4/ 6/15.5 
24 7/ 3/ 2/15.0 1/13.3 5/13.4 4/20.2 6/15.1 
25 7/ 3/ 2/12.4 1/13.5 5/13.7 4/13.2 6/14.3 
26 7/ 4/42.3 2/14.1 1/13.0 5/ 3/15.1 6/ 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 11 23 25 26 22 23 21 
time 142.6 319.6 309.4 305.5 300.9 313.6 303.1 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped

Best Heat Lap/Time for Touring 19-Turn: 
JEFF COOK with 31/5:04.33

-- Touring 19-Turn - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 2 32 5:03.56 JASON BLADES 
2 1 32 5:07.81 JEFF COOK 
3 4 29 5:09.42 TODD CARPENTER 
4 5 22 5:03.25 MAX SCHRAGER 
-- 3 --- DNS --- BRENDAN NORWOOD 


- Touring 19-Turn -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__  __9__ __0__
1 1/ 1.0 2/ 1.3 3/ 1.6 4/ 2.3 
2 1/ 9.8 2/ 9.9 3/10.9 4/11.6 
3 1/ 9.5 2/ 9.5 3/10.7 4/11.0 
4 1/ 9.6 2/ 9.4 3/10.8 4/10.9 
5 2/10.1 1/ 9.8 3/10.7 4/10.8 
6 2/10.8 1/10.8 3/10.6 4/11.0 
7 2/ 9.8 1/ 9.4 3/10.5 4/10.8 
8 2/ 9.6 1/ 9.2 3/10.4 4/ 
9 2/ 9.8 1/ 9.6 3/10.7 4/14.0 
10 2/ 9.4 1/ 9.6 3/ 4/ 
11 2/ 9.6 1/ 9.5 3/11.8 4/ 
12 2/10.0 1/ 9.3 3/11.7 4/ 
13 2/ 9.3 1/ 9.9 3/10.7 4/ 
14 2/ 9.4 1/ 9.6 3/10.4 4/ 
15 2/ 9.5 1/ 9.5 3/10.8 4/57.4 
16 2/ 9.4 1/ 9.7 3/10.4 4/11.0 
17 2/ 9.4 1/ 9.5 3/10.6 4/10.9 
18 2/12.0 1/10.2 3/10.7 4/11.7 
19 2/ 9.8 1/ 9.6 3/10.9 4/ 
20 2/ 9.6 1/ 9.8 3/ 4/13.9 
21 2/ 9.8 1/ 9.6 3/11.2 4/12.5 
22 2/ 9.6 1/ 9.6 3/11.5 4/12.6 
23 2/ 9.3 1/ 9.7 3/10.4 4/ 
24 2/ 9.7 1/10.0 3/10.8 4/14.9 
25 2/ 9.5 1/ 9.7 3/11.7 4/14.7 
26 2/ 9.4 1/ 9.5 3/10.7 4/ 
27 2/ 9.7 1/ 9.7 3/10.3 4/14.1 
28 2/ 9.6 1/ 9.5 3/ 4/11.1 
29 2/ 9.5 1/ 9.6 3/11.2 4/11.6 
30 2/ 9.8 1/ 9.6 3/11.3 4/11.3 
31 2/11.3 1/10.3 3/12.9 4/12.3 
32 2/11.6 1/10.2 3/11.1 4/ 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 32 32 29 22 
time 307.8 303.5 309.4 303.2 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped

Best Heat Lap/Time for 1/12 Stock: 
TROY SCHROEDER with 47/8:08.76

-- 1/12 Stock - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 2 47 8:01.51 KAI GOFF 
2 1 46 8:03.10 TROY SCHROEDER 
3 5 41 8:10.56 ROBERT LAMMOTT 
4 4 39 7:38.79 RICK FISK 
5 6 39 8:06.07 LARRY WODELL 
6 3 8 2:07.32 MICK LIVINGSTON 


- 1/12 Stock -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ .8 2/ 1.0 3/ 1.0 4/ 1.3 5/ 1.8 6/ 2.4 
2 1/10.6 2/11.2 4/14.3 5/14.9 3/12.5 6/16.5 
3 1/ 9.8 2/ 9.9 4/10.9 5/10.7 3/11.7 6/11.5 
4 1/10.7 2/ 9.9 5/ 4/14.8 3/11.0 6/ 
5 1/10.7 2/10.9 6/19.3 4/10.5 3/11.8 5/13.5 
6 1/ 9.8 2/10.1 6/ 4/10.3 3/12.5 5/11.5 
7 1/10.1 2/ 9.8 6/19.9 4/ 3/ 5/11.4 
8 2/10.2 1/ 9.8 6/12.0 5/16.7 3/12.6 4/11.6 
9 2/ 1/10.7 6/ 5/ 3/11.9 4/ 
10 3/30.4 1/10.7 6/ 4/14.8 2/12.3 5/17.8 
11 3/ 9.9 1/10.2 6/34.8 4/11.8 2/12.0 5/12.3 
12 3/10.0 1/10.3 6/ 4/10.7 2/11.8 5/14.0 
13 2/10.0 1/10.0 6/14.7 4/12.1 3/11.6 5/ 
14 2/ 9.9 1/10.2 6/ 4/10.6 3/11.0 5/13.3 
15 2/ 9.7 1/10.2 6/ 4/10.5 3/ 5/11.2 
16 2/ 9.9 1/ 9.9 6/ 4/10.1 3/11.8 5/12.1 
17 2/ 9.8 1/10.3 6/ 4/11.3 3/11.4 5/13.0 
18 2/ 9.9 1/10.2 6/ 4/11.4 3/11.6 5/11.5 
19 2/ 9.8 1/10.2 6/ 4/10.0 3/11.4 5/11.7 
20 2/ 9.9 1/10.3 6/ 4/10.4 3/12.2 5/ 
21 2/ 9.6 1/10.0 6/ 3/11.0 4/12.6 5/12.1 
22 2/ 9.9 1/ 9.8 6/ 3/10.7 4/ 5/12.5 
23 2/10.3 1/10.1 6/ 3/10.1 4/11.8 5/11.4 
24 2/10.0 1/10.2 6/ 3/10.0 4/11.4 5/12.0 
25 2/11.1 1/10.5 6/ 3/10.7 4/11.6 5/13.3 
26 2/10.3 1/10.3 6/ 3/10.1 4/11.2 5/ 
27 2/ 9.9 1/10.3 6/ 3/ 4/13.0 5/12.0 
28 2/10.1 1/10.0 6/ 3/12.7 4/11.4 5/12.2 
29 2/10.0 1/11.5 6/ 3/10.2 4/ 5/11.7 
30 2/11.2 1/10.8 6/ 3/15.4 4/17.1 5/12.4 
31 2/ 9.9 1/10.4 6/ 3/11.6 4/12.4 5/12.5 
32 2/10.1 1/10.2 6/ 3/13.4 4/11.7 5/11.7 
33 2/10.3 1/10.1 6/ 3/10.9 4/ 5/ 
34 2/10.0 1/11.1 6/ 3/11.4 4/15.1 5/14.1 
35 2/10.4 1/10.2 6/ 3/ 4/11.7 5/13.2 
36 2/10.0 1/10.6 6/ 3/12.0 4/12.3 5/12.3 
37 2/ 9.9 1/10.8 6/ 3/11.0 4/11.5 5/12.0 
38 2/10.2 1/10.5 6/ 3/12.0 4/12.3 5/12.1 
39 2/10.2 1/10.7 6/ 3/11.1 4/11.9 5/ 
40 2/10.1 1/10.7 6/ 3/10.9 4/12.0 5/14.7 
41 2/10.6 1/10.4 6/ 3/13.5 4/ 5/12.2 
42 2/10.4 1/10.3 6/ 3/ 4/14.1 5/13.6 
43 2/10.1 1/10.5 6/ 3/21.3 4/12.4 5/12.2 
44 2/10.6 1/12.0 6/ 3/13.7 4/12.0 5/12.1 
45 2/12.1 1/10.3 6/ 3/ 4/12.0 5/ 
46 2/10.5 1/10.6 6/ 4/ 3/12.1 5/14.1 
47 2/11.2 1/10.3 6/ 4/ 3/11.9 5/12.6 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 46 47 8 39 41 39 
time 483.1 481.5 127.3 458.7 490.5 486.0 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped

Best Heat Lap/Time for Recoil Box Stock: 
TYLER LIVINGSTON with 17/5:09.12

 -- Recoil Box Stock - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 18 5:16.62 TYLER LIVINGSTON 
2 2 16 5:19.13 MICHAEL NORR 
3 4 14 5:20.34 CHRISTINA FORNELL 
4 3 8 2:28.68 Bert Ellard 


- Recoil Box Stock -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ .9 2/ 1.3 3/ 1.5 4/ 2.5 
2 1/16.9 4/26.0 3/24.8 2/23.4 
3 1/16.9 2/16.9 3/21.9 4/25.1 
4 1/16.6 2/17.4 3/18.7 4/ 
5 1/18.3 2/17.2 3/20.3 4/22.3 
6 1/22.3 2/21.5 3/18.5 4/21.6 
7 1/21.1 2/27.9 3/23.1 4/23.4 
8 1/17.5 2/19.8 3/19.6 4/29.0 
9 1/20.0 2/17.7 3/ 4/ 
10 1/17.6 2/17.3 3/ 4/24.1 
11 1/17.7 2/18.7 4/ 3/27.3 
12 1/21.6 2/23.7 4/ 3/23.5 
13 1/19.5 2/ 4/ 3/ 
14 1/16.6 2/22.7 4/ 3/26.2 
15 1/16.7 2/22.4 4/ 3/23.9 
16 1/19.5 2/21.0 4/ 3/ 
17 1/16.4 2/ 4/ 3/26.4 
18 1/19.6 2/26.9 4/ 3/20.9 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 18 16 8 14 
time 316.6 319.1 148.6 320.3 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped


----------



## racer34v (Jan 5, 2006)

Jon-


When is the season over? Would you set it up as oval one week after the season is over?

Thanks
Alan


----------



## twbeutler (Jul 29, 2005)

i think the season is over april or may i will check with jon and get back to you. and i will check on the oval deal.


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

The H.S. race season will end when we have less than 15 people who want to race. So we can keep this season going as long as we want. Im sorry but the oval track will not be set up till maybe next season if we have any interest in it. The road course will be set up all summer for practice. I hope this answers all your questions.







racer34v said:


> Jon-
> 
> 
> When is the season over? Would you set it up as oval one week after the season is over?
> ...


----------



## racer34v (Jan 5, 2006)

thanks jon ,it does...... make sure to let us know on here when you throw the big circle down.... i'd be in for mod tc oval every week next fall.

thanks
alan


----------



## racer34v (Jan 5, 2006)

i know at *least* 2 other people that would.... i'm going to run dirt oval at my place this summer and i bet i could talk some guys into coming indoors when it turns cold again.

i had fun this winter i just dont turn right too well


----------



## cookie (Mar 11, 2006)

*snowy weather*

hope you guys show up to race regardless of the weather we are coming from lansing and at least 3 of us are coming and going to try and make it on time take it slow and steady make it safe but make sure you show up to race we will be ready don't let the weather scare you away hope to see you there i know i will make will you lol



cookie :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## twbeutler (Jul 29, 2005)

we will make it. oh thats right we live close. not too fare to go. ha ha ha


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

*Sunday Race Results 02-25-2007*

www.hobby-sports.com 2007
02-25-2007



Best Heat Lap/Time for Novice: 
MICHAEL NORR with 21/5:08.90

-- Novice - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 21 5:08.73 MICHAEL NORR 
2 3 20 5:04.64 CHRIS DUBOIS 
3 2 17 5:00.23 BILLY CARTER 
4 4 16 5:01.77 TREY UNDERWOOD 


- Novice -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ 1.4 4/ 2.2 3/ 2.0 2/ 1.6 
2 1/14.2 3/21.9 2/16.4 4/ 
3 1/12.0 3/17.9 2/17.8 4/29.3 
4 1/15.0 3/ 2/17.8 4/17.9 
5 1/14.2 3/15.5 2/14.8 4/15.6 
6 1/17.8 3/14.7 2/15.3 4/15.6 
7 1/14.1 3/21.3 2/15.3 4/17.1  
8 1/13.5 3/14.3 2/15.0 4/ 
9 1/18.3 3/19.6 2/17.9 4/32.5 
10 1/13.7 3/ 2/16.2 4/17.6 
11 1/15.1 3/23.6 2/14.3 4/18.9 
12 1/28.4 3/24.6 2/16.2 4/19.1 
13 1/14.0 3/15.7 2/16.2 4/18.2 
14 1/12.9 3/14.0 2/15.6 4/ 
15 1/14.0 3/23.9 2/15.6 4/16.4 
16 1/14.0 3/ 2/16.1 4/17.9 
17 1/13.9 3/19.4 2/16.2 4/19.3 
18 1/14.6 3/17.0 2/15.4 4/ 
19 1/17.6 3/17.8 2/14.5 4/23.3 
20 1/15.0 3/15.9 2/15.0 4/20.8 
21 1/14.3 3/ 2/ 4/ 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 21 17 20 16 
time 308.7 300.2 304.6 301.7 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped

Best Heat Lap/Time for Touring Stock: 
TAZ with 31/5:00.43

-- Touring Stock - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 2 32 5:02.86 JON S. www.hobby-sports.com 
2 1 32 5:02.93 TAZ 
3 3 31 5:00.13 MIKE RENIGER 
4 5 30 5:01.89 MICK LIVINGSTON 
5 4 30 5:02.55 TODD CARPENTER 
6 6 30 5:09.80 TODD BEUTLER 


- Touring Stock -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ .8 2/ 1.0 3/ 1.2 5/ 1.6 4/ 1.4 6/ 1.8 
2 5/12.3 1/10.4 2/10.5 6/12.0 3/11.0 4/11.2 
3 4/10.3 1/ 9.5 2/ 9.9 5/10.5 3/10.2 6/11.3 
4 4/ 9.7 1/ 9.6 2/ 9.6 5/10.0 3/ 9.6 6/10.7 
5 4/ 9.8 1/ 9.3 2/ 9.4 5/10.1 3/ 9.8 6/10.1 
6 4/ 9.1 1/ 9.6 2/ 9.6 5/10.1 3/ 9.8 6/10.5 
7 3/ 9.4 1/ 9.5 2/ 9.7 4/10.3 6/15.1 5/10.2 
8 3/ 9.6 1/ 9.5 2/ 9.5 4/10.0 6/ 9.5 5/10.2 
9 3/ 9.2 1/ 9.2 2/ 9.7 4/10.5 6/ 9.9 5/10.0 
10 3/ 9.3 1/ 9.5 2/ 9.6 4/10.0 5/10.4 6/ 
11 3/ 9.3 1/ 9.8 2/ 9.7 4/ 9.7 5/ 6/11.8 
12 3/11.8 1/10.0 2/10.1 4/10.2 5/11.1 6/11.4 
13 3/ 9.9 1/ 9.5 2/ 9.7 4/10.3 5/ 9.8 6/10.4 
14 3/ 9.5 1/ 9.6 2/ 9.5 4/10.0 5/10.4 6/10.2 
15 3/ 9.5 1/ 9.4 2/ 9.5 4/ 5/11.1 6/10.9 
16 3/ 9.3 1/ 9.9 2/ 9.8 4/10.8 5/10.1 6/10.1 
17 3/ 9.3 1/ 9.4 2/ 9.7 4/10.1 5/ 9.5 6/11.0 
18 3/ 9.3 1/ 9.8 2/ 9.6 4/11.0 5/ 9.6 6/10.4 
19 3/ 9.9 1/ 9.6 2/ 9.7 4/10.8 5/10.2 6/10.2 
20 3/ 9.5 1/ 9.6 2/ 9.6 4/ 9.9 5/ 9.9 6/10.3 
21 3/ 9.3 1/ 9.6 2/ 9.9 4/ 9.9 5/ 9.7 6/ 
22 3/ 9.4 1/ 9.7 2/ 9.7 4/10.4 5/11.6 6/11.2 
23 3/ 9.6 1/ 9.5 2/ 9.7 4/10.1 5/ 9.6 6/10.3 
24 2/ 9.4 1/ 9.9 3/12.7 4/ 9.9 5/ 9.7 6/10.1 
25 2/10.2 1/ 9.5 3/10.0 4/10.4 5/ 9.9 6/10.7 
26 2/ 9.3 1/ 9.7 3/10.1 4/ 9.7 5/ 9.6 6/10.5 
27 2/ 9.6 1/ 9.6 3/10.0 5/11.7 4/11.0 6/10.5 
28 2/ 9.5 1/ 9.9 3/ 9.9 5/10.2 4/ 9.9 6/10.1 
29 2/ 9.5 1/ 9.7 3/ 9.6 5/ 9.7 4/ 9.8 6/10.5 
30 2/ 9.6 1/ 9.6 3/11.9 5/11.1 4/10.0 6/11.2 
31 2/ 9.5 1/10.9 3/ 9.7 5/10.0 4/11.1 6/10.2 
32 2/ 9.6 1/10.0 3/ 5/ 4/ 6/10.4 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 32 32 31 30 30 30 
time 302.9 302.8 300.1 302.5 301.8 309.7 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped

-- Touring Stock - B Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 29 5:04.93 RAT MAN 
2 5 28 5:05.73 ERV 
3 4 27 5:01.16 JERRIT TYLER 
4 3 27 5:10.93 JIM LESK 
5 6 26 5:06.13 JAMIE 
6 2 15 4:07.12 PAT STROLE 


- Touring Stock -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ 1.0 3/ 1.3 2/ 1.2 4/ 1.7 5/ 1.7 6/ 1.9 
2 1/10.7 4/14.2 2/11.6 3/12.5 6/17.8 5/15.9 
3 1/10.5 4/11.3 2/11.1 3/11.2 6/11.1 5/11.4 
4 1/10.9 4/11.0 2/11.4 3/10.9 6/10.9 5/10.8 
5 1/10.4 6/ 2/10.3 3/11.5 5/11.2 4/10.8 
6 1/10.7 6/22.9 2/10.1 3/11.0 4/10.9 5/ 
7 1/10.7 6/11.5 2/10.4 3/10.7 4/10.6 5/15.0 
8 1/10.6 6/11.5 2/12.4 3/10.9 4/11.1 5/12.2 
9 1/10.5 6/ 2/11.8 3/11.2 4/11.1 5/16.2 
10 1/11.1 6/ 2/11.1 3/10.9 4/10.9 5/11.1 
11 1/10.7 6/ 2/11.6 3/11.3 4/ 5/10.8 
12 1/11.1 6/39.2 2/10.2 3/10.6 4/12.1 5/12.2 
13 1/10.4 6/ 2/10.9 3/11.6 4/10.9 5/11.0 
14 1/10.8 6/18.8 3/ 2/11.5 4/10.6 5/ 
15 1/11.0 6/ 4/22.5 2/11.6 3/11.2 5/18.2 
16 1/10.6 6/24.3 4/11.5 2/11.5 3/10.6 5/13.4 
17 1/10.7 6/11.2 4/12.2 2/11.6 3/11.2 5/11.0 
18 1/10.5 6/11.4 4/11.3 2/ 3/11.1 5/10.8 
19 1/11.9 6/ 4/10.7 2/12.3 3/10.7 5/11.3 
20 1/10.8 6/22.6 4/11.3 2/11.4 3/10.9 5/11.0 
21 1/10.6 6/11.9 4/11.8 2/11.3 3/11.0 5/10.7 
22 1/10.9 6/ 4/11.0 3/12.5 2/10.9 5/11.7 
23 1/10.6 6/23.4 4/10.9 3/11.0 2/11.1 5/11.1 
24 1/11.1 6/ 4/ 3/11.7 2/10.5 5/10.8 
25 1/11.0 6/ 4/17.2 3/12.0 2/11.0 5/11.6 
26 1/11.3 6/ 4/11.5 3/11.7 2/10.6 5/ 
27 1/11.2 6/ 4/11.0 3/11.8 2/11.2 5/12.8 
28 1/10.7 6/ 4/11.4 3/11.6 2/10.5 5/10.4 
29 1/10.7 6/ 4/11.3 3/ 2/11.0 5/10.9 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 29 15 27 27 28 26 
time 304.9 247.1 310.9 301.1 305.7 306.1 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped

-- Touring Stock - C Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 5 29 5:07.06 BRIAN EDICK 
2 2 26 5:04.45 "C.D" 
3 3  23 5:13.14 LARRY DUBOIS 
4 4 21 5:00.23 T HAYES 
5 1 14 2:32.15 JUSTIN RENIGER 
-- 6 --- DNS --- ALLEN NAGLE 


- Touring Stock -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ .9 2/ 1.1 3/ 1.5 5/ 2.0 4/ 1.8 
2 1/10.7 2/11.6 5/15.5 4/13.2 3/11.7 
3 1/11.7 2/10.9 5/13.0 4/12.9 3/10.7 
4 2/12.1 3/13.4 5/12.8 4/13.5 1/11.0 
5 2/11.5 3/11.1 5/13.1 4/13.7 1/10.8 
6 2/10.9 3/14.1 5/ 4/ 1/10.5 
7 2/10.7 3/12.3 4/12.4 5/20.9 1/10.3 
8 2/11.6 3/10.8 4/13.6 5/ 1/10.5 
9 2/10.9 3/10.7 4/12.5 5/14.5 1/10.1 
10 2/13.3 3/11.0 4/ 5/16.0 1/10.5 
11 2/11.0 3/11.0 4/16.5 5/ 1/11.4 
12 2/11.1 3/11.9 4/13.3 5/14.7 1/10.7 
13 2/14.0 3/ 4/12.1 5/13.5 1/10.4 
14 2/11.1 3/12.9 4/14.7 5/14.3 1/11.3 
15 2/ 3/12.2 4/ 5/13.5 1/10.5 
16 3/ 2/12.4 4/13.5 5/ 1/11.8 
17 3/ 2/12.9 4/15.3 5/18.4 1/11.0 
18 4/ 2/12.2 3/12.5 5/14.4 1/11.0 
19 4/ 2/13.0 3/ 5/ 1/10.9 
20 5/ 2/11.9 3/22.1 4/15.7 1/10.8 
21 5/ 2/11.3 3/13.6 4/14.5 1/10.8 
22 5/ 2/ 3/ 4/13.8 1/10.5 
23 5/ 2/12.6 3/14.2 4/ 1/10.8 
24 5/ 2/12.6 3/13.5 4/16.8 1/11.9 
25 5/ 2/12.3 3/13.3 4/14.1 1/10.4 
26 5/ 2/13.3 3/14.0 4/ 1/11.2 
27 5/ 2/12.2 3/ 4/14.4 1/10.8 
28 5/ 2/11.5 3/13.8 4/14.2 1/10.8 
29 5/ 2/ 3/15.3 4/ 1/10.8 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 14 26 23 21 29 
time 152.1 304.4 313.1 300.2 307.0 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped

Best Heat Lap/Time for Touring 19-Turn: 
JEFF COOK with 32/5:08.59

-- Touring 19-Turn - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 32 5:00.74 JEFF COOK 
2 2 28 5:09.47 TODD CARPENTER 
3 3 7 1:17.80 RAT MAN 


- Touring 19-Turn -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ .9 2/ 1.0 3/ 1.3 
2 1/ 9.6 2/10.3 3/11.7 
3 1/ 9.1 2/10.6 3/11.5 
4 1/ 9.4 2/10.3 3/11.7  
5 1/ 9.4 2/13.9 3/ 
6 1/ 9.4 2/10.1 3/11.9 
7 1/ 9.3 2/10.5 3/13.8 
8 1/ 9.8 2/ 3/ 
9 1/ 9.9 2/10.7 3/15.5 
10 1/ 9.5 2/10.3 3/ 
11 1/ 9.8 2/11.7 3/ 
12 1/10.1 2/11.6 3/ 
13 1/ 9.5 2/10.8 3/ 
14 1/ 9.4 2/10.3 3/ 
15 1/ 9.4 2/ 3/ 
16 1/ 9.5 2/12.6 3/ 
17 1/ 9.4 2/13.8 3/ 
18 1/ 9.6 2/11.1 3/ 
19 1/ 9.7 2/10.9 3/ 
20 1/ 9.7 2/ 3/ 
21 1/ 9.7 2/16.7 3/ 
22 1/ 9.8 2/ 3/ 
23 1/ 9.8 2/15.4 3/ 
24 1/ 9.6 2/10.3 3/ 
25 1/ 9.4 2/11.1 3/ 
26 1/ 9.7 2/10.0 3/ 
27 1/ 9.4 2/10.2 3/ 
28 1/ 9.9 2/11.3 3/ 
29 1/10.0 2/10.6 3/ 
30 1/ 9.7 2/10.4 3/ 
31 1/ 9.9 2/10.4 3/ 
32 1/ 9.8 2/11.3 3/ 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 32 28 7 
time 300.7 309.4 77.8 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped

Best Heat Lap/Time for 1/12 Stock: 
KAI GOFF with 51/8:06.74

-- 1/12 Stock - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 52 8:04.57 KAI GOFF 
2 2 51 8:05.92 TROY SCHROEDER 
3 3 51 8:06.83 TAZ 
4 4 44 8:07.64 SCOTT GOFF 
5 5 23 4:01.93 PAT STROLE 


- 1/12 Stock -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ .9 2/ 1.1 3/ 1.5 4/ 1.6 5/ 2.2 
2 1/ 9.2 2/ 9.6 3/10.6 4/10.7 5/10.4 
3 1/ 9.1 2/ 9.7 5/15.1 4/14.5 3/ 9.8 
4 1/ 9.1 2/ 9.6 5/ 9.5 4/ 9.5 3/10.2 
5 1/ 9.2 2/ 9.4 4/ 9.6 5/ 3/10.2 
6 1/ 9.2 2/ 9.0 4/ 9.2 5/11.9 3/10.6 
7 1/ 9.3 2/ 9.5 4/ 8.9 5/11.0 3/10.2 
8 1/ 9.1 2/ 9.1 3/ 8.9 5/ 9.8 4/ 
9 1/ 9.1 2/ 9.4 3/ 9.4 5/ 9.5 4/10.9 
10 1/ 9.3 2/ 9.2 3/ 5/10.2 4/10.3 
11 1/ 9.1 2/10.7 3/10.0 5/ 9.8 4/ 9.6 
12 1/ 9.2 2/ 9.5 3/ 9.4 5/10.4 4/ 9.9 
13 1/ 9.4 2/ 9.3 3/ 9.2 5/ 9.8 4/ 9.9 
14 1/ 9.1 2/ 9.6 3/ 9.4 5/ 9.6 4/10.2 
15 1/ 9.3 2/ 9.4 3/ 9.2 5/10.0 4/10.3 
16 1/ 9.4 2/ 9.6 3/ 9.1 5/ 4/10.9 
17 1/ 9.3 2/ 9.3 3/ 9.5 5/11.1 4/10.6 
18 1/ 9.3 2/10.4 3/ 9.1 5/ 9.7 4/ 
19 1/ 9.4 2/ 9.3 3/ 9.9 5/10.2 4/12.6 
20 1/ 9.1 2/ 9.8 3/ 9.4 4/10.3 5/12.2 
21 1/ 9.6 2/ 9.6 3/ 9.4 4/ 9.7 5/13.4 
22 1/ 9.2 2/ 9.3 3/ 9.3 4/10.3 5/ 
23 1/ 9.4 2/ 9.4 3/ 9.3 4/10.2 5/11.9 
24 1/ 9.3 2/ 9.6 3/ 9.4 4/10.2 5/10.8 
25 1/ 9.4 2/10.0 3/ 9.3 4/11.5 5/11.3 
26 1/ 9.6 2/ 9.6 3/ 9.4 4/10.3 5/12.5 
27 1/ 9.4 2/ 9.5 3/ 9.5 4/ 5/ 
28 1/ 9.5 2/ 9.4 3/ 9.7 4/12.5 5/ 
29 1/ 9.5 2/ 9.6 3/ 9.5 4/13.3 5/ 
30 1/ 9.4 2/ 9.3 3/ 9.2 4/ 9.8 5/ 
31 1/ 9.4 2/ 9.5 3/ 9.3 4/ 5/ 
32 1/ 9.4 2/ 9.5 3/ 9.4 4/17.8 5/ 
33 1/ 9.5 2/ 9.5 3/ 9.5 4/ 9.8 5/ 
34 1/ 9.4 2/11.3 3/ 9.3 4/10.5 5/ 
35 1/ 9.7 2/ 3/10.0 4/10.3 5/ 
36 1/ 9.5 2/10.2 3/ 9.4 4/10.2 5/ 
37 1/ 9.7 2/ 9.8 3/ 9.7 4/ 5/ 
38 1/ 9.8 2/ 9.8 3/10.1 4/17.2 5/ 
39 1/ 9.4 2/ 9.4 3/ 9.7 4/11.3 5/ 
40 1/ 9.4 2/ 9.9 3/ 9.7 4/10.4 5/ 
41 1/ 9.5 2/ 9.3 3/ 9.3 4/ 5/ 
42 1/ 9.6 2/ 9.6 3/ 9.4 4/12.6 5/ 
43 1/ 9.5 2/ 9.4 3/ 9.4 4/13.8 5/ 
44 1/ 9.6 2/ 9.6 3/ 9.5 4/ 9.9 5/ 
45 1/ 9.7 2/10.0 3/ 9.7 4/11.5 5/ 
46 1/ 9.8 2/ 9.5 3/ 9.9 4/ 5/ 
47 1/ 9.7 2/ 9.6 3/ 9.7 4/19.3 5/ 
48 1/ 9.6 2/ 9.7 3/ 9.3 4/ 5/ 
49 1/10.5 3/10.2 2/ 9.8 4/13.3 5/ 
50 1/ 9.5 3/ 9.5 2/ 9.6 4/10.2 5/ 
51 1/ 9.8 3/10.0 2/ 9.8 4/10.1 5/ 
52 1/ 9.6 2/10.2 3/11.5 4/ 9.9 5/ 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 52 51 51 44 23 
time 484.5 485.9 486.8 487.6 241.9 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped

Best Heat Lap/Time for Recoil Box Stock: 
KEN ZACHER with 20/5:16.17

-- Recoil Box Stock - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 3 19 5:00.90 T.J. LIVINGSTON 
2 2 19 5:12.96 MICHAEL NORR 
3 1 18 5:18.57 KEN ZACHER 
4 4 4 0:51.39 JUSTIN RENIGER 


- Recoil Box Stock -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 3/ 1.7 2/ 1.6 1/ 1.5 4/ 5.6 
2 2/17.0 4/19.8 1/15.9 3/15.7 
3 3/21.3 4/19.9 1/15.8 2/15.0 
4 4/18.0 3/14.6 1/16.4 2/14.9 
5 3/15.4 2/15.1 1/16.0 4/ 
6 3/17.5 2/15.9 1/16.0 4/ 
7 3/21.7 2/21.1 1/15.9 4/ 
8 3/15.6 2/19.7 1/16.3 4/ 
9 3/15.8 2/16.0 1/16.4 4/ 
10 3/ 2/18.2 1/16.2 4/ 
11 3/20.7 2/ 1/16.9 4/ 
12 2/15.9 3/19.2 1/15.7 4/ 
13 3/19.8 2/16.4 1/21.2 4/ 
14 3/19.5 2/17.4 1/16.8 4/ 
15 3/17.7 2/14.9 1/15.7 4/ 
16 3/16.1 2/15.3 1/15.0 4/ 
17 3/ 2/16.0 1/16.7 4/ 
18 3/28.3 2/17.1 1/19.8 4/ 
19 3/15.4 2/18.0 1/15.9 4/ 
19 3/20.4 2/15.7 1/ 4/ 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 18 19 19 4 
time 318.5 312.9 300.8 51.3 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

*Sunday Race Results 03-04-2007*

www.hobby-sports.com 2007
03-04-2007



Best Heat Lap/Time for Novice: 
BILLY CARTER with 21/5:06.62

-- Novice - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 21 5:03.83 BILLY CARTER 
2 2 17 5:18.10 CHRIS DUBOIS 
3 3 7 5:15.94 ALYSSA ZACHER 
4 4 5 5:18.96 MIKE ELLARD 


- Novice -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ 1.1 2/ 1.9 3/ 3.3 4/ 9.8 
2 1/15.3 2/19.5 3/ 4/ 
3 1/14.1 2/20.7 3/ 4/ 
4 1/14.8 2/ 3/55.0 4/ 
5 1/16.0 2/24.3 3/ 4/ 
6 1/12.9 2/16.8 3/ 4/70.2 
7 1/20.2 2/17.5 3/ 4/ 
8 1/15.8 2/17.4 3/59.1 4/ 
9 1/16.6 2/22.5 3/ 4/ 
10 1/15.0 2/ 3/36.8 4/ 
11 1/14.1 2/22.2 3/ 4/84.9 
12 1/13.4 2/15.3 3/ 4/ 
13 1/15.7 2/19.5 3/46.4 4/ 
14 1/16.3 2/18.7 3/ 4/ 
15 1/15.3 2/ 3/ 4/ 
16 1/13.1 2/16.0 3/ 4/77.8 
17 1/19.3 2/24.3 3/55.4 4/ 
18 1/13.0 2/ 3/ 4/ 
19 1/13.0 2/18.8 3/ 4/ 
20 1/13.5 2/21.5 3/ 4/ 
21 1/14.3 2/20.3 3/59.7 4/76.1 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 21 17 7 5 
time 303.8 318.0 315.9 318.9 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped

Best Heat Lap/Time for Touring Stock: 
JON S. with 34/5:06.39

-- Touring Stock - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 35 5:07.56 JON S. www.hobby-sports.com 
2 3 34 5:01.66 JASON BLADES HACKER BODYZ 
3 2 34 5:02.67 MIKE RENIGER 
4 4 33 5:05.42 TODD CARPENTER 
5 6 14 2:40.62 PAT STROLE 
6 5 4 0:32.61 TODD BEUTLER 


- Touring Stock -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ .9 2/ 1.0 3/ 1.3 4/ 1.6 5/ 2.1 6/ 2.2 
2 1/ 9.2 2/ 9.6 3/ 9.6 4/ 9.6 5/10.4 6/11.3 
3 1/ 9.0 2/ 8.9 3/ 8.9 4/ 9.3 5/10.2 6/10.4 
4 1/ 8.8 2/ 8.7 3/ 8.9 4/ 9.0 5/ 9.7 6/10.3 
5 1/ 8.7 3/10.2 2/ 9.0 4/ 9.3 5/ 6/ 
6 1/ 8.8 3/ 9.1 2/ 8.8 4/ 9.4 5/ 6/ 
7 1/ 9.1 3/ 8.8 2/ 8.9 4/ 9.2 6/ 5/25.5 
8 1/ 8.7 3/ 8.7 2/ 8.9 4/ 9.2 6/ 5/10.7 
9 1/ 8.8 3/ 8.9 2/ 8.8 4/ 9.3 6/ 5/ 
10 1/ 9.1 3/ 8.9 2/ 9.0 4/ 9.4 6/ 5/13.3 
11 1/ 9.0 3/ 8.9 2/ 9.0 4/ 9.5 6/ 5/11.8 
12 1/ 8.9 3/ 9.2 2/ 9.1 4/ 9.3 6/ 5/10.3 
13 1/ 8.6 3/ 8.9 2/ 8.9 4/10.2 6/ 5/10.2 
14 1/ 9.3 3/ 9.1 2/ 9.3 4/ 9.0 6/ 5/ 
15 1/ 9.0 3/ 9.5 2/ 8.8 4/ 9.5 6/ 5/12.1 
16 1/ 8.7 3/ 9.4 2/ 8.9 4/ 9.2 6/ 5/11.1 
17 1/ 8.5 3/ 9.0 2/ 9.0 4/ 9.2 6/ 5/10.2 
18 1/ 9.6 3/ 9.1 2/ 9.2 4/ 9.1 6/ 5/10.5 
19 1/ 8.9 3/ 8.8 2/ 9.1 4/ 9.1 6/ 5/ 
20 1/ 9.0 3/ 8.9 2/ 9.1 4/ 9.9 6/ 5/ 
21 1/ 9.0 3/ 9.1 2/ 9.1 4/ 9.3 6/ 5/ 
22 1/ 9.1 3/ 8.9 2/ 9.2 4/ 6/ 5/ 
23 1/ 8.8 3/ 9.2 2/ 9.0 4/ 9.6 6/ 5/ 
24 1/ 8.8 3/ 8.9 2/ 9.1 4/ 9.2 6/ 5/ 
25 1/ 8.8 3/ 8.9 2/ 9.0 4/ 9.0 6/ 5/ 
26 1/ 9.2 3/ 8.9 2/ 9.2 4/ 9.4 6/ 5/ 
27 1/ 8.9 3/ 8.8 2/ 9.1 4/ 8.9 6/ 5/ 
28 1/ 8.8 3/ 9.0 2/ 9.0 4/ 9.1 6/ 5/ 
29 1/ 9.7 3/ 9.1 2/ 9.2 4/ 9.3 6/ 5/ 
30 1/ 9.2 3/ 8.8 2/ 9.0 4/ 9.2 6/ 5/ 
31 1/ 9.1 3/ 9.9 2/ 9.1 4/12.4 6/ 5/ 
32 1/ 8.9 3/ 9.5 2/ 9.1 4/ 9.7 6/ 5/ 
33 1/ 9.0 3/ 9.2 2/ 9.2 4/ 9.8 6/ 5/ 
34 1/ 9.1 3/ 8.9 2/ 9.2 4/ 9.5 6/ 5/ 
35 1/ 9.0 3/ 2/ 4/ 6/ 5/ 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 35 34 34 33 4 14 
time 307.5 302.6 301.6 305.4 32.6 160.6 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped

-- Touring Stock - B Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 31 5:08.76 ROBERT LAMMOTT 
2 5 30 5:02.73 RAT MAN 
3 6 29 5:08.33 JOHN MULLEN 
4 2 28 5:02.96 MICK LIVINGSTON 
5 4 20 3:36.55 JIM LESK 
6 3 19 3:02.60 ERV 


- Touring Stock -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ .9 2/ 1.0 3/ 1.2 4/ 1.7 5/ 1.7 6/ 2.1 
2 3/12.1 6/ 1/11.1 5/16.2 2/11.0 4/11.6 
3 3/10.1 6/ 1/ 9.9 5/10.9 2/10.0 4/10.9  
4 2/10.2 6/35.7 1/10.0 5/10.6 3/11.0 4/10.4 
5 2/10.1 6/10.1 1/10.1 5/ 9.6 3/ 9.9 4/10.5 
6 3/11.3 6/ 9.4 1/ 9.7 5/10.8 2/10.6 4/11.1 
7 3/10.2 6/ 9.6 1/10.4 5/ 9.7 2/ 9.7 4/ 9.9 
8 3/ 9.7 6/ 9.4 1/ 9.9 5/ 9.6 2/ 9.6 4/10.3 
9 3/ 9.7 6/ 9.5 1/ 9.9 5/10.7 2/ 9.8 4/10.3 
10 3/ 9.6 6/ 9.5 1/ 9.7 5/ 9.6 2/ 9.5 4/10.2 
11 3/10.0 6/14.4 1/ 9.9 5/10.9 2/ 9.8 4/10.7 
12 3/10.0 6/ 9.6 1/ 9.6 5/ 9.8 2/10.2 4/10.1 
13 3/ 9.8 6/10.1 1/10.4 5/ 9.7 2/ 9.6 4/11.0 
14 3/10.1 6/ 9.8 1/ 9.7 5/ 2/ 9.7 4/10.1 
15 3/10.1 6/ 9.6 1/ 9.7 5/13.0 2/ 9.5 4/11.0 
16 3/10.0 6/ 9.6 1/10.1 5/15.2 2/10.4 4/10.3 
17 2/10.1 6/10.3 1/10.7 5/12.2 3/13.7 4/11.1 
18 2/10.0 6/ 9.4 1/10.0 5/10.1 3/10.1 4/ 
19 2/ 9.8 6/10.4 1/ 9.6 5/10.3 3/ 9.7 4/10.6 
20 1/10.1 6/16.1 3/ 5/10.6 2/16.8 4/13.1 
21 1/10.3 6/ 9.5 4/ 5/ 2/ 9.9 3/12.3 
22 1/ 9.9 5/ 9.8 6/ 4/14.4 2/ 9.8 3/10.9 
23 1/ 9.7 4/10.1 6/ 5/ 2/10.3 3/12.1 
24 1/10.4 4/ 9.7 6/ 5/ 2/10.0 3/11.1 
25 1/10.4 4/10.7 6/ 5/ 2/10.0 3/12.1 
26 1/10.2 4/ 9.3 6/ 5/ 2/ 9.6 3/10.3 
27 1/10.0 4/ 9.9 6/ 5/ 2/ 9.7 3/10.5 
28 1/10.0 4/ 9.6 6/ 5/ 2/ 9.9 3/10.1 
29 1/10.4 4/ 9.8 6/ 5/ 2/10.0 3/11.0 
30 1/10.7 4/ 9.9 6/ 5/ 2/ 9.9 3/11.1 
31 1/11.2 4/ 6/ 5/ 2/ 3/ 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 31 28 19 20 30 29 
time 308.7 302.9 182.6 216.5 302.7 308.3 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped

-- Touring Stock - C Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 28 5:04.99 JAMIE COOK 
2 4 25 5:07.12 T HAYES 
3 3 24 5:00.99 LARRY DUBOIS 
4 2 8 1:27.87 AIR CONDE 
5 5 1 0:02.88 ALLEN NAGLE 


- Touring Stock -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ .8 2/ 1.0 3/ 1.5 4/ 1.9 5/ 2.8 
2 1/11.2 2/12.7 4/14.6 3/12.6 5/ 
3 1/10.7 2/11.4 4/11.2 3/11.5 5/ 
4 1/10.6 2/11.4 4/11.5 3/11.4 5/ 
5 1/11.4 2/11.4 4/14.7 3/11.5 5/ 
6 1/10.3 3/14.4 4/ 2/11.9 5/ 
7 1/11.4 3/13.0 4/14.2 2/11.3 5/ 
8 1/10.5 3/12.2 4/12.1 2/12.0 5/ 
9 1/10.9 3/ 4/11.5 2/12.5 5/ 
10 1/10.3 4/ 3/12.3 2/11.9 5/ 
11 1/10.4 4/ 3/14.8 2/ 5/ 
12 1/10.6 4/ 3/ 2/12.2 5/ 
13 1/11.1 4/ 3/17.6 2/13.6 5/ 
14 1/10.9 4/ 3/11.3 2/12.4 5/ 
15 1/10.6 4/ 3/11.7 2/11.8 5/ 
16 1/13.1 4/ 3/16.6 2/12.2 5/ 
17 1/12.0 4/ 3/ 2/13.2 5/ 
18 1/10.2 4/ 3/14.2 2/12.3 5/ 
19 1/16.9 4/ 3/11.7 2/12.9 5/ 
20 1/10.4 4/ 3/11.1 2/13.0 5/ 
21 1/10.5 4/ 3/10.8 2/ 5/ 
22 1/13.0 4/ 3/11.3 2/13.8 5/ 
23 1/11.8 4/ 3/16.6 2/18.7 5/ 
24 1/10.3 4/ 3/11.7 2/12.4 5/ 
25 1/10.9 4/ 3/11.6 2/12.4 5/ 
26 1/11.5 4/ 3/11.6 2/ 5/ 
27 1/10.6 4/ 3/13.7 2/13.8 5/ 
28 1/10.7 4/ 3/ 2/12.5 5/ 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 28 8 24 25 1 
time 304.9 87.8 300.9 307.1 2.8 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped

Best Heat Lap/Time for Touring 19-Turn: 
JEFF COOK with 34/5:02.62

-- Touring 19-Turn - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 35 5:07.59 JEFF COOK 
2 3 31 5:08.35 AUSTIN TIPPS 
3 2 11 3:32.75 TODD CARPENTER 


- Touring 19-Turn -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ .8 2/ 1.2 3/ 1.5 
2 1/ 9.1 2/ 9.6 3/11.2 
3 1/ 8.2 2/ 9.7 3/ 9.5 
4 1/ 8.7 2/10.0 3/10.4 
5 1/ 8.6 2/10.6 3/ 9.4 
6 1/ 8.4 3/ 2/10.3 
7 1/ 8.6 3/ 2/ 
8 1/12.3 3/28.3 2/14.4 
9 1/ 8.9 3/10.3 2/ 9.9 
10 1/ 9.0 3/ 2/ 9.9 
11 1/ 8.6 3/ 2/ 9.8 
12 1/ 8.8 3/ 2/ 9.8 
13 1/ 9.1 3/ 2/ 9.6 
14 1/ 8.6 3/ 2/ 9.8 
15 1/ 8.9 3/ 2/ 9.5 
16 1/ 8.9 3/ 2/12.4 
17 1/12.3 3/ 2/ 
18 1/ 8.9 3/ 2/ 9.7 
19 1/ 8.7 3/ 2/ 9.9 
20 1/ 8.7 3/ 2/ 9.5  
21 1/ 8.8 3/04.2 2/ 9.3 
22 1/ 8.7 3/ 9.2 2/11.7 
23 1/ 9.0 3/ 9.3 2/ 9.5 
24 1/ 8.8 3/ 9.7 2/ 9.7 
25 1/ 9.4 3/ 2/ 9.8 
26 1/ 8.8 3/ 2/ 
27 1/ 9.0 3/ 2/10.7 
28 1/ 8.7 3/ 2/ 9.5 
29 1/ 8.6 3/ 2/ 9.7 
30 1/ 8.5 3/ 2/ 9.5 
31 1/ 8.7 3/ 2/10.3 
32 1/ 8.7 3/ 2/ 9.7 
33 1/ 8.7 3/ 2/10.4 
34 1/ 8.6 3/ 2/ 
35 1/ 9.3 3/ 2/10.5 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 35 11 31 
time 307.5 212.7 308.3 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped

Best Heat Lap/Time for 1/12 Stock: 
TROY SCHROEDER with 53/8:02.22

-- 1/12 Stock - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 55 8:09.08 TROY SCHROEDER 
2 2 54 8:06.21 KAI GOFF 
3 3 26 3:51.59 PAT STROHL 
4 6 17 3:26.77 KAMERAN GOFF 
-- 5 --- DNS --- LARRY BADACH 
-- 4 --- DNS --- TODD BEUTLER 
-- 7 --- DNS --- SCOTT GOFF 


- 1/12 Stock -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ .7 2/ 1.0 3/ 1.4 4/ 1.5 
2 1/ 8.9 2/ 9.2 3/10.4 4/12.2 
3 1/ 8.7 2/ 8.7 3/ 9.1 4/10.3 
4 1/ 8.6 2/ 8.7 3/ 9.2 4/10.1 
5 1/ 8.4 2/ 8.5 3/ 8.6 4/ 
6 1/ 8.5 2/ 8.7 3/ 9.3 4/11.8 
7 1/ 8.5 2/ 8.5 3/ 8.6 4/10.4 
8 1/ 9.1 2/ 8.7 3/ 8.7 4/11.3 
9 1/ 8.7 2/ 8.6 3/ 9.1 4/ 
10 1/ 9.5 2/ 9.1 3/ 9.1 4/14.6 
11 1/ 8.9 2/ 8.8 3/ 8.6 4/12.3 
12 3/14.9 2/14.4 1/ 9.4 4/12.9 
13 3/ 8.9 2/ 8.9 1/ 8.9 4/ 
14 3/ 9.5 2/ 8.9 1/ 8.6 4/ 
15 3/ 9.0 2/ 9.0 1/10.0 4/21.9 
16 3/ 8.9 2/ 8.8 1/ 8.5 4/11.5 
17 3/ 8.8 2/ 8.7 1/ 8.6 4/12.2 
18 3/ 8.5 2/ 8.6 1/ 8.9 4/ 
19 3/ 8.6 2/ 8.5 1/ 8.9 4/11.4 
20 1/ 9.5 3/13.3 2/11.4 4/15.2 
21 1/ 8.8 3/ 8.8 2/ 9.4 4/11.6 
22 1/ 8.7 3/ 8.6 2/ 8.8 4/ 
23 1/ 9.4 3/ 9.4 2/10.0 4/14.6 
24 1/ 8.8 3/ 8.9 2/ 8.9 4/ 
25 1/ 8.9 3/ 9.1 2/ 9.2 4/ 
26 1/ 8.8 3/ 8.7 2/ 8.8 4/ 
27 1/ 8.8 2/ 8.9 3/ 4/ 
28 1/ 8.9 2/ 8.7 3/ 4/ 
29 1/ 8.8 2/ 9.0 3/ 4/ 
30 1/ 9.0 2/ 9.3 3/ 4/ 
31 1/ 8.7 2/ 8.8 3/ 4/ 
32 1/ 8.8 2/ 9.2 3/ 4/ 
33 1/ 8.8 2/ 8.8 3/ 4/ 
34 1/ 8.8 2/ 8.9 3/ 4/ 
35 1/ 9.2 2/ 8.7 3/ 4/ 
36 1/ 9.0 2/ 8.7 3/ 4/ 
37 1/ 8.9 2/ 8.6 3/ 4/ 
38 1/ 8.9 2/ 8.7 3/ 4/ 
39 1/ 8.8 2/ 9.0 3/ 4/ 
40 1/ 8.6 2/ 9.0 3/ 4/ 
41 1/ 8.8 2/ 8.8 3/ 4/ 
42 1/ 8.9 2/ 8.8 3/ 4/ 
43 1/ 9.1 2/ 8.8 3/ 4/ 
44 1/ 8.9 2/ 9.5 3/ 4/ 
45 1/ 8.9 2/ 8.8 3/ 4/ 
46 1/ 8.8 2/ 9.0 3/ 4/ 
47 1/ 9.1 2/ 8.8 3/ 4/ 
48 1/ 8.9 2/ 8.8 3/ 4/ 
49 1/ 8.8 2/10.5 3/ 4/ 
50 1/ 8.9 2/ 9.1 3/ 4/ 
51 1/ 8.9 2/ 9.3 3/ 4/ 
52 1/ 8.8 2/ 9.2 3/ 4/ 
53 1/ 8.9 2/ 9.2 3/ 4/ 
54 1/ 9.2 2/ 9.6 3/ 4/ 
55 1/ 9.1 2/ 3/ 4/ 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 55 54 26 17 
time 489.0 486.2 231.5 206.7 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped

Best Heat Lap/Time for Recoil Box Stock: 
RON TROBAUGH with 26/5:09.64

-- Recoil Box Stock - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 24 5:03.78 RON TROBAUGH 
2 2 24 5:08.29 KEN ZACHER 
3 3 21 5:02.18 KYLE MUNSON 
4 4 20 5:13.64 TYLER LIVINGSTON 
-- 5 --- DNS --- Bert Ellard 


- Recoil Box Stock -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ 1.6 2/ 1.6 3/ 1.9 4/ 2.0 
2 3/15.8 1/13.8 2/15.4 4/18.3 
3 2/12.0 1/13.2 3/13.9 4/17.6 
4 1/12.6 3/18.0 2/13.4 4/14.8 
5 1/12.4 3/12.3 2/13.0 4/ 
6 1/13.2 2/13.5 3/16.5 4/19.4 
7 1/11.9 2/13.1 3/ 4/17.3 
8 1/12.0 2/12.7 3/17.5 4/ 
9 1/12.7 2/12.8 3/14.2 4/15.5 
10 1/12.3 2/12.8 3/14.7 4/17.0 
11 1/12.5 2/13.9 3/15.4 4/15.8 
12 1/14.2 2/14.1 3/16.0 4/16.0 
13 1/12.9 2/13.1 3/13.7 4/14.6 
14 1/12.4 2/12.7 3/15.8 4/ 
15 1/13.7 2/12.5 3/ 4/14.9 
16 1/12.5 2/12.1 3/14.7 4/15.3 
17 1/12.0 2/14.1 3/14.0 4/15.3 
18 1/13.0 2/13.0 3/13.9 4/ 
19 1/13.0 2/12.1 3/14.1 4/20.0 
20 1/12.7 2/11.8 3/14.6 4/14.3 
21 1/12.0 2/15.5 3/17.4 4/15.2 
22 1/18.8 2/12.6 3/14.9 4/17.2 
23 1/14.3 2/13.3 3/16.0 4/16.4 
24 1/12.2 2/12.4 3/ 4/15.9 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 24 24 21 20 
time 303.7 308.2 302.1 313.6 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped

Best Heat Lap/Time for 1/10 Stock 6-Cell: 
ROBERT LAMMOTT with 23/5:04.64

-- 1/10 Stock 6-Cell - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 25 5:10.65 ROBERT LAMMOTT 
2 2 22 5:06.89 KYLE MUNSON 
3 4 21 5:00.86 Bert Ellard 
4 5 21 5:06.26 TREY 
5 6 19 5:08.25 FRED DALE SR 
6 7 17 5:05.34 JOHNATHAN ELLARD 
-- 3 --- DNS --- LARRY BADACH 


- 1/10 Stock 6-Cell -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ 1.4 2/ 1.6 3/ 1.9 5/ 2.4 4/ 2.0 6/ 3.1 
2 1/12.4 5/24.0 3/14.2 2/13.0 6/ 4/18.9 
3 1/12.1 5/ 3/16.0 2/13.6 6/28.1 4/16.3 
4 1/12.6 6/23.7 2/13.9 3/20.3 5/15.5 4/ 
5 1/12.5 6/ 2/14.8 3/ 5/ 4/ 
6 1/12.3 6/19.1 2/13.4 3/17.5 5/20.0 4/25.0 
7 1/11.5 5/13.0 2/12.7 3/13.0 6/17.2 4/16.4 
8 1/12.3 4/11.8 2/13.2 3/15.4 5/14.5 6/ 
9 1/13.2 4/12.7 2/ 3/14.6 5/12.9 6/20.7 
10 1/16.9 4/15.7 2/22.2 3/17.8 5/14.7 6/18.8 
11 1/12.2 4/11.6 2/14.0 3/13.0 5/13.5 6/21.0 
12 1/12.2 4/11.3 2/14.7 3/14.1 5/13.2 6/ 
13 1/13.4 4/11.6 2/13.1 3/12.8 5/ 6/20.0 
14 1/12.9 4/11.7 2/13.3 3/12.3 5/19.8 6/15.9 
15 1/11.9 4/19.0 2/ 3/ 5/14.4 6/ 
16 1/12.0 3/11.4 4/22.6 2/17.7 5/ 6/16.2 
17 1/11.9 3/13.6 4/15.3 2/13.7 5/24.8 6/16.6 
18 1/15.1 4/ 3/16.2 2/18.2 5/ 6/ 
19 1/13.0 4/20.4 3/13.2 2/12.1 5/24.2 6/24.5 
20 1/18.3 4/14.3 3/15.3 2/13.7 5/16.0 6/16.3 
21 1/12.2 4/14.6 3/ 2/15.5 5/13.9 6/15.6 
22 1/11.6 3/11.1 4/12.9 2/ 5/13.3 6/ 
23 1/12.1 2/11.6 4/14.1 3/14.0 5/14.3 6/19.2 
24 1/12.1 2/10.9 3/12.9 4/20.7 5/ 6/20.1 
25 1/11.6 2/11.2 3/ 4/ 5/15.2 6/ 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 25 22 21 21 19 17 
time 310.6 306.8 300.8 306.2 308.2 305.3 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

*Hobby-Sports Myspace Page*

Join and send me a friend requests

Hobby-Sports Myspace Link:


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

Just wanted to say thanks to todd and wendy for helping me with the track today. The lay out looks sweet cant wait to run on it sunday. Also Wishing Taz luck at the big race this weekend.


----------



## twbeutler (Jul 29, 2005)

oh yes 280 foot of pure racing. can't wait to call this race. and good luck to everybody running at nat.


----------



## ronald86 (Dec 11, 2006)

oval sounds great how bout one a mounth next season? a point thing sounds cool also


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

yes oval once a mounth does sound fun a point race sounds fun to cant wait see you all this sunday


----------



## racer34v (Jan 5, 2006)

Theres a couple votes for the go'rounder..... Or maybe saturday mornings?


----------



## twbeutler (Jul 29, 2005)

sat is practice day for on road. we will look into something next season. maybe if we could get enough people we could try one more before the season is out. have to talk to jon next week about it.


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

*Jason Blades*

Race# 18 Touring 19 Turn (D Main) 5 Minute Race Round
5

Qualifier Car# Driver Name Laps/Time Freq 
31 1 McBride, Mike 27/5:03.940 2.4ghz 
32 2 Sexton, William 27/5:05.810 Brown 
33 3 Bean, Kelly 27/5:05.990 64 
34 4 Flack, Ted 27/5:07.872 88 
35 5 Straus, Aaron 27/5:09.237 2.4ghz 
36 6 Stellflue, Roberto 27/5:11.024 Red 
37 7 Caswell, Perry 27/5:11.218 70 
38 8 Thomas, Willie 27/5:11.427 63 
39 9 Kastl, Randy 26/4:57.360 2.4ghz 
40 10 Blades, Jason 26/5:00.286 2.4ghz 



Race# 9 Touring Stock (D Main) 5 Minute Race Round
5

Qualifier Car# Driver Name Laps/Time Freq 
31 1 Dudda, Jason 26/5:09.593 2.4ghz 
32 2 Hensley, Chris 26/5:09.839 68 
33 3 King, Rob 26/5:10.946 71 
34 4 Kastl, Randy 26/5:11.680 2.4ghz 
35 5 Cappel, Raymond 25/5:00.675 2.4ghz 
36 6 Straus, Aaron 25/5:01.036 2.4ghz 
37 7 Rettke, Casey 'The Bear' 25/5:02.132 2.4ghz 
38 8 Pandiscio, Tim 25/5:02.666 76 
39 9 Blades, Jason 25/5:03.620 2.4ghz 
40 10 Young, Christopher 25/5:07.560 2.4ghz


----------



## NITRO RAT (Mar 13, 2007)

yeah it was great to watch a couple of the local boyz swappen paint with the big dogs..it was pretty sweet! good job taz for sticken it out bro ;0)


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

Hey guys... For your club racing on Sunday, how long do you plan on racing? Until interest dies off? Or......? (when does the "season" end, or does it?) Would like to come out for 12th scale, just haven't had the chance...


----------



## twbeutler (Jul 29, 2005)

jon said about another month. hope to seee you there


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

I'll certainly try. With the amount of races going on right now. Between the Cavalcade of Wheels car show/RC race down here this weekend, a few oval races coming up, weekends are all messed up. But, definitely will try....


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

*Sunday Race Results 3-18-2007*

www.hobby-sports.com 2007
03-18-2007



Best Heat Lap/Time for Novice: 
BILLY CARTER with 20/5:10.14

-- Novice - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 20 5:07.77 BILLY CARTER 
2 4 19 5:16.69 CHRIS DUBOIS 
3 2 18 5:00.36 Bert Ellard 
4 3 7 2:10.51 KEN ZACHER 
5 5 6 5:21.77 MIKE ELLARD 
6 6 3 2:02.17 ALYSSA ZACHER 


- Novice -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 2/ 1.6 1/ 1.4 3/ 1.9 4/ 2.2 5/ 3.3 6/ 3.5 
2 3/25.6 4/29.6 2/23.2 1/21.6 5/ 6/ 
3 2/14.7 4/19.0 3/18.5 1/17.1 5/49.3 6/ 
4 1/14.6 4/14.6 3/18.3 2/16.4 5/ 6/65.3 
5 1/14.2 4/14.8 3/16.1 2/16.2 5/ 6/ 
6 1/19.4 3/16.0 4/ 2/19.3 5/50.3 6/ 
7 1/17.2 3/20.3 4/31.1 2/19.0 5/ 6/ 
8 1/13.5 3/13.9 4/21.2 2/17.3 5/ 6/53.2 
9 1/16.8 3/21.3 4/ 2/16.4 5/ 6/ 
10 1/15.8 3/14.1 4/ 2/19.1 5/62.0 6/ 
11 1/18.5 3/18.0 4/ 2/17.5 5/ 6/ 
12 1/13.1 3/19.7 4/ 2/15.6 5/ 6/  
13 1/18.9 3/ 4/ 2/16.6 5/ 6/ 
14 1/15.7 3/18.6 4/ 2/15.5 5/ 6/ 
15 1/13.4 3/14.9 4/ 2/14.7 5/78.4 6/ 
16 1/13.7 3/14.2 4/ 2/15.2 5/ 6/ 
17 1/13.3 3/14.2 4/ 2/ 5/ 6/ 
18 1/14.7 3/19.2 4/ 2/17.6 5/ 6/ 
19 1/14.9 3/15.5 4/ 2/20.4 5/ 6/ 
20 1/17.0 3/ 4/ 2/18.1 5/78.1 6/ 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 20 18 7 19 6 3 
time 307.7 300.3 130.5 316.6 321.7 122.1 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped

Best Heat Lap/Time for Touring Stock: 
MICK LIVINGSTON with 29/5:09.20

-- Touring Stock - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 29 5:00.44 MICK LIVINGSTON 
2 2 29 5:10.36 TODD CARPENTER 
3 3 28 5:06.25 RAT MAN 
4 5 27 5:04.23 ERV 
5 4 27 5:09.45 JIM LESK 


- Touring Stock -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ .7 2/ 1.1 3/ 1.2 4/ 1.4 5/ 2.0 
2 1/10.5 3/11.7 2/11.2 4/12.3 5/13.6 
3 1/10.8 4/12.5 2/10.9 3/10.9 5/11.1 
4 1/10.4 4/11.2 2/10.9 3/11.8 5/10.9 
5 1/10.2 4/13.8 2/10.9 5/15.0 3/12.2 
6 1/10.2 3/11.1 2/10.7 5/14.0 4/12.4 
7 1/12.9 3/10.8 2/11.2 5/ 4/11.3 
8 1/11.6 3/10.8 2/11.5 5/14.1 4/11.3 
9 1/10.5 3/10.9 2/10.7 5/11.1 4/11.0 
10 1/10.3 3/11.0 2/11.0 5/10.9 4/11.7 
11 1/10.1 3/10.7 2/10.7 5/10.9 4/10.6 
12 1/10.3 3/10.6 2/11.2 5/11.8 4/ 
13 1/10.6 3/10.4 2/11.3 5/13.2 4/11.6 
14 1/10.6 3/10.6 2/11.1 5/11.4 4/11.0 
15 1/10.5 3/10.8 2/10.6 5/ 4/10.9 
16 1/10.3 3/10.7 2/10.7 5/12.2 4/11.3 
17 1/10.6 3/10.6 2/10.7 5/10.9 4/11.3 
18 1/10.4 2/10.7 3/14.4 5/11.7 4/11.4 
19 1/10.6 2/10.5 3/ 5/10.9 4/10.8 
20 1/10.3 2/10.5 3/13.7 5/12.4 4/11.3 
21 1/10.7 2/10.8 3/11.1 5/11.2 4/12.0 
22 1/10.5 2/10.8 3/11.1 5/11.2 4/11.6 
23 1/10.7 2/11.0 3/11.2 5/10.7 4/12.5 
24 1/10.7 2/10.8 3/11.2 5/11.2 4/11.7 
25 1/11.3 2/11.0 3/11.5 5/11.1 4/ 
26 1/11.0 2/10.8 3/11.3 5/10.6 4/12.7 
27 1/10.6 2/10.9 3/11.1 5/11.0 4/11.2 
28 1/10.9 2/11.1 3/10.9 5/11.0 4/11.8 
29 1/10.2 2/10.7 3/11.1 5/12.9 4/11.4 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 29 29 28 27 27 
time 300.4 310.3 306.2 309.4 304.2 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped

-- Touring Stock - B Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 27 5:09.52 LARRY WODELL 
2 2 27 5:10.04 TODD BEUTLER 
3 4 16 3:46.21 JUSTIN THOMASON 
4 5 10 2:06.39 ALLEN NAGLE 
5 3 6 1:11.78 LARRY DUBOIS 


- Touring Stock -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ 1.0 2/ 1.2 3/ 1.3 4/ 1.5 5/ 1.7 
2 2/14.0 1/13.5 5/18.4 3/15.3 4/15.6 
3 2/12.0 1/11.4 4/14.2 5/20.4 3/12.8 
4 2/11.5 1/11.5 4/11.7 5/ 3/12.4 
5 2/13.1 1/12.2 4/12.1 5/18.4 3/13.2 
6 2/11.2 1/11.1 4/13.8 5/13.7 3/14.1 
7 2/11.4 1/11.4 4/ 5/12.9 3/13.2 
8 2/10.8 1/11.8 5/ 4/12.5 3/ 
9 2/11.2 1/11.8 5/ 4/ 3/13.7 
10 2/11.5 1/11.0 5/ 4/13.5 3/15.1 
11 2/11.1 1/11.0 5/ 4/16.2 3/14.3 
12 2/11.0 1/11.6 5/ 4/13.6 3/ 
13 1/14.4 2/15.3 5/ 3/17.9 4/ 
14 2/12.1 1/11.3 5/ 3/ 4/ 
15 2/11.7 1/11.1 5/ 3/13.6 4/ 
16 2/11.6 1/11.1 5/ 3/13.0 4/ 
17 2/11.0 1/11.0 5/ 3/13.0 4/ 
18 2/10.8 1/10.9 5/ 3/14.9 4/ 
19 2/11.0 1/11.2 5/ 3/ 4/ 
20 1/11.1 2/12.1 5/ 3/15.1 4/ 
21 2/14.4 1/13.0 5/ 3/ 4/ 
22 1/13.2 2/15.2 5/ 3/ 4/ 
23 1/11.2 2/12.2 5/ 3/ 4/ 
24 1/11.0 2/11.6 5/ 3/ 4/ 
25 1/11.6 2/10.9 5/ 3/ 4/ 
26 1/12.4 2/11.3 5/ 3/ 4/ 
27 1/11.1 2/10.9 5/ 3/ 4/ 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 27 27 6 16 10 
time 309.5 310.0 71.7 226.2 126.3 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped

Best Heat Lap/Time for Touring 19-Turn: 
JASON BLADES with 30/5:00.22

-- Touring 19-Turn - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 31 5:03.11 JASON BLADES HACKER BODYZ 
2 3 31 5:04.26 JEFF COOK 
3 2 31 5:06.26 JON S. www.hobby-sports.com 
4 5 25 5:08.20 JAMIE COOK 
5 4 25 5:10.11 TODD CARPENTER 


- Touring 19-Turn -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ .9 3/ 1.3 2/ 1.2 4/ 1.4 5/ 1.8 
2 1/ 9.7 3/10.3 2/10.1 5/12.3 4/11.8 
3 1/ 9.7 3/10.0 2/10.0 4/11.3 5/12.1 
4 1/ 9.6 3/10.0 2/ 9.9 4/11.4 5/ 
5 1/10.0 3/10.2 2/ 9.8 4/10.5 5/19.3 
6 1/ 9.5 3/10.1 2/ 9.7 4/10.6 5/11.3 
7 1/ 9.6 3/ 9.7 2/ 9.6 4/ 5/ 
8 1/ 9.8 3/10.0 2/10.2 4/19.7 5/16.3 
9 1/10.1 3/ 9.7 2/ 9.7 4/10.5 5/11.6 
10 1/10.5 3/10.1 2/10.0 4/10.7 5/11.7 
11 1/10.0 3/ 9.8 2/10.0 4/ 5/11.2 
12 1/ 9.8 3/ 9.6 2/ 9.9 4/14.2 5/11.3 
13 1/10.0 3/ 9.6 2/ 9.8 4/11.5 5/ 
14 1/10.4 2/ 9.8 3/12.2 4/10.7 5/12.0 
15 1/10.0 2/10.5 3/10.0 4/11.4 5/12.3 
16 1/ 9.8 2/10.0 3/10.4 4/11.3 5/ 
17 1/10.2 2/10.2 3/10.0 4/10.8 5/20.6 
18 1/ 9.8 2/10.1 3/10.0 4/ 5/11.4 
19 1/10.3 2/ 9.9 3/10.0 4/14.7 5/12.6 
20 1/ 9.8 2/10.0 3/10.0 4/13.0 5/11.3 
21 1/ 9.6 2/ 9.9 3/ 9.9 4/10.3 5/ 
22 1/ 9.8 2/10.0 3/ 9.9 4/10.9 5/11.5 
23 1/10.3 2/10.3 3/ 9.9 4/11.3 5/11.5 
24 1/ 9.9 2/10.2 3/10.3 4/ 5/15.0 
25 1/10.0 2/10.4 3/10.0 4/17.9 5/11.4 
26 1/10.3 3/10.3 2/ 9.9 4/ 5/11.4 
27 1/10.7 3/11.1 2/10.0 4/19.6 5/11.6 
28 1/10.5 3/10.4 2/10.0 4/ 5/ 
29 1/10.5 3/10.4 2/10.2 5/19.0 4/13.5 
30 1/10.2 3/10.0 2/10.5 5/12.0 4/11.5 
31 1/10.3 3/10.6 2/10.0 5/11.7 4/11.3 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 31 31 31 25 25 
time 303.1 306.2 304.2 310.1 308.1 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped

Best Heat Lap/Time for 1/12 Stock: 
JODY FLIPSE with 48/8:10.05

-- 1/12 Stock - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 48 8:06.69 JODY FLIPSE 
2 2 44 8:06.59 SCOTT GOFF 
3 5 41 8:00.66 LARRY WODELL 
4 4 41 8:10.97 T.J. LIVINGSTON 
5 3 24 4:34.61 TODD BEUTLER 
6 6 5 0:57.31 KAMERAN GOFF 


- 1/12 Stock -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ .7 2/ .7 5/ 1.4 3/ 1.1 6/ 1.6 4/ 1.4 
2 1/10.0 2/11.2 6/ 4/13.6 3/12.7 5/15.6 
3 1/ 9.4 2/10.5 6/20.1 4/11.8 3/10.8 5/12.0 
4 1/ 9.2 2/10.4 6/11.1 4/12.3 3/11.8 5/ 
5 1/10.0 2/12.1 6/10.9 4/ 3/11.4 5/14.0 
6 1/ 9.5 2/11.5 5/11.8 4/11.8 3/ 6/14.0 
7 1/ 9.5 2/10.7 5/11.1 4/11.9 3/12.0 6/ 
8 1/ 9.8 2/ 5/11.0 4/11.4 3/12.0 6/ 
9 1/ 9.7 2/10.8 5/ 4/11.3 3/11.6 6/ 
10 1/10.1 2/10.6 5/10.7 3/10.9 4/ 6/ 
11 1/10.0 2/10.8 5/14.3 3/ 4/14.3 6/ 
12 1/ 9.3 2/10.3 5/11.2 3/11.7 4/13.1 6/ 
13 1/ 9.4 2/11.2 5/10.8 3/11.4 4/11.6 6/ 
14 1/ 9.2 2/10.9 5/ 3/12.0 4/11.3 6/ 
15 1/ 9.2 2/10.6 5/11.1 3/ 4/ 6/ 
16 1/ 9.8 2/10.6 4/11.2 5/16.0 3/11.7 6/ 
17 1/ 9.6 2/10.5 4/11.2 5/10.8 3/11.7 6/ 
18 1/ 9.3 2/ 4/13.4 3/12.0 5/ 6/ 
19 1/10.1 2/10.7 4/11.5 3/11.8 5/17.8 6/ 
20 1/ 9.5 2/10.8 4/ 3/ 5/13.0 6/ 
21 1/ 9.7 2/10.4 4/11.6 3/11.7 5/11.6 6/ 
22 1/ 9.7 2/11.8 4/11.8 3/10.9 5/11.1 6/ 
23 1/ 9.6 2/11.4 3/11.2 4/16.9 5/11.1 6/ 
24 1/ 9.6 2/10.8 3/11.0 4/ 5/ 6/ 
25 1/10.9 2/11.2 3/11.3 4/12.3 5/12.5 6/ 
26 1/ 9.6 2/11.3 3/11.2 5/16.3 4/11.5 6/ 
27 1/10.0 2/10.8 3/11.0 5/ 4/11.4 6/ 
28 1/10.8 2/ 3/11.4 5/16.8 4/11.5 6/ 
29 1/ 9.9 2/11.9 3/ 5/11.6 4/11.2 6/ 
30 1/12.2 2/10.7 4/ 5/11.5 3/11.1 6/ 
31 1/10.3 2/10.7 5/ 4/12.1 3/11.4 6/ 
32 1/11.3 2/11.2 5/ 4/11.6 3/11.3 6/ 
33 1/11.1 2/11.1 5/ 4/11.0 3/11.4 6/ 
34 1/12.5 2/11.5 5/ 4/11.5 3/11.3 6/ 
35 1/10.1 2/11.1 5/ 4/11.3 3/11.6 6/ 
36 1/12.7 2/12.7 5/ 4/12.2 3/11.2 6/ 
37 1/11.3 2/11.3 5/ 4/11.5 3/11.6 6/ 
38 1/10.4 2/10.8 5/ 4/11.0 3/11.1 6/ 
39 1/10.0 2/12.4 5/ 4/10.9 3/11.2 6/ 
40 1/ 9.7 2/10.8 5/ 4/11.7 3/ 6/ 
41 1/ 9.7 2/ 5/ 4/ 3/11.4 6/ 
42 1/10.4 2/18.3 5/ 4/13.1 3/12.5 6/ 
43 1/ 9.9 2/10.7 5/ 4/11.3 3/12.2 6/ 
44 1/ 9.9 2/11.1 5/ 4/11.2 3/14.6 6/ 
45 1/15.5 2/11.5 5/ 4/11.9 3/11.4 6/ 
46 1/10.8 2/10.9 5/ 4/11.1 3/11.1 6/ 
47 1/11.0 2/11.2 5/ 4/14.2 3/11.8 6/ 
48 1/12.2 2/12.0 5/ 4/11.5 3/ 6/ 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 48 44 24 41 41 5 
time 486.6 486.5 274.6 490.9 480.6 57.3 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

recoils die already?


----------



## twbeutler (Jul 29, 2005)

no just didn't have three. of course the weather is getting nice so. you know how that goes. we will be running till we have 15 or less. so if you want to come out you still can.


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks Tod, I will try to make it soooooon.


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

Gotta ask... WTF is a "recoil" class? Also, the 10th six-cell- is that old GTP cars, or like the newer Pantoura's and the like?


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

ToddFalkowski said:


> Gotta ask... WTF is a "recoil" class? Also, the 10th six-cell- is that old GTP cars, or like the newer Pantoura's and the like?[/QUOT
> 
> The recoil class we run is box stock with no mods. Click this link for more info:


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

*Race Results for Sunday March 25 2007*

www.hobby-sports.com 2007
03-25-2007



Best Heat Lap/Time for Novice: 
 BILLY CARTER with 22/5:09.71

-- Novice - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 4 23 5:05.93 LON BURLING 
2 1 22 5:11.87 BILLY CARTER 
3 3 19 5:03.00 ROBERT MURRAY 
4 5 18 5:01.94 CHRIS DUBOIS 
5 8 16 5:09.42 MARCUS MAJOR 
6 2 12 2:41.83 ANDREA LONERGAN 
7 6 6 1:31.48 Bert Ellard 
-- 7 --- DNS --- KYLE STAPERT 


- Novice -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ 1.0 3/ 1.4 2/ 1.3 6/ 1.9 5/ 1.9 7/ 2.3 4/ 1.6 
2 1/13.8 5/16.8 3/15.6 2/14.3 4/16.0 7/24.6 6/20.3 
3 1/14.1 3/13.1 5/23.0 2/13.0 4/17.8 6/15.0 7/ 
4 1/14.8 2/13.2 5/ 3/16.8 4/ 6/ 7/27.1 
5 1/13.2 2/12.6 5/19.2 3/13.3 6/25.0 4/16.5 7/16.1 
6 1/13.0 2/13.2 4/14.7 3/12.9 6/16.6 5/17.1 7/17.1 
7 1/13.5 2/13.3 4/12.8 3/12.3 6/16.1 5/15.7 7/ 
8 2/14.7 1/14.0 4/15.3 3/14.2 5/16.9 6/ 7/19.6 
9 2/12.5 1/12.8 4/ 3/13.0 5/ 7/ 6/16.8 
10 1/12.8 3/18.8 5/34.6 2/13.0 4/18.5 7/ 6/ 
11 2/16.4 3/15.3 5/13.8 1/12.9 4/16.1 7/ 6/21.8 
12 3/23.8 2/16.7 5/ 1/12.8 4/ 7/ 6/20.0 
13 2/13.9 3/ 5/16.4 1/14.3 4/19.9 7/ 6/14.9 
14 2/13.1 3/ 4/14.9 1/13.2 5/19.2 7/ 6/ 
15 2/ 3/ 5/19.1 1/13.8 4/15.8 7/ 6/ 
16 2/15.5 5/ 3/13.3 1/12.5 4/15.7 7/ 6/37.6 
17 2/19.2 5/ 3/13.5 1/15.8 4/16.0 7/ 6/17.2 
18 2/12.1 5/ 3/13.4 1/13.6 4/ 7/ 6/ 
19 2/14.8 6/ 3/18.5 1/13.7 4/16.2 7/ 5/24.5 
20 2/13.5 6/ 3/14.0 1/15.3 4/17.1 7/ 5/16.8 
21 2/16.0 6/ 3/14.8 1/13.6 4/14.6 7/ 5/ 
22 2/15.3 6/ 3/13.9 1/13.8 4/21.6 7/ 5/22.0 
23 2/13.8 6/ 3/ 1/14.8 4/ 7/ 5/15.3 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 22 12 19 23 18 6 16 
time 311.8 161.8 303.0 305.9 301.9 91.4 309.4 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped

Best Heat Lap/Time for Touring Stock: 
JEFF COOK with 31/5:05.23

-- Touring Stock - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 31 5:03.86 JEFF COOK 
2 2 31 5:04.70 KROPY 
3 5 29 5:06.12 ROBERT LAMMOTT 
4 6 28 5:05.28 JAMIE COOK 
5 7 27 5:03.64 JIM LESK 
6 3 21 3:49.85 TODD BEUTLER 
7 4 15 3:19.34 LARRY BRADACH 


- Touring Stock -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ .6 2/ .8 4/ 1.3 6/ 1.6 3/ 1.2 5/ 1.4 7/ 1.7  
2 1/ 9.6 2/10.0 5/14.1 6/16.7 4/11.4 3/10.9 7/17.5 
3 1/ 9.7 2/ 9.5 5/10.7 7/ 4/11.1 3/10.7 6/11.1 
4 2/12.9 1/10.7 5/10.6 7/13.9 4/10.3 3/10.6 6/ 
5 2/ 9.4 1/ 9.9 5/10.7 7/14.4 3/10.8 4/11.6 6/11.9 
6 2/10.5 1/10.0 5/11.0 7/ 3/10.4 4/10.4 6/11.5 
7 4/13.7 1/10.1 5/10.1 7/21.0 2/10.2 3/10.6 6/11.0 
8 3/10.5 1/10.1 5/11.9 7/12.3 2/10.3 4/12.8 6/10.6 
9 3/10.1 1/10.4 5/11.0 7/ 2/11.0 4/10.8 6/10.4 
10 2/ 9.6 1/ 9.9 5/ 7/13.6 3/10.8 4/10.6 6/10.7 
11 2/ 9.5 1/10.2 5/10.8 7/14.0 3/10.8 4/11.2 6/ 
12 2/ 9.4 1/10.4 5/10.8 7/12.3 3/10.5 4/10.5 6/17.1 
13 2/ 9.8 1/10.5 5/10.3 7/11.3 3/11.0 4/11.2 6/10.7 
14 2/ 9.9 1/10.8 5/10.8 7/11.3 3/10.7 4/ 6/12.2 
15 2/10.2 1/11.3 4/11.1 7/11.2 3/10.7 5/12.2 6/10.5 
16 2/10.1 1/10.0 5/13.8 7/ 3/10.9 4/12.0 6/10.8 
17 2/ 9.6 1/ 9.7 5/10.4 7/17.3 3/10.6 4/11.4 6/11.1 
18 2/ 9.6 1/ 9.6 5/11.8 7/ 3/ 4/11.3 6/ 
19 2/10.1 1/ 9.8 5/ 7/14.8 3/11.6 4/10.6 6/15.1 
20 2/ 9.8 1/10.3 5/15.9 7/12.8 3/12.1 4/10.3 6/11.8 
21 2/10.1 1/ 9.7 5/11.0 7/ 3/10.7 4/12.1 6/10.7 
22 2/ 9.6 1/10.2 5/11.0 7/ 3/10.9 4/10.5 6/11.0 
23 2/ 9.7 1/ 9.9 5/10.0 7/ 3/10.5 4/ 6/10.4 
24 2/ 9.5 1/ 9.3 5/ 7/ 3/10.7 4/11.6 6/10.6 
25 2/ 9.7 1/ 9.8 6/ 7/ 3/11.0 4/10.5 5/10.5 
26 2/ 9.8 1/ 9.8 6/ 7/ 3/10.9 4/10.7 5/10.3 
27 2/ 9.7 1/ 9.8 6/ 7/ 3/10.7 4/10.8 5/10.5 
28 2/ 9.7 1/ 9.7 6/ 7/ 3/ 4/11.5 5/10.9 
29 1/10.0 2/10.3 6/ 7/ 3/11.5 4/10.8 5/10.4 
30 1/ 9.6 2/10.6 6/ 7/ 3/10.8 4/ 5/11.2 
31 1/10.2 2/ 9.9 6/ 7/ 3/10.6 4/14.3 5/ 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 31 31 21 15 29 28 27 
time 303.8 304.7 229.8 199.3 306.1 305.2 303.6 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped

-- Touring Stock - B Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 5 30 5:05.01 TODD CARPENTER 
2 1 27 5:04.88 LARRY WODELL 
3 2 24 5:01.09 C.D. 
4 3 24 5:01.27 T HAYES 
5 6 14 2:54.66 JUSTIN THOMASON 
-- 4 --- DNS --- ANDREW GRIFFIN 


- Touring Stock -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ .8 2/ 1.0 4/ 1.4 3/ 1.2 5/ 1.7 
2 1/11.8 5/18.4 4/14.7 3/13.7 2/12.2 
3 1/11.1 5/11.2 4/12.0 3/10.8 2/11.4 
4 1/11.6 5/13.6 4/12.4 2/10.4 3/13.5 
5 2/11.5 5/ 4/11.4 1/10.2 3/12.3 
6 2/11.1 5/12.4 3/11.9 1/10.0 4/14.8 
7 2/10.9 5/12.0 3/12.1  1/10.4 4/11.7 
8 2/12.0 5/14.2 3/ 1/10.9 4/ 
9 2/11.1 5/11.2 3/13.7 1/10.5 4/12.6 
10 2/10.9 4/11.9 3/13.9 1/10.1 5/ 
11 2/11.1 4/ 3/12.8 1/10.1 5/21.9 
12 2/11.4 4/14.7 3/ 1/ 9.8 5/11.1 
13 2/11.2 4/12.6 3/12.5 1/ 9.9 5/12.2 
14 2/ 4/11.8 3/12.0 1/10.1 5/13.5 
15 2/14.9 4/11.4 3/12.4 1/11.0 5/ 
16 2/11.8 4/11.5 3/13.1 1/10.6 5/13.7 
17 2/10.6 4/11.9 3/12.4 1/ 9.9 5/11.4 
18 2/11.2 4/ 3/ 1/10.3 5/ 
19 2/11.1 4/19.7 3/12.8 1/10.7 5/ 
20 2/11.1 4/11.3 3/13.4 1/10.7 5/ 
21 2/11.1 4/ 3/13.3 1/10.1 5/ 
22 2/10.6 4/13.2 3/11.7 1/10.3 5/ 
23 2/11.1 4/11.8 3/ 1/ 9.8 5/ 
24 2/11.1 4/11.9 3/13.4 1/10.3 5/ 
25 2/ 4/11.1 3/12.9 1/ 9.7 5/ 
26 2/12.0 4/11.2 3/13.6 1/10.8 5/ 
27 2/11.6 3/12.7 4/ 1/10.2 5/ 
28 2/18.1 3/ 4/15.2 1/10.5 5/ 
29 2/10.9 3/17.2 4/14.9 1/10.5 5/ 
30 2/ 3/ 4/ 1/ 9.9 5/ 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 27 24 24 30 14 
time 304.8 301.0 301.2 305.0 174.6 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped

Best Heat Lap/Time for 1/12 Stock: 
JODY FLIPSE with 49/8:02.96

-- 1/12 Stock - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 52 8:00.02 JODY FLIPSE 
2 2 52 8:02.69 TROY SCHROEDER 
3 5 44 8:00.86 LARRY WODELL 
4 4 44 8:10.39 T.J. LIVINGSTON 
5 3 28 5:13.94 LARRY BRADACH 


- 1/12 Stock -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ .7 2/ 1.0 4/ 1.5 3/ 1.1 5/ 1.6 
2 1/ 9.5 3/11.9 5/12.8 2/11.4 4/11.5 
3 1/ 8.9 2/ 9.0 5/10.4 3/10.9 4/10.6 
4 1/ 8.9 2/ 9.3 5/11.3 3/10.2 4/11.6 
5 1/ 8.8 2/ 9.2 5/ 3/10.5 4/ 
6 1/ 9.2 2/ 9.2 4/11.6 3/10.8 5/12.4 
7 1/ 9.2 2/ 9.0 5/12.1 3/ 4/10.3 
8 1/ 9.0 2/12.9 5/12.8 3/10.3 4/13.9 
9 1/ 9.1 2/ 9.2 5/ 3/10.2 4/10.0 
10 1/ 9.4 2/ 9.0 5/11.5 3/14.6 4/ 
11 1/ 9.2 2/ 9.0 5/11.2 3/10.5 4/11.5 
12 1/ 9.0 2/ 9.0 5/10.1 3/ 4/10.3 
13 1/ 9.2 2/ 8.9 5/12.4 3/11.0 4/10.6 
14 1/ 8.9 2/ 9.5 5/10.9 3/10.4 4/10.4 
15 1/ 9.5 2/ 9.0 5/ 3/10.5 4/10.9 
16 1/10.0 2/ 8.9 5/11.4 3/10.2 4/10.2 
17 1/ 9.1 2/ 9.2 5/10.8 3/11.9 4/10.2 
18 1/ 9.3 2/ 9.0 5/11.4 3/10.8 4/ 
19 1/ 9.0 2/ 9.2 5/11.6 3/ 4/10.5 
20 1/ 9.3 2/ 8.9 5/10.3 3/11.2 4/10.6 
21 1/ 9.4 2/ 9.5 5/ 3/10.2 4/10.5 
22 1/ 9.4 2/ 9.3 5/16.8 3/10.7 4/12.0 
23 1/ 9.4 2/ 9.2 5/11.4 3/10.7 4/10.1 
24 1/ 9.4 2/ 9.0 5/ 3/10.6 4/10.6 
25 1/ 9.2 2/ 8.9 5/11.8 3/10.4 4/10.5 
26 1/ 9.2 2/ 9.2 5/11.1 3/10.3 4/ 
27 1/ 9.2 2/ 9.4 5/11.3 3/10.4 4/10.3 
28 1/ 9.2 2/ 9.0 5/10.5 3/ 4/11.5 
29 1/10.2 2/ 9.3 5/10.6 3/11.2 4/11.2 
30 1/ 9.3 2/ 9.1 5/10.6 3/11.4 4/10.7 
31 1/ 9.5 2/ 9.4 5/10.4 4/16.4 3/10.3 
32 1/ 9.9 2/ 9.1 5/ 4/ 3/10.8 
33 1/ 9.8 2/ 9.2 5/11.8 4/15.0 3/11.0  
34 1/ 9.2 2/ 9.1 5/12.1 4/10.7 3/10.3 
35 1/ 9.1 2/ 9.1 5/ 4/ 3/ 
36 1/ 9.4 2/ 9.5 5/ 4/16.8 3/11.6 
37 1/ 9.6 2/ 9.1 5/ 4/10.3 3/10.5 
38 1/ 9.3 2/ 9.2 5/ 4/ 3/ 
39 1/10.2 2/10.3 5/ 4/14.5 3/18.6 
40 1/ 9.3 2/ 9.2 5/ 4/11.3 3/11.6 
41 1/ 9.4 2/ 9.3 5/ 4/11.3 3/10.8 
42 1/ 9.1 2/ 9.2 5/ 4/11.4 3/10.9 
43 1/ 9.1 2/ 9.0 5/ 4/10.3 3/10.7 
44 1/ 9.3 2/ 9.8 5/ 4/ 3/ 
45 1/ 9.4 2/ 9.8 5/ 4/13.9 3/11.8 
46 1/ 9.3 2/ 9.1 5/ 4/10.4 3/10.3 
47 1/ 9.5 2/ 9.2 5/ 4/10.4 3/10.6 
48 1/ 9.5 2/ 9.3 5/ 4/10.0 3/10.8 
49 1/ 9.5 2/ 9.6 5/ 4/11.1 3/11.6 
50 1/ 9.3 2/11.2 5/ 4/10.7 3/10.6 
51 1/ 9.4 2/ 9.9 5/ 4/10.6 3/ 
52 1/ 9.9 2/ 9.2 5/ 4/10.4 3/11.3 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 52 52 28 44 44 
time 480.0 482.6 313.9 490.3 480.8 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped

Best Heat Lap/Time for 13.5 Brushless: 
CHUCK LONERGAN with 33/5:00.90

-- 13.5 Brushless - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 34 5:05.93 CHUCK LONERGAN 
2 2 34 5:07.91 JON SIMPSON HOBBY-SPORTS.COM 
3 3 31 5:06.66 JIM CALLAHAN 
4 4 28 5:01.96 TIM DARGITZ 
5 5 28 5:10.68 MICK LIVINGSTON 
6 7 23 5:01.14 JERRIT TYLER 
7 6 22 5:14.44 DAVID BEATTIE 


- 13.5 Brushless -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ .6 3/ 1.0 2/ 1.0 5/ 1.4 4/ 1.2 6/ 2.3 7/ 2.5 
2 1/ 9.5 2/10.5 7/18.3 6/17.5 3/13.3 5/16.2 4/13.6 
3 1/ 9.8 2/ 8.9 7/ 5/10.2 3/11.3 6/ 4/11.1 
4 1/ 9.4 2/ 9.5 6/11.0 5/ 3/ 9.9 7/19.0 4/11.1 
5 1/ 9.5 2/ 9.4 5/ 9.4 6/12.7 3/10.2 7/ 4/ 
6 1/ 9.0 2/ 9.2 4/ 9.2 6/10.7 3/10.3 7/15.0 5/13.1 
7 1/ 8.9 2/ 9.1 4/ 9.4 6/11.1 3/ 7/12.4 5/11.5 
8 1/ 9.1 2/ 9.1 4/10.2 5/10.3 3/11.8 7/ 6/ 
9 1/ 9.1 2/ 8.8 3/11.3 5/ 4/13.2 7/13.4 6/12.5 
10 1/ 9.2 2/ 9.3 3/ 9.3 5/10.3 4/10.0 7/12.1 6/12.2 
11 1/ 9.1 2/ 9.1 3/ 8.8 5/11.2 4/10.0 7/ 6/12.1 
12 1/ 9.0 2/ 9.1 3/ 9.6 5/10.3 4/ 9.6 7/13.6 6/ 
13 1/ 9.0 2/ 9.3 3/ 9.5 5/10.7 4/ 7/ 6/12.8 
14 1/ 9.1 2/ 9.1 3/10.4 5/11.2 4/12.3 7/17.4 6/11.1 
15 1/ 9.3 2/ 9.3 3/ 5/11.3 4/10.0 7/13.4 6/11.7 
16 1/ 9.4 2/ 9.0 3/12.8 5/ 4/10.5 7/12.8 6/10.8 
17 1/ 9.2 2/ 9.0 3/ 9.5 5/11.6 4/10.3 7/ 6/10.6 
18 1/ 9.0 2/ 9.0 3/ 9.3 5/10.0 4/10.5 7/12.6 6/ 
19 1/ 9.1 2/ 9.1 3/10.1 5/10.4 4/ 7/15.1 6/ 
20 1/ 9.0 2/ 9.1 3/ 9.5 5/10.9 4/11.5 7/ 6/23.5 
21 1/ 9.2 2/ 9.2 3/ 9.5 5/10.9 4/12.8 7/14.3 6/ 
22 1/ 8.9 2/ 9.5 3/ 9.3 5/ 4/10.6 7/11.1 6/14.7 
23 1/ 9.2 2/ 9.2 3/ 9.1 5/10.8 4/11.1 7/ 6/12.4 
24 1/ 9.2 2/ 9.0 3/ 9.4 5/11.1 4/10.3 7/15.7 6/11.3 
25 1/ 9.1 2/ 9.0 3/ 9.5 5/11.4 4/ 7/ 6/ 
26 1/ 9.7 2/ 9.0 3/ 9.3 5/10.5 4/12.9 7/22.0 6/16.4 
27 1/ 9.1 2/ 9.1 3/ 9.7 5/10.4 4/11.5 7/ 6/11.7 
28 1/ 9.0 2/ 9.1 3/ 9.6 5/10.4 4/11.4 7/16.2 6/ 
29 1/ 9.1 2/ 9.6 3/ 9.7 5/ 4/ 7/ 6/19.5 
30 1/ 9.0 2/ 9.5 3/ 9.3 4/10.7 5/14.9 7/15.8 6/ 
31 1/ 9.2 2/ 9.5 3/ 9.4 4/12.0 5/10.9 7/11.7 6/ 
32 1/ 9.2 2/ 9.1 3/11.8 4/10.3 5/ 7/ 6/20.0 
33 1/ 9.4 2/ 9.8 3/ 4/10.2 5/13.5 7/14.8 6/13.7 
34 1/ 9.5 2/ 9.7 3/11.0 4/ 5/13.5 7/16.3 6/ 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 34 34 31 28 28 22 23 
time 305.9 307.9 306.6 301.9 310.6 314.4 301.1 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped

Best Heat Lap/Time for Novice Truck: 
MICHELLE with 11/5:01.21

-- Novice Truck - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 12 5:12.07 MICHELLE 
2 2 10 5:08.92 LEE SHERRY 
3 3 6 5:13.66 MIKE ELLARD  


- Novice Truck -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ .9 2/ 1.2 3/ 2.2 
2 1/27.1 2/29.3 3/ 
3 1/33.6 2/36.1 3/82.9 
4 1/28.0 2/51.1 3/ 
5 1/29.9 2/ 3/54.5 
6 1/26.7 2/30.8 3/ 
7 1/28.6 2/30.7 3/56.7 
8 1/23.5 2/36.7 3/ 
9 1/25.4 2/29.9 3/ 
10 1/34.1 2/ 3/67.0 
11 1/27.1 2/39.8 3/ 
12 1/26.4 2/22.8 3/49.9 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 12 10 6 
time 312.0 308.9 313.6 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped

Best Heat Lap/Time for 1/10 Stock 6-Cell: 
MR T with 23/5:13.02

-- 1/10 Stock 6-Cell - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 21 5:00.03 MR T 
2 2 21 5:09.91 Bert Ellard 


- 1/10 Stock 6-Cell -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 2/ 1.5 1/ 1.3 
2 1/13.6 2/14.2 
3 1/13.1 2/18.4 
4 1/13.1 2/14.2 
5 1/12.9 2/13.1 
6 1/20.5 2/14.4 
7 1/14.0 2/13.9 
8 1/13.4 2/13.4 
9 1/13.7 2/17.2 
10 1/18.3 2/16.1 
11 1/14.4 2/13.8 
12 1/13.9 2/13.6 
13 1/14.2 2/13.8 
14 1/14.3 2/15.2 
15 1/15.2 2/13.9 
16 1/15.0 2/19.7 
17 1/15.7 2/18.2 
18 1/16.8 2/20.1 
19 1/16.2 2/16.0 
20 1/14.6 2/14.0 
21 1/14.8 2/14.4 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 21 21 
time 300.0 309.9 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped


----------



## ev2fast (Jul 18, 2003)

Is that a honest to goodness 13.5 class w/ 7 entries! There is an R/C GOD.


----------



## twbeutler (Jul 29, 2005)

yes as long as we have four they will be in there own class.


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

*Race Results for Sunday April 1 2007*

www.hobby-sports.com 2007
04-01-2007



Best Heat Lap/Time for Touring Stock: 
JON S. with 34/5:05.83

-- Touring Stock - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 33 5:05.80 JON S. www.hobby-sports.com 
2 2 33 5:09.10 TODD CARPENTER 
3 3 32 5:03.00 ERV 
4 5 29 5:02.21 CRASH MASTER 
5 6 29 5:02.35 LARRY WODELL 
6 4 16 2:41.77 JIM LASK 


- Touring Stock -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ 1.0 2/ 1.2 3/ 1.2 4/ 1.5 5/ 1.8 6/ 2.0 
2 6/14.1 3/11.7 1/10.8 4/12.5 5/12.8 2/10.8 
3 5/ 9.7 2/ 9.4 1/ 9.9 4/ 9.5 6/10.7 3/10.2 
4 4/ 8.8 1/ 9.1 2/10.1 3/ 9.8 6/10.3 5/11.2 
5 4/11.4 1/ 9.2 2/ 9.8 6/14.4 5/10.6 3/10.6 
6 3/ 8.5 1/ 9.1 2/10.0 5/ 9.6 6/11.5 4/10.7 
7 3/ 8.6 1/ 9.1 2/ 9.7 5/ 9.5 6/10.0 4/10.0 
8 2/ 8.6 1/ 9.2 3/10.0 5/ 9.7 6/ 4/ 9.7 
9 2/ 8.8 1/ 9.0 3/ 9.6 5/ 9.7 6/10.2 4/ 9.9 
10 2/ 8.8 1/ 9.4 3/ 9.9 5/ 9.2 6/11.1 4/10.0 
11 2/ 8.6 1/ 9.1 3/ 9.3 5/ 6/10.1 4/ 
12 2/ 8.9 1/ 9.5 3/ 9.8 5/12.8 6/10.4 4/11.2 
13 2/ 8.8 1/ 9.0 3/ 9.8 5/ 9.7 6/10.8 4/10.1 
14 2/ 8.8 1/ 9.1 3/ 9.3 5/ 9.9 6/10.1 4/10.4 
15 2/ 9.6 1/ 9.6 3/ 9.5 5/ 9.5 6/10.4 4/10.1 
16 2/ 9.4 1/ 9.2 3/ 9.5 5/ 9.7 6/ 9.9 4/ 9.9 
17 2/ 9.9 1/ 9.2 3/ 9.6 5/ 6/ 4/ 
18 2/ 8.8 1/ 9.5 3/ 9.2 4/13.9 5/10.2 6/14.3 
19 2/ 9.2 1/ 9.3 3/ 9.2 6/ 5/12.6 4/11.5 
20 2/ 9.3 1/ 9.6 3/ 9.2 6/ 5/10.6 4/10.1 
21 2/ 9.4 1/ 9.4 3/ 9.7 6/ 5/ 9.8 4/10.3 
22 2/ 9.3 1/ 9.3 3/ 9.4 6/ 5/10.6 4/10.1  
23 2/ 9.7 1/ 9.7 3/ 9.9 6/ 5/11.6 4/10.4 
24 2/ 9.0 1/ 8.9 3/ 9.5 6/ 5/ 4/10.9 
25 2/11.0 1/10.2 3/11.7 6/ 5/11.3 4/10.2 
26 2/ 8.9 1/ 9.0 3/ 9.3 6/ 5/10.3 4/10.1 
27 2/ 8.9 1/ 9.3 3/ 9.6 6/ 5/10.2 4/ 
28 2/ 9.6 1/ 9.5 3/ 9.3 6/ 5/10.3 4/11.6 
29 2/ 9.2 1/ 9.8 3/ 9.4 6/ 5/10.2 4/10.0 
30 1/ 9.3 2/14.6 3/ 9.6 6/ 4/10.3 5/13.3 
31 1/ 8.9 2/ 9.5 3/ 9.4 6/ 4/10.9 5/10.6 
32 1/10.6 2/ 9.3 3/ 9.4 6/ 4/10.8 5/10.8 
33 1/10.7 2/ 9.5 3/ 6/ 4/ 5/ 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 33 33 32 16 29 29 
time 305.7 309.1 302.9 161.7 302.2 302.3 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped

-- Touring Stock - B Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 2 28 5:05.15 T HAYES 
2 1 27 5:03.52 LARRY DUBOIS 
3 3 27 5:06.07 BILL CARTER 
4 5 26 5:09.80 DAVID HERING 
5 4 26 5:11.87 MOOSE 
-- 6 --- DNS --- PAUL PADILLA 


- Touring Stock -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ .9 2/ 1.2 3/ 1.5 4/ 1.6 5/ 2.0 
2 4/13.8 2/11.3 1/11.0 3/12.7 5/13.4 
3 4/13.3 1/12.4 2/12.8 3/12.7 5/12.8 
4 4/10.3 2/11.8 1/11.3 3/10.9 5/11.3 
5 5/14.8 1/10.5 2/13.2 3/12.1 4/12.5 
6 3/10.8 1/10.7 2/11.2 4/14.9 5/14.1 
7 3/10.8 1/10.3 2/12.7 4/10.5 5/11.3 
8 4/12.9 1/10.8 2/11.1 3/11.3 5/10.7 
9 4/10.6 1/11.3 2/11.9 3/10.6 5/12.0 
10 3/12.2 1/10.6 2/10.7 4/13.6 5/11.5 
11 3/10.4 1/11.1 2/11.1 4/10.7 5/ 
12 3/11.1 1/11.5 2/10.9 4/ 5/14.6 
13 3/10.7 1/11.8 2/11.6 5/16.5 4/11.6 
14 3/11.1 1/11.2 2/10.9 4/11.0 5/11.8 
15 3/10.8 1/11.0 2/11.4 4/11.8 5/12.0 
16 3/10.8 1/10.6 2/11.0 4/10.8 5/12.2 
17 3/11.6 1/10.6 2/11.2 5/17.7 4/15.4 
18 3/11.5 1/11.0 2/11.1 4/11.0 5/ 
19 3/10.8 1/11.1 2/11.4 4/10.6 5/12.7 
20 3/10.8 1/10.7 2/10.9 4/ 5/11.5 
21 3/10.5 1/11.1 2/11.0 4/13.8 5/12.6 
22 2/12.3 1/11.0 3/14.1 4/10.5 5/11.2 
23 2/10.8 1/11.8 3/11.9 5/15.1 4/11.4 
24 2/10.5 1/11.2 3/ 5/12.3 4/12.2 
25 2/10.4 1/11.6 3/13.0 5/11.8 4/11.1 
26 2/16.7 1/10.6 3/11.1 5/11.3 4/12.5 
27 2/11.0 1/12.8 3/12.1 5/12.6 4/11.6 
28 2/ 1/12.2 3/12.4 5/11.9 4/12.6 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 27 28 27 26 26 
time  303.5 305.1 306.0 311.8 309.7 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped

Best Heat Lap/Time for 1/18 Car: 
LON BURLING with 30/5:07.70

-- 1/18 Car - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 29 5:07.27 LON BURLING 
2 3 27 5:05.49 DOUG BURTON 
3 2 3 0:26.24 JEFF ZOCCARELL 


- 1/18 Car -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ .6 2/ 1.0 3/ 1.4 
2 1/10.6 3/13.0 2/11.1 
3 1/10.8 3/12.1 2/11.0 
4 1/10.1 3/ 2/11.6 
5 1/ 9.6 3/ 2/11.7 
6 1/10.4 3/ 2/11.2 
7 1/ 9.8 3/ 2/11.7 
8 1/ 9.5 3/ 2/11.5 
9 1/10.5 3/ 2/ 
10 1/10.3 3/ 2/12.3 
11 1/15.6 3/ 2/11.6 
12 1/10.5 3/ 2/11.4 
13 1/10.1 3/ 2/11.7 
14 1/11.3 3/ 2/11.6 
15 1/10.3 3/ 2/11.6 
16 1/ 9.9 3/ 2/11.3 
17 1/ 9.8 3/ 2/11.4 
18 1/ 9.9 3/ 2/11.7 
19 1/18.1 3/ 2/12.1 
20 1/12.2 3/ 2/11.8 
21 1/ 9.7 3/ 2/11.3 
22 1/13.5 3/ 2/11.9 
23 1/10.0 3/ 2/12.3 
24 1/ 9.6 3/ 2/12.4 
25 1/10.8 3/ 2/11.8 
26 1/10.9 3/ 2/11.6 
27 1/11.1 3/ 2/11.3 
28 1/10.5 3/ 2/11.7 
29 1/ 9.8 3/ 2/ 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 29 3 27 
time 307.2 26.2 305.4 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped

Best Heat Lap/Time for 1/10 Stock 6-Cell: 
ROY D with 29/5:09.64

-- 1/10 Stock 6-Cell - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 29 5:07.15 ROY D 
2 2 28 5:07.17 MR T 
3 4 25 5:05.46 Paul Padilla 
4 6 24 5:04.86 Crash Master 
5 5 19 5:10.04 MOOSE  
6 7 11 3:22.92 BILLY KIRKLAND 
7 3 2 0:14.66 DAVID HERING 


- 1/10 Stock 6-Cell -
Car-> __1__ __2__ __3__ __4__ __5__ __6__ __7__ __8__ __9__ __0__
1 1/ .8 2/ 1.2 4/ 1.5 3/ 1.4 5/ 1.7 6/ 1.7 7/ 1.9 
2 1/10.3 2/10.5 4/13.1 7/17.5 5/13.8 3/11.6 6/14.6 
3 1/10.5 2/10.6 4/ 7/ 5/ 3/11.3 6/ 
4 1/10.7 2/11.0 7/ 4/15.6 6/21.8 3/11.8 5/19.0 
5 1/10.4 2/10.6 7/ 4/11.8 6/14.3 3/11.9 5/15.9 
6 1/10.5 2/10.7 7/ 4/12.0 6/ 3/11.5 5/ 
7 1/11.2 2/10.7 7/ 4/11.8 6/16.3 3/11.4 5/13.7 
8 1/10.3 2/10.9 7/ 4/11.8 6/12.5 3/11.6 5/13.3 
9 1/10.5 2/11.0 7/ 4/12.3 6/ 3/11.8 5/ 
10 1/10.4 2/11.0 7/ 4/11.4 5/18.3 3/ 6/23.0 
11 1/10.5 2/11.2 7/ 4/ 5/13.8 3/14.7 6/ 
12 1/11.0 2/12.7 7/ 4/13.2 5/13.2 3/13.5 6/ 
13 1/10.4 2/10.6 7/ 4/12.1 5/ 3/11.3 6/ 
14 1/10.3 2/10.7 7/ 4/12.2 5/13.7 3/11.8 6/ 
15 1/10.4 2/10.7 7/ 4/12.5 5/12.7 3/ 6/51.1 
16 1/10.6 2/10.6 7/ 4/12.6 5/16.8 3/15.6 6/15.5 
17 1/10.3 2/10.9 7/ 4/13.4 5/ 3/11.5 6/15.0 
18 1/17.3 2/11.5 7/ 4/12.2 5/21.9 3/17.5 6/ 
19 1/10.6 2/11.0 7/ 3/11.9 5/ 4/18.2 6/19.5 
20 2/13.1 1/11.3 7/ 3/11.9 5/22.8 4/ 6/ 
21 2/10.3 1/10.5 7/ 3/12.3 5/ 4/14.1 6/ 
22 1/10.4 2/21.3 7/ 3/ 5/ 4/13.3 6/ 
23 1/11.1 2/10.9 7/ 3/13.1 5/30.7 4/12.8 6/ 
24 1/10.4 2/10.7 7/ 3/11.9 5/12.9 4/12.7 6/ 
25 1/10.4 2/10.7 7/ 3/12.4 5/13.7 4/ 6/ 
26 1/10.8 2/10.8 7/ 3/12.0 5/ 4/12.9 6/ 
27 1/10.7 2/10.7 7/ 3/12.2 5/19.5 4/12.9 6/ 
28 1/10.9 2/ 7/ 3/12.7 5/ 4/16.5 6/ 
29 1/10.5 2/10.8 7/ 3/ 5/18.8 4/ 6/ 
_____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____ _____
laps 29 28 2 25 19 24 11 
time 307.1 307.1 14.6 305.4 310.0 304.8 202.9 

The form of the reconstructed race lap times is position/lap time
The blank lap time is when the car was lapped


----------



## crashmaster (Nov 22, 2002)

JonHobbies said:


> www.hobby-sports.com 2007
> 04-01-2007
> 
> 
> ...


 and do you see who i out qualified lol


----------



## crashmaster (Nov 22, 2002)

JonHobbies said:


> www.hobby-sports.com 2007
> 04-01-2007
> 
> 
> ...


bit what fun did we have


----------



## twbeutler (Jul 29, 2005)

we are closed for easter but will be there the weekend after that so for those who wish to still race we will be there in two weeks for some more fun.


----------



## ETOWNE (Apr 16, 2006)

Thank you.I had a fun time racing there.Thanks Moose for the ride.


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

JonHobbies said:


> The recoil class we run is box stock with no mods. Click this link for more info:


Thanks, those look cool... :thumbsup:


----------



## twbeutler (Jul 29, 2005)

hey guys we are back racing this weekend come out and enjoy some fun. sounds like it willl be to cold to be outside so i will see you there.


----------



## cookie (Mar 11, 2006)

*HR Puffin Stuff*

Want to let you guys know that I am going to bring stuff down to sell and it will be priced to sell! Mainly a Lathe, couple motors (19-turns mostly) and power supply which is a Bulldog RDC-30-VO which is the 30 Amp with Motor Run function on the other end..not the old style, its the new digital readout version. See you guys Sunday!

Cookie :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## kzacher (Feb 11, 2006)

Hey, Alyssa and I haven't been out in awhile and just wanted to drop you a line and say thanks for the fun. We are getting ready to play outside (if it ever warms up). See you next year and some of you this summer.


----------



## twbeutler (Jul 29, 2005)

ken glad to hear you guys had a good time this year and we will see you in the winter if we don't run in to somewere this summer. 

todd and wendy


----------



## TimXLB (Oct 8, 2005)

Jeff:

Hi,

how much for the P.S.????

PM me.

Thanks


----------



## twbeutler (Jul 29, 2005)

he has all this stuff for sale in the swap and sell area. please post there. try not to post that kind of stuff in this area. thanks


----------



## cookie (Mar 11, 2006)

hay Mike,sorry I missed your phone call. The number you gave me seems to be the wrong one, so please call me back.

cookie


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

Andrew and I had a blast. The layout was fun.
See you again on Sunday.
-Fred


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

Thanks for making the trip to Portage, MI. Knapster. It was a great race day! Have a great week.

4/15 Sunday Race Results


----------



## JonHobbies (Jul 10, 2002)

*Hobby-Sports.com Indoor Carpet Season Comes to a Close*

Just wanted to let everybody know the indoor carpet season has come to a end. The track will be opened for practice Saturday & Sunday. Have a great summer lets do some nitro racing.

See Ya :wave:


----------

